# May 2ww TTC with TX



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET or IUI.

Simply post your details and i will add you to the list 

Emxx

[csv]

Name, Treatment, OTD, Result

Boiled Eggs, DEIVF, 1st May, 
Greedy, IVF, 1st May, 
Betsy SW London, IVF, 1st May, 
wishlist, DE, 1st May, 
Lawtona, IVF, 2nd May, 
Dodo_1977, ICSI, 2nd May, 
blt, ICSI, 2nd May, 
mimi29, IVF, 2nd May, 
Ekitten1, ICSI, 3rd May, 
kinsky, FET, 3rd May, 
shenagh1, IUI, 3rd May, 
Michala, DEIVF, 3rd May, 
Jen80737369, ICSI, 3rd May, 
Spotter, ICSI, 4th May, 
kayls, ICSI, 4th May, 
DAVIES184, , 4th May, 
Yennie, IVF, 4th May, 
wenkev, FET, 5th May, 
kamkatcha, IVF, 5th May, 
Gypsy Moon, ICSI, 5th May, 
hbkmorris, ICSI, 5th May, 
honeybaby, FET, 5th May, 
BBHope, FET, 5th May, 
Stewartswife, , 5th May, 
veronica1555, ICSI, 
Beef, FET, 6th May, 
helenh02, , 6th May, 
Hazy72, ICSI, 8th May, 
ljmorris61, IVF, 8th May, 
tobi71, IVF, 9th May, 
Fringo, IVF, 9th May, 
kd_sg, IVF, 9th May, 
sheennz, ICSI, 9th May, 
hopefullyvsoon, IUI, 10th May, 
AmyCat, IVF, 10th May, 
CanarySharon, ICSI, 10th May, 
Summerglory, IVF, 10th May, 
sazzasarah, ICSI, 10th May, 
Jd1000, , 10th May, 
elpis, ICSI, 11th May, 
forever hopefull, IUI, 11th May, 
Lou La, ICSI, 11th May, 
kirsty5, ICSI, 11th May, 
Clare_M, , 11th May, 
Salblade, IVF, 12th May, 
PositiveCI, ICSI, 12th May, 
ker43, DE/SET, 12th May, 
Annakin, IVF, 13th May, 
Amy35, ICSI, 13th May, 
Catkate10, , 13th May, 
Helana74, DEIVF, 13th May, 
annieruth, IVF, 14th May, 
Sarahlouxxx, , 15th May, 
SuziDee, IVF, 16th May, 
AliG63, , 16th May, 
K2010, ICSI, 17th May, 
Nat4353, IVF, 17th May, 
Boomer206, ICSI, 18th May, 
Pinksarah, DE, 18th May, , 
victoriag, FET, 18th May, 
capricorn1974, IVF, 18th May 
dandance, IVF, 18th May, 
Clare29, , 19th May, 
Pixie50, FET, 19th May, 
Hopefulchloe, IUI, 19th May, 
Anthu, IVF, 20th May, 
jo123h, , 20th May, 
Linsley27, DE, 21st May, 
jonut, ICSI, 21st May, 
fliz, ICSI, 21st May, 
sammy75, , 22nd May, 
sweet lady, IVF, 22nd May, 
Mel86, IVF, 22nd May, 
smidget, ICSI, 23rd May, 
Emcg, ICSI, 23rd May, 
Beans33, ICSI, 23rd May, 
gottahope, IVF, 23rd May, 
ob7, IVF, 23rd May, 
Sofia3,DEIVF, 24th May, 
Bubbabear, ICSI, 25th May, 
Bessiefach, ICSI, 25th May, 
swand, ICSI, 26th May, 
Felicity Wishes, , 27th May, 
Silvia72, IVF, 27th May, 
sands, FET, 27th May, 
caz1234,IVF, 27th May, 
fhump, IVF, 27th May, 
VictoriaC11, ICSI, 27th May, 
LouH, IVF, 27th May, 
Nix01, ICSI, 28th May, 
nylaboo, IVF, 28th May, 
star_gazer, IUI, 28th May, 
yazz, IVF, 28th May, 
Leroux22, ICSI, 29th May, 
Dandanxx, , 29th May, 
Alix9374, IVF, 29th May, 
katlj, IVF, 30th May, 
Lisa72, FET, 30th May, 
xxMshellMxx, ICSI, 30th May, 
Nicky37, , 30th May, 
HopeND, ,31st May, 
Giulia77, , 31st May, 
Sarah4eva, FET , 31st May, 
gone, , , 
Bunny73, ICSI, , 
Little-Lee, ICSI, , 
Scants, 
Joe71, FET, , 
Punk, IVF, , 
coldstuff, IVF, , 
[/csv]


----------



## BoiledEggs

Hi Holly17,

This is my first round of IVF DE, ET was on 16th April so due to test on 1st May. hello to everyone here and wishing you all the best over the nest two weeks.


----------



## ekitten1

Hi Holly and Boiled Eggs (appropriate name   ).


Just joined the 2ww club yesterday. My OTD is 3rd May. 


1st cycle ICSI, have 2 embies on board (Bambi and Thumper)


xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Welcome to the thread Boiled Eggs and Ekitten1

Sending lots of 

Em


----------



## greedy

Hello Ladies 

This is my first cycle of IVF. ET today (19/04/11). Test 01/05/11. Two embbies on board. Please add me to this list. Sending much love to you all you special ladies and BH. xx


----------



## ekitten1

Much love back to you Greedy and plenty of


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.  

Hope to be joining you May testers!  Started buserelin 9 days ago and am all ready for lift off but period doesn't seem to want to put in an appearence at the mo!! We were aiming for egg collection around May 6th but that is now gonna be delayed but hopefully AF will come soon and things won't be too out of schedule!!

This is our second attempt and I am trying to stay positive this time round but tonight things are just getting on top of me a little so thought I'd start joining the chat on here again!

Best of luck to all those May testers out there, fingers crossed it'll be a fab month! xx


----------



## ekitten1

Hi Nix.


Hope you feel better today. It is hard to stay positive all the time and we all have 'off' days, this site really helps me get through those.


Good luck and hope AF comes soon


----------



## BoiledEggs

Hi ladies,

Nixo5 just to say my period was the same although i used DE was about 10days later than was due but it was fine in the end so stay positive I was so stressed about it not coming think i delayed it even more!

Hi greedy we are testing same day both with two embies sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!

Hi ekitten1 love it Bambi and thumper so apt!! thought boiledeggs was suitable for me!! good luck over next two weeks!

Is anybody else feeling like there AF is due? I've been having that dull pain in lower back and bit crampy in only ovary, have seen lots of posts with others feeling the same so keeping positive most of the time!

Keeping you in my prayers for the next few weeks


----------



## ekitten1

Hi Boiled eggs. I have been feeling like that. Needing to wear panty liners too as keep feeling a bit damp but everyone says this is due to progesterone pessaries. Also some follicles that weren't drained at et may still be calming back down. I would try not to worry xx


----------



## Lawtona

Hi Boiled Eggs, Greedy, Ekitten1 and Nixo1

I had EC on 18 April and got four eggies, three fertilised but today only two good enough, got one at Grade 1, Grade 2 and third one was Grade 4, the embrologist said that it was going to go anywhere as it was of poor quality.

Two embies are going back in tomorrow, I think working it out 14 days from 19 April (day 1) my test date should be Monday 2 May, please correct me if I am wrong ladies.  

This is my second treatment (paid), first TX 3 DT failed and then a snowbaby 5 DT both failed 

Got my fingers firmly crossed for us all.

Is it me or is there a lot of ladies have two put back in!

A
x


----------



## ekitten1

Welcome Lawtona. I had et on 18th and test on 3rd May, seems different clinics give different OTD. Don't know why!

We had 2 put back, they are both a bit fragmented so we really felt we needed better odds....ok, I guess I could end up with twins...but it won't be the end of the world (I don't know if I was sane when I just typed that   )


----------



## Dodo_1977

HI Ladies,

I'm testing on 2nd may...would you mind adding me to the list please? Thank you.
Just wondering what your all up to on the 2WW, hope your not all going out of your minds yet!!

I had ET on Sat, and we had decided on SET, as the clinic were very keen on it, but when we got there on the day, 2 had survived and 1 wasn't good enough to freeze so I was told that we could have the two, which I was thrilled about, poor DH looked like a rabbit caught in the headlights bless him.

Lawtona, looks like we're testing on the same day, my clinic told me 16 days for me, its very different clinic to clinic isn't it. Hope I last that long, guess patience is something we learn going through all this eh
Love the Embie names, i've got Squirt and Bert on board....don't ask, my hubby is Irish and has a strange sense of humour lol,

Lots of love, luck and sticky vibes x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Welcome to Lawtona and Dodo_1977

Sending lots of  to you both

Lawtona i think our clinic tests earlier as with Bloods which are more sensitive than a HPT they tend to test 14 days past EC 

Ekitten Boiled Eggs and Greedy how are you doing today

lots of  and  to all

Em


----------



## Spotter

Hi Ladies

can you add me to the list please. Had et yesterday (19/4) and otd is 4th May. Had 2 embies put back.

Am going bit stir crazy on what I should or shouldn't be doing and what I should or shouldn't be eating and some say don't sit in sun but my cons said it was ok?!

Anyway going to chill out, relax and enjoy my 2ww xxx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi Ladies, I'm joining you too! Testing on 2nd May after having a blastocyst transfer this Tuesday. Do you know, I actually didn't realise how hard this would be...the waiting! I actually said things before like "Oh, I definitely won't test early" etc etc and now I'm already driving myself crazy! Over analysing every little twinge yesterday and then today getting all upset because my stomach isn't as bloated?!

Let's hope we are a lucky thread x x x


----------



## Spotter

blt - I think I'm really going to try and not test early !  

    - this is going to be a lucky thread !!!!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix01

Hi all.  

Thanks for your responses.  My AF arrived yesterday (which is good) accompanied by a 2 day migraine (not so good)! God I really hope that that will be my last period for a while!!  So it's all go for us now. Baseline scan booked for tuesday so that gives me a two and a half day week at work next week which is a lovely!!

Do you know I don't think I took anything in last time round, I think it all went by in one big haze as I really can't remember what we are due to do when etc. Good job my lovely OH is so good as I would be a mess without him!!

Anyway to all of you lot that are now doing the waiting, I really do wish you the very best of luck! Keep yourselves busy and away from the pee sticks!  You can do it!!
xx


----------



## gone

Hi can I join you? I had transfer yesterday. 2 x 2day embryos. I am finding it really hard to be positive despite trying to tell myself I am lucky to be at this stage. It is my 4th treatment (have had 2 x icsi and a FET) so think it is harder to keep a PMA the more treatments you go through. Apart from a short walk to the supermarket earlier I have been relaxing at home today. Feeling very bored now! Anyway can't seem to stay away from reading posts on here so thought I should try and join in more xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to blt and gone sending lots of  to you both

     and  all around

Em


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi, can I join the party please? Just back from basting and lying down with my legs in the air! Dying for a wee but frightened it will all fall out  !

OTD 10/05 which is almost a 3ww


----------



## Lawtona

Hiya eveyone,

I had two embies popped back in yesterday Black Eyed Pea and Sweet Pea my boss named them lol. I officially test on 2 may and already I am anayalising everything.  This is my 3rd 2ww and i agree it doesn't get any better at all!

Hope everyone is okay and doing good.  Gosh there seems to be a lot of us testing early May.

A
x


----------



## kayls

Hi all  ,
              I'm new to this site but not new to icsi treatment this has been my 5th transfer. this time i have had two day 2 embies put back, a bit nervous as i have always have had two day 5 blasts, and they all failed. I had my transfer 20-04-11 and do my test on 04-05-11, its gonna be a tough couple of weeks.  Good luck to you all.


----------



## ekitten1

Hi Kayls, good luck and hope the change of strategy gets you your BFP this time     


Lawtona - 3rd time lucky!! Hope that the 2ww is not too unkind to you this time     


Hopefullyvsoon - Your post gave me a giggle...how many hours have I spent with my legs in the air. Actually, when I had my hsg test, I was surprised at how quickly the liquid inserted into my uterus travelled up the fallopian tubes and passed through. made me wonder why I bothered with the legs in the air so long   . I reckon that the     got on with the job in hand. Good luck    


Gone - Try to keep positive. we can all keep each other sane for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to kayls and hopefullyvsoon 

 with the wait!

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Sending lots of  and       aplenty

Em


----------



## Hazy72

Hello everyone, here I am back talking to lovely amazing ladies who will hopefully keep me sane and positive through this awful 2WW

Love you to all and good luck everyone xxxx

OTD 8th May 2011 - 2nd round again


----------



## Hazy72

Ps it is ICSI for me as well


----------



## greedy

Evening Ladies, I've also been having period type feelings and needing to check regularly due to some dampness. I've been trying  to drink plenty of fluids and this appears to be helping with the constipation and flushing out the follicles. I was at a training course Thursday and someone asked if I had a 'cat under my blouse' because of all the noise coming from my stomach.....  .


----------



## dreamer01

hey everyone  i am hopefully having egg collection on 16th of may if all goes to plan... xxx


----------



## wenkev

Hi there ladies
Joining you on the 2ww!!
Had natural FET on Thursday. OTD on 5th May.
My third 2ww, previous two no luck!
Had some dull pain on Thursday then absolutely fine yesterday and then today cramp, the smallest trace of blood when wiping and really tired and weepy.  When I lay down for a rest I swear I could feel sharp pain (but not actually that sore) in my lower abdomen.  
On earlier cycles I had just had EC so any pain I assumed was from that, but I have no EC and am on no meds at all!! Am very hopeful that it is a good sign!
Good luck to us all 
wenkev


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

Please could I join this board  I'm due to test on may 1. I had one blast transferred on april 20.

Greedy and boiled egg,I think were testing buddies  

Hope 2ww is going ok for all, this waiting is driving me mad   going to a family lunch today that should distract me...

Betsy xx


----------



## Kamkatcha

Can I come an join you?
I think you all might help prevent me going ever so slightly insane through my 2 week wait. 1st IVF treatment
I had 2 x 7 cell embryo's transfered on the 21st April and my test date is the 5th May. Previous IUI treatments weren't successful.
No symptoms apart from a bit of cramp. 
Good Luck everyone

Kamkatcha


----------



## mimi29

Hi there lovely ladies 

Had 2 5 day blasts transferred on the 20/04/2011 so on my 2ww now ....
Test day is 02/05/2011 

All the luck in the world to all of you xxxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi, I'll like to join in pls.

I had my first IVF cycle in Feb, over 20 eggs were collected but developed severe OHSS,  they didn't go ahead with ET, some 5d Embryos were frozen. Now I've just had x2 5d blasts FET on April 23rd, my BETA test is on 3rd May...


----------



## Hazy72

Oh bless you all, it is really hard isn't it     but I am   and hoping but I am keeping myself very occupied this time. It is the royal wedding on friday as well as my sister in law's birthday, and whilst I am bit miffed that I cannot drink, well I might just have a little drink of champers, I am doing a lot of the party food so I will be sitting down at the kitchen table resting but making some of this week and that will help me focus rather than wonder if my embies are a) still alive b) if they are still alive from Friday, have they divided and c) when do they implant if they make it this far Lots of questions but given that I have been through it before, I am not sure if it worth worrying about now. I got into such a   last time and the 2WW just dragged past. Thank goodness for a busy schedule next week and i am due to be an auntie again tomorrow so at least my parents will be down in over a week and I can have my mummy around this time.

Anyway much love to you all and keep the faith chicks


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Ladies, the 2ww is really harder than I thought, I only had my ET yesterday 23rd and I'm already loosing it, I wonder if my strict 2week bed rest decision was a wise one, the thought that I'll be all by myself during the week when DH goes to work is killing me..... I just want the 2ww to fly by.

@ ekitten1, good to know we are both testing o the 3rd.

baby dust to all you ladies....


----------



## ekitten1

Hi Kinsky


Good luck for the 3rd. Do your clinic test early or are mine late? They all give different dates    I had et on 18th xx


----------



## Kinsky

Has anyone experienced light pain in joints during 2ww? I seem to be having light pain/sensation on and off in my right ankle, elbow and hip... and my cramping is more on the right side too. I had ET yesterday 23rd.


----------



## Kinsky

ekitten, I had 5day blast embryos which is why they are testing 10days post ET.... did you have 2days embryos?


----------



## ekitten1

Sorry cant help with that one Kinsky (?). After et I was very crampy though and suffered terrible trapped wind and constipation. The cramping may continue too due to progesterone pessaries (if your having those).


----------



## ekitten1

Ah, mine were day 3's. My clinic go 18 days from ec x


----------



## Kinsky

when did you have et?


----------



## ekitten1

Mon 18th, one week down tomorrow...yippee!


----------



## Kinsky

going by calculation used at my clinic, u should be tested 12days post ET which falls on 30th.....wait a minute though, are we talking same test? BETA is what I'm having done.


----------



## ekitten1

I will be doing hpt. Not to worry, it will be here before long (if AF doesn't come first   )


----------



## Kinsky

oh, that explains it then, that is probably why you r testing later than 12days post et. Blood test detects about 4days earlier than hpt


----------



## AmyCat

Hey ladies! Can I be added on here? I had my ET yesterday and will do a HPT 10 May. 

hopefullyvsoon - your post made me a laugh so loud! Looks like we'll be testing the same day  

My DH is going to be a sperm sharer. He was upset that the doctor doing his consult had to examine his "jewels." I told him that I wouldn't want to hear it because I've been violated by u/s machines too many times to count.

Enjoying the lovely weather incubating the zygotes. I've got two in there. Hope they stick!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi Amycat and welcome to the 2ww madness!  I'm sure my 2ww   will have you laughing again soon!  Its good to have a testing buddy as annoyingly I can't cheat and test early because of two doses of HCG injections.


----------



## wishlist

Hi Holly, could you please add me to the list:

2nd DE ET 16th April. OTD 1st May

Thks, and good luck to all this month


----------



## CanarySharon

Hiya

Can I join too please - had ET 24/4, test date is 10/5 - having IVF with ICSI, 2 little beanies being willed to survive  

Lots of   to you all xxx


----------



## tobi71

Hi ladies

I just had 2 embryos put in this afternoon, both grade 1....OTD is on the 9th of may and i am hoping for a BFP this time around


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

Just a quick note to say congrats and welcome to all the newbies and good luck!

Xx


----------



## Hazy72

I have twinges today and a little cramping today.. feel very tired and cried in the car when I heard "Your song" by Elton John, it reminded me of warm sunny summers in the south of france with my parents and little brother, in fact I am off again, pathetic eh? I so want to have my own family but they have told us we have less than 19%    so we keep the faith and hope that if this doesn't work, adoption is next, we already have our first appointment on 26th July. Not sure if we will be allowed to another and final IVF cycle if this one doesn't work. 

How is everyone else doing right now xxxx. The thing I am most dreading is my sister in law is due her baby any day and the first time I can go up and see them will the weekend of my OTD, god how am I going to feel if I get a BFN that weekend and I have a newborn in my arms, I am going to be a mess and so is DH.... my parents told me I will just have to go up and see them and get on with it but they don't understand, no-one does unless they have gone through this like you ladies... why oh why? The worst thing was last year, they got pregnant the same time as me and they didn't tell me and then I lost the two embies as my HCG was too low and they were like oh dear, well we're pregnant and it was an accident. I was told by my brother not to be jealous so this is going to be really hard xxx

Lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## boomer206

Hi everyone, I've not actually had EC or ET yet (due to have EC on Friday 29th). So I expect my OTD to be about the 17th.
This is our second ISCI, had a scan today, and there are 10 follicles, 3 of good size, others smaller, but last time the small ones caught up in the last few days, so fingers crossed.........

Good luck, and lots of love to everyone on here.

xx


----------



## DAVIES184

I have 2 2 day embryos on board, 1 5 cell & 1 4 cell!! 
Fingers crossed i get a bfp on wed4th may. 

Hope everyone's 2ww is going OK, & not driving you all mad, This is defo the worst part of tx.

Lots of   to everyone.
x


----------



## Fringo

Hi all,

Had my ET today so get my results on May 9th - this is my first IVF and I'm 39. Only had one 3 cell embryo so it doesn't look great but it's better than nothing.

Wishing you all luck.

C xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I have been offline for a few days so just going through and updating the list

Welcome to the new ladies  for your  sending lots of  to you all

Boomer206  for your upcoming EC and ET        

Em


----------



## Yennie

Testing on 4th May after IVF.TTC for 10 years with 2 failed IVF cycles in 2007


----------



## Kamkatcha

Hi again

Good luck everyone. It's comforting to know that there are many women out there who are in exactly the same boat for the same couple of weeks. This is my first IVF and I have no idea what I'm supposed to be feeling. I'm not normally hormonal but I appear to be on the verge of tears all the time. I can't work out whether its the anxiety, the HRT patches, the progesterone gel or whether I am actually going insane. 

I normally run a lot but I stopped during the treatment. Any advice from anyone to whether its a good idea to start again? It might relieve a bit of stress. 

Kamkatcha


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Kamkatcha, I was advised not to run during stimms or 2ww.  


Can I be added to the list please?  This is our final OE attempt.  My OTD is 5th May.  Wishing I could stay PUPO forever   .


Gypsy


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi guys just a quick one can you please add me my OTD is 5th May.. I was posting on the wrong threard!!! 

X


----------



## kayls

Hi davies184,

Im also testing on the 4th of may with 2 2day embies both 4 cell, when did you have your transfer? mine was on 20/04.


----------



## Spotter

Hey Davies and Kayls - me too, I'm testing on 4th May - had my transfer on 19/4.  Oh mine was 3 day transfer.

There's lots joining this thread now - let's hope it's a good one and we gets lots of  's !!!

xxxxxx


----------



## DAVIES184

Hi Spotter & Kayls!

1 week nearly gone by!!
How are you both feeling? I have been reasonably calm this time round 4th time on 2ww. 
Haven't had any cramps e.t.c. don't know wether this is a good thing or not? 

Kayls my transfer was on the 20/04 at liverpool womens hospital.
Hoping we gets lots of BFP!!


----------



## Spotter

Hi - this is my first ICSI and I've had cramps I'm sure since ec!!  But I read other posts and some have them and some don't and get BFP - so you just don't know do you ?!  I suppose we can't read into anything until we do the test on otd else we will end up  !!  

I hope this week goes faster than last - that's all I can say !!!  Ooh isn't it going to be exciting - but scarey to see what we all get on the 4th !!!  

FX for everyone - whatever day you're testing on !!! xxxx


----------



## kayls

Hi spotter & Davies184,

I haven't really felt much apart from the odd little cramp and twinge, but don't know if thats just my mind playing games with me  , and did wake up the this morning with the biggest headache? But other than that just trying to chill as this is my 5th transfer and don't get any easier, nice to feel not alone.


----------



## chadwick13

Hazy72, I've just read your message. That sounds awful, your brother , sister-in-law and parents must have no idea what you and dh are going through if they can say that. I'm really hoping you get a BFP, and visiting them is a great day for you, but if it doesn't work out this time, and you don't want to visit them, then don't. You shouldn't have to put yourself in situations like that. You're family will just have to deal with it.  I'm  you get a BFP!

I'm on my last day of 2ww - test tomorrow morning


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi everyone, I'm testing on the 1st May...let's hope we get a record 100% BFP


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi everyone.. chadwickthecat.. OMG your testing tomorrow!!! How do you feel?? have you really been so good to stay clear of the    if so WELL DONE YOU.. I hope I can x


----------



## ekitten1

2 week wait feels more like 2 year wait....was it only 8 days since et? Feels like months ago   


  to all of you xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

ekitten1 your post had made me chuckle as that's how I feel just 5 days in my 2ww.. I'm going crazy dazy!!

cucckkko cucckkooo   

Sending lots of PMA PMA PMA     

    Praying for us all x


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Wish I could have stayed sedated at EC and then woken up again once OTD reached


----------



## Kinsky

Y'all are really doing great, ekitten1, you've had ET since 8days and you hbkmorris since 5days so you are officially allowed to says it feel like you've been waiting forever...I'm only 3days in waiting and i can  tell u I'm so loooooosing IT  

chadwickthecat, I so envy you...I bet u r looking forward 2 tomorrow, good luck dear. hope you get  

So girls, really wired things r happening to me and wonder if any one has experienced them too?

1) for one thing i seem to be Constipated and also have Diarrhea...oops sorry)
2) leg/calf cramps... this freaks me out a little
3) Sharp Twinges
4) Lower backache
5) Vivid nightmares (every night)
6) My skin feels warm
7) feeling queasy

i just want to know, 7days more to go!


----------



## Spotter

Gypsy Moon - what a great idea stay sedated til OTD     I like your thinking !  

chadwickthecat - Good luck with your test tomorrow fx you get a BFP !  

kinsky - of your symptoms I have 1), 3), 4) and 7 !!

We need to get some BFP's on here - I need to hear good news to get my PMA back !!! xxxx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

I just nearly caved in and did a First Response test - and I'm not due to test til Monday! (The clinic did say the weekend would be fine though). argh!!! It's so difficult....I thought if it had worked there might be a faint line as I had a 5 day transfer so surely the blumming jabs must be out of my system by now?!


----------



## chadwick13

I've been bad, and just relented and took a test....
I know I only went to the loo a couple of hours before I took the test, but it was a responding bfn - there wasn't even the faintest of lines in the test window. I'll try again tomorrow morning, but I think it's game over for us.


----------



## ekitten1

Hbk – I wish I could say the wait gets easier hunny but  honestly….I have gone gaga now     

Gypsy Moon – Now what an idea! If there were clinics with  rows of pods that we were put in for 2 weeks in a drug induced sleep I would be  signing up! I would pay a premium for that!!   

Kinsky – Welcome to INSANITY!!! This is the nearest you will  ever get to a white padded cell without the white padded cell !!   

BLT – Don’t do it!!! You wont believe the result anyhow and  it may just knock your PMA     

Chadwickthecat  -  Fingers crossed that the pee was too diluted. Try again tomorrow with the first  pee of the day (minimum 8 hours in bladder) and I hope you get your BFP      

Spotter – A little bit more sanity here at the moment! PMA  all the way!!


----------



## AmyCat

Good evening ladies ... one day closer to our test dates!

BLT- Stay strong and don't test until your date. Easier said than done, I know. You don't want to get a false negative!

Chadwickthecat- You are on my prayer list. I hope that your test tomorrow morning with a good sample has better results.

Kinksy- I'm having some of the same symptoms (1,3,4,5 to be exact). Maybe the nightmares are a result of the stress we're putting ourselves under?

Gypsymoon- It would be nice just to nap for the next two weeks!

Kamkatcha- I'm a runner too and am dying to go for a run. My clinic advised me not to do any strenuous exercise after EC until test date, to include running. I asked a fellow IVF friend what her dr said. She said that not only do you have an embryo incubating, but your ovaries are abnormally large so there's a danger that you can twist one when exercising. I hear that is incredibly painful, so that's keeping me out from going. I ran continuously while stimulating and didn't have any problems. Now I just have to lay off the cakes and sweets.  I'm afraid DH is going to have to hide my trainers. But I promised him I would take the next two weeks off. I did go to the gym today and spent some time on the eliptical machine. I didn't even break a sweat, but it was nice just to move a bit. Good luck with your cycle!

 to all!!!


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Amycat you are putting some of us to shame! I have been doing nothing but slonking around and taking this period of time as an excuse to do nothing!   DH has been very good and understanding with me though.

And ladies - I managed to move away from the First Response tests! They are safely back in the bathroom cupboard. I just keep thinkking that whilst AF hasn't arrived, it's good news. My friend (who's had 2 failed IVFs) always came on before the 2ww was up so I'm focussing on that at the moment!


----------



## Kamkatcha

Gypsymoon & Amycat - thanks for your advice. I'll hide the running shoes and play it safe. 

Kamkatcha


----------



## honeybaby

Hi Ladies please could I be added to the list my OTD is 5th May  had FET on Sat with grade 2/3 embie feeling really unsure as we were supposed to have 2 put back but only 1 out of our last 3 embies survived . We did IVF last year fresh cycle and we have a DD who has just turned one she was a grade 2/3 but we did have 2 put back last time so I feel our good luck may have been used up. And now I feel guilty that we do already have a DD so I should shut up because I am being greedy xxxx hormones sorry xxx I'll share my few positive vibes with all of you xxxxx


----------



## wenkev

Evening ladies
Glad to read that I am going crazy in good company!
To the lady who worries that you only had one egg retrieved:  my clinic currently has 5 ladies with continuing pregnancies from only one egg retrieved!!  So remember it only takes one!

AFM: I am on cycle 3 and am an inveterate early tester, and I will fight for my right to pee on anything I choose (within reason off course- the cat is always out of bounds!)  So I intend to POAS tomorrow morning as that will be 5 days before my  period is due (which is what the test claims it is sensitive enough for) and I am having natural FET, so there is no medication to work out of my system and no progesterone to delay AF either.  Will keep you all posted.  Am utterly convinced I am pregnant- feels totally different to my normal cycle (although very similar to the last two fresh cycles- the dicomfort and vague cramping feeling all the time).  In fact I am convinced it will be twins!!
Keep the faith ladies- laugh or go crazy!
Night night
wenkev


----------



## wenkev

PS: Hazy72- your family seems to be being really insensitive!  I am on your side totally!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

WOW so much happening

Chadwickthe cat  for OTD tomorrow

wenkev    the test does what it says on the packet, do remember tho its still early      

Welcome to the new arrivals into this thread

blt, can you confirm your OTD i have you twice on the list testing on the 1st and 2nd    

Gypsymoon oh yes i can truly identify i think it should be compulsary sedated at EC til OTD gets my vote!

I was an early tester (from day 9!) drove myself batty!

Catch up tomorrow!

Em


----------



## yazz

hiya guys can i join you, start the usual injections tomorrow am on short protocol due for e/c 9th may this is my 3rd attempt and the last i have very low amh levels so am not optimistic of a positive outcome but still thinking it only takes one good luck to everyone x


----------



## BBhope

Hi Holly17,

Can you please add me on; I had my ET on 26th April (5 day blast) and test date is 5th May.

This is my 2nd cycle of IVF. 2 frozen embies on board. 

Wish you all the best


----------



## shenagh1

hi ladies,
could i be added to the list please on my 5th cycle of IUI with gonal f
otd is 3rd may 

best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

welcome to Shenagh1 and BBHope sending lots of  and 

Yazz, the ladies on this thread are a little ahead of you, you may be better posting on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261369.75;topicseen where ladies are at the same stage as you and join us here after the embies are on board       

   and  to all

Em


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi holly17 can you put me on your list please for OTD 5th May.

Thank you x

Hi to all newbies hope everything's going ok.

I think I'm going mad, I've tummy pains then I haven't then I'm tired then I'm not and then I feel like I've got my AF coming and then it fades.. Arrrgghh the 2ww is making me go crazy.. I'm only 6 days into my 3dt and I'm not sure I can keep the PMA until the 5th May xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Holly17 ignore me I've just spotted myself!! ha ha told you I'm going barmey! xx


----------



## elpis

hello everyone. 

had ET today following icsi- they put back one high grade and said they are going to freeze some of the others.  test date is 11 may. thank goodness for bank holidays- should make the time go faster! This is our first time through- cant believe we have got this far!


----------



## mimi29

Hi bb hope 
I just read your post, I have also had FET with two 5 day blasts but had my transfer on the 20th so just a few days before yours. This is also my second attempt.
What drugs are you and and how you feeling ? 
Mimi 

Thanks holly17 for adding me to the list !

Good luck ladies hope you feeling well x


----------



## BBhope

Hi Mimi29, sounds like we're on the same boat but you're slightly ahead. 

I've been on a natural cycle this time therefore I am only taking the cylclegest twice a day. What about yourself?

I obviously had the transfer only yesterday but I'm already imagining side effects; like bloatiness and back pain. I am really experiencing these symptoms but they could be related to other factors. 

I even noticed some brown spotting this morning but I guess it's the bits from yesterday's ET and not necessarily implantation bleeding so soon. 

Have you got any side effects yet?


----------



## mimi29

Hi Bbhope 

I started on buserelin injections and now I'm on crinone and progynova, did you get to choose to have a natural cycle ? What clinic are you at ?

I had craming from the day of ET and is only getting better now but still have the lower back pains mainly at night, bloated and boobs feel bigger but not like when on AF. I did feel sick in the middle of the night once and I pee all day long lol. I've read the side affects of the drugs I'm on and they all on there so just haven't a clue!

Mimi x


----------



## Hazy72

Hello lovely ladies   

I had ET on Friday there (Day 2) with two embies and did a pg test this morning, it, of course, came up negative. Is it too early to test right now? 
I am gutted as last year I was beginning to get faint lines this time round, I have a chemical pg and had to come off the cyclogest and allow the m/c to happen.
My (.) (.) are like water melons, very veiny and my nips are dark and huge. I am angry and hot one minute then tired and weepy the next. the worse thing is the AF cramps, they are not there all the time but in the last two days they have become more pronounced... no spotting at all, again I had spotting this time round last time. Is the cyclogest doing all this. I asked my clinic and they said it is to do with EC but should not be the cyclogest
Going


----------



## mimi29

Hi hazy72

All your signs look positive with the (.)(.) !! I would say it's a little early to test, what is your test date?
Try to stay positive I've had cramping pains everyday and don't know if good sign or not.
Mimi xx


----------



## BBhope

Hi Mimi,

My cycles are usually regular that's why the clinic decided to put me on a natural cycle. I'm having mine done at Herts & Essex fertility centre. What about yourself?

All your symptoms sound good so far so hopefully there's BFP soon. 

Keep in touch


----------



## Fringo

Your post really made me smile.

I have fingers and toes crossed for you. Loving the PMA.

xx



wenkev said:


> Evening ladies
> Glad to read that I am going crazy in good company!
> To the lady who worries that you only had one egg retrieved: my clinic currently has 5 ladies with continuing pregnancies from only one egg retrieved!! So remember it only takes one!
> 
> AFM: I am on cycle 3 and am an inveterate early tester, and I will fight for my right to pee on anything I choose (within reason off course- the cat is always out of bounds!) So I intend to POAS tomorrow morning as that will be 5 days before my period is due (which is what the test claims it is sensitive enough for) and I am having natural FET, so there is no medication to work out of my system and no progesterone to delay AF either. Will keep you all posted. Am utterly convinced I am pregnant- feels totally different to my normal cycle (although very similar to the last two fresh cycles- the dicomfort and vague cramping feeling all the time). In fact I am convinced it will be twins!!
> Keep the faith ladies- laugh or go crazy!
> Night night
> wenkev


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi Ladies, can I join you please?  

I have just had my second IUI today so I am now officially in the 2ww, OTD 11th May. Im feeling very excited and positive this cycle but trying to not get carried away. Things have gone quite smoothly this cycle and follicle size, uterine lining, and sperm sample were all good so fingers crossed they all get together and give us the BFP we are hoping for  

Good luck to you all


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.

Hope everyone is good and all going well.

Right, well I had my Baseline scan yesterday and to my relief we have follicles which is always a good start!!  Next scan a week today, I hope to be coming along nicely by then!!  

Just a quick question for all, bit silly really but as u all know u can't help but worry and overthink things at this stage!!  I am having my hair done tomorrow and was going to have blonde highlights again...does anyobe know if this is ok?! It's just I read somewhere once that it's not good if u r preggers so thought maybe it might not be if I am all these drugs?!? As I said, probably me being stupid but thought I would ask anyways!!

Cheers.  Nix.    xx


----------



## Kinsky

Nix01, you are right to ask, you never know with IVF.... I'm not sure about hightlight but I recently read somewhere on the internet during this mad 2ww that paint and nail polish is not good for preg. Might be wort goggling it, everything seems to be on internet these days. Good luck.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Nix01

Hi just to say that I've always had blonde highlights and I was told by my GP & Cons that as long as the highlights don't touch the base of your scalp your ok this is so the colour/bleach doesn't go into your scalp through hair follicles.

Take Care and good Luck x


----------



## wishlist

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is hanging in there, it's so tough this 2ww. I had ET on16th April and am not due to test (HPT) until  Sunday1st May. However, I wonder could I do a beta test on Friday 29th instead - I am at a wedding this saturday & I'd really like to know in advance. Any advice? I have had 3 Hcg (pregnyl) injections but the last one was a week ago. Any advice very welcome.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

wishlist what dose of pregnyl did you take?


----------



## wishlist

Hi Hopefullyvsoon, it was actually Ovitrelle 250 ( I presume that it was 250mg/iu, I don't have the packet any more). Thks


----------



## Nix01

Hey Kinsky and hbkmorris. Thanks for your replies. Glad I am not going totally insane and you guys think it's worth being concerned about too!!  hbkmorris, I think I have heard the same thing that your doc said before, think I will ring clinic in morning just to check their view on things.  Thanks for your replies, this website is great for all ya little worries and for support.

Fingers still crossed for everyone. xx


----------



## Amy35

Hey Ladies,

Can I join you please, I had my 2dt yesterday! 

Can someone also give me the lowdown on pineapple, I am getting conflicting advice!  I am having a glass of juice a day, not from concentrate!

Congratulations to veryone on being pupo. 
Amy
x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Amy my knowledge is that fresh (not from concentrate) juice aids implantation but don't eat the fruit! But you are right there is a lot of conflicting advice.


----------



## elpis

i have given up on the pineapple as it seems to be really contradictory. still eating brazil nuts though!!


----------



## Fringo

My doctor warned me that advice on the internet would send me scatty. She said that some say nuts - brazil nuts included - should be absolutely avoided (something to do with zinc and something else) but others positively champion them. Likewise pineapple and other exotic fruit. She said there was no medical evidence either way so to make your own choice.

Impossible decisions!


----------



## Amy35

Hmm thanks folks, I reckon, the key is in moderation. I normally eat nuts as I don't eat any dairy or gluten or wheat and need to get certain vits, minerals etc in so I will keep on going! 

Google is bad!


----------



## summerglory

Hi Holly17 pls can u add me to hall of fame I had EC on 26 Apr & my ET is on 1 May(my bday!) we r going for a 5 day blast!

xx


----------



## wenkev

Evening ladies

Re: pineapple:  I was told juice is good but fresh fruit avoided.  Brazil nuts good. But, yes, you get terribly contradictory advice out there!

Re early testing:  On my last cycle a lady posted the following and I found it so helpful (not sure of the original source either so cannot acknowledge that):

3Day Transfer Development
1dpt - Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt - Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt - Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt - Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

Now and embarrassing admission:
I tested yesterday and I used a new test make Predictor- claims to detect 12.5IU's at 50% success 5 days early).  The control line was impossibly light- I had to tilt it to and fro to see even that.  So went back to bed peeed off (excue the pun) that I had wasted the money!  Later on yesterday I caught a glimpse of my diary and realise that my period is due on Wed NOT Mon!  How can a woman going through IVF NOT know when her period is due!!  OMG    So am going to try again tomorrow and will hold the POAS in the wee longer to see if I get the control line darker too!  Still convinced its worked and is twins!!  Not sure if I am being superbly PMA-ey or deluded and heading for a davastating dissapointment.

Night ladies
wenkev


----------



## BBhope

Hi Wenkev,

After reading your message I was kind of pleased to know that I’m not the only one running out of patience.  I guess we’re all like little kids in the 2ww, dying to open our birthday/Christmas presents even when we are told we need to wait. 

Anyway It looks like your test date is the same as mine (5th). Now that I’ve heard you saw a faint line I feel like using my pee stick. I’m using 1st response which I can use 6 days earlier. I would probably hold on until Monday now. 

Sounds like your news is going to be +ve. Let me know how it goes with the testing tomorrow. 
All the best


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Amy35 and summerglory welcome to the thread  in the 

wenkev, from personal experience with predictor pg tests, i tested with them every one a bfn, an hour before beta test it showed bfn altho my levels were 109!

Amy35 i think it was you who asked about pineapple juice, i was so confused i just did the brazil nuts x 5 a day and pregnacare 

Sending  to all and lots of 

Em


----------



## wenkev

Morning ladies
Up early to get ready for my marathon day in front of the TV- am not moving from the Royal wedding!

Just to clarify:  I could not see anything on the test line at all on Wed and could barely see the control line!  This morning the control one was properly formed this time and I thought I could see something in the test window- not enough to be really sure though- maybe just wishful thinking?!!  Maybe not twins then!  Holly17- they did not seem to be great for you then?  I had never heard of them but chemist only had Predictor and the super expensive digital Clearblues.  As I knew I intended testing from so very early, I too the Predictor ones- in retrospect maybe a bad choice??

Hope you all have a lovely day
wenkev


----------



## Kamkatcha

Hi 

I just wanted to share symptoms if that's possible. I had a small nervous break down on my Boss yesterday. Poor Guy didn't know what to say. 

I have sore boobs and I am permanently tearful and I can't work out whether its progesterone, HRT or pregnancy. I'm having cramps that feel a little like a burning sensation and I keep going hot and cold.

This is my first IVF. 

When you go through the treatment there always seems like an immediate goal to work towards to distract you, but this 2 week wait where they stuff you full of drugs and then tell you to sit on your hands for two weeks, could drive the most rational person insane. 

I hope this helps someone out there who is experiencing the same levels of insanity as I am. I certainly feel better in reading others stories.

I've resisting testing so far.  We'll see after the weekend to how long I can hold out.

Good luck everyone.

Kamkatcha


----------



## Amy35

Morning Ladies,

how are you all today?

Holly, thank you for welcoming me and I think I will ditch the pineapple but keep the brazil nuts going! 

Today I woke up and my tummy felt so tight and a bit like AF was coming, I had a spot of blood but I am only 4 days after EC and 2 days after ET so I guess it is from all their poking around! ?

Wenkev, that list you gave was really useful.

I don't blame any of you for testing early, how can we be expected to wait. My test date is 13th May aaghh!

Hopefully the royal wedding will provide a distraction to us. I am going nuts with boredom, my acupuncturist told me to rest for the first week, but it's impossible! What are you all doing?

Thanks
Amy
xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Well only one week in to the 2WW and I have my trusty pre AF spot on the chin and the normal teary, moody PMT so looks like I was right in knowing it would not work this time.  Now I need to decide if I should do another IUI or go for IVF and if I should change clinic as I am so fed up with them never returning messages   Sorry for the me me me post! x


----------



## Hbkmorris

hopefullyvsoon.. I am too into my second 2ww and trust me your not alone. I have had period pains from hell, my skin outbreak is true PMT & the mood swings are quite desirable...so I fear the same.

My OTD is 5th May but I fear I shall test soon.. We must keep    

Amy35.. Hope your keeping up the good work with distraction!! I've been awake sine 5.30 unalbe to sleep thinking and woundering when would be ok to test... Arrrghh I'm god barmey armey!

Kamkatcha.. Bless you, I too nearly lost it with my boss but it was more of an outburst of not only tears but rage.. I seem to have lost all my relaxed mode.. my patience has run out and I'm all of a flutter.. Most strange. I swear the progesterone is causing alot if traumas to all parts if our bodies & MINDS!   

wenkev.. I'm like you thinking of testing early.. I'm really trying to keep calm and    but then I get all of a weak kneed numpty and really want to know now!! arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Anyhow you all have a wonderful day... Keep the positive attitude.. well I'll at least try xx


----------



## boomer206

Hi Girls,

had my Egg Collection this morning.  4 eggies retrieved.  Its what I was expecting, as I had 4 large follicles, and one normal, plus numerous small.  So I'm pleased with the number, I was dreading that there were none!  (although I secretly hoped for 5)

Fingers crossed they fertilise and I'll be back in on Monday for transfer for them to grow nice and strong inside mummy.  

Good luck and   &   for everyone!!

xxxx


----------



## Spotter

Ladies TMI ALERT!!! Has anybody suffered with piles as one of numerous symptoms whilst on 2 ww?  Must be from pessaries causing constipation/runs !!! Trouble is they now bleeding well I hope it's them and not AF!! Sorry to bring such a subject up but just wondered if anyone else had had them xxxxx


----------



## Annakin

Hi all
can i join in?  only a few hours into my 2ww and i am already not sure how i am going to get through this!
so EC was wed and got 11 eggs of which 10 fertilised.  frozen 7 and then of the 3 left, one didnt look great so we put 2 back in today... so now we wait and go back for test on Friday 13th May... hope that its not an omen!!


----------



## Fringo

Hello ladies,

fear it's game over for me - terrible period pains and sore breasts....just awaiting the AF. Can't believe it's happened so quickly!

xxx


----------



## Beef

Hi all

It's a long time since I posted on here (Aug 10). I've had 2 cycles of IVF and am currently in my 3rd. I had 1 frozen embie put back on 20th April. We only had 2 frozen and the other didn't survive. The one that did is a grade 2 blasocyst. My OTD is Fri 6th May, so I'm about halfway through the 2ww. So far it's been fine as I've been off work but on holiday with DH so I've had a good time. But just today reality is starting to hit. I hate not knowing the outcome of something. Can't seem to settle today and just want to get on with it whichever result it is.


----------



## Amy35

Hi everyone, 

It's quiet today!

Hi Anna, how are things going for you? 

Fringo  are you sure? Is it not just aches and pains from ec and et and sore boobs from progesterone?? Mine are enormous and sore too . Keeping everything crossed for you x x

Hi beef, i am with you I am only in day 3 and it's a killer!! Bit bored too! I wish you lots of luck

X x


----------



## Fringo

Hi Amy,

I didn't know that progesterone did that! Well that's good to know.

The pain really does feel like period pains though...

Just got to wait and see! Hope it doesn't happen tomorrow - it's my 40th birthday! It's going to be miserable enough already!

As you say - fingers and toes crossed.....I'll do the same for you too!

xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Fringo - I was told that the pessaries could give you all of the symptoms of pregnancy.  They say the only way of knowing you are pregnant or not is doing the actual HPT on OTD.  I have had loads of symptoms such as sore nipples, bloating, cramps, stomach ache, headaches, and now over the past few days they have all stopped.  Pray it doesn't mean my AF is on the way because my (+)(+) returned to normal a couple of days before my AF on my previous two attempts.  Sending you loads of      .  Gypsy


----------



## elpis

Fringo and Gypsey Moon- how far post ET are you? I am only had it done on Wednesday but already feel like AF is going to show up any day now due to some cramps!! is it just paranoia?


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Elpis - I am nine days past ET.  I put my stomach aches and cramps down to the EC and ET.  What we have to also remember is that our ovaries are also swollen after EC.  I guess things have settled down for me now. Keeping everything crossed now, because my AF arrived eleven days after ET last time.  Hope you get your   .  We all deserve to be mummies.  Gypsy xxx


----------



## Amy35

I'm with you! I had my on wed and feel really bruised and just tender, think it must be the ec and et.
  for you all
Amy
Xx


----------



## ekitten1

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing ok on 2ww (silly question)?

I am really struggling now, and I mean _*really*_ struggling!
I can't think of anything else but doing a test but its still 4 days until OTD (ok 3.5 days, lets be more precise  ).

I just want to know now, is it a no or a yes?? Aaarrggghhh!!
I just want to cry all the time. Knicker checking has gone completely out of control.

I even don't want to go out on Sunday for DP's birthday...I just can't face it.

Am I being stupid?


----------



## elpis

ekitten1 i thnk by the time i get as close to OTD as you i will have driven myself completely bonkers!!

gypsey- thanks for the reply- it probably is the EC and ET- good luck for your testing


----------



## Gypsy Moon

eKitten - You aren't being stupid.  It's only natural to feel the way you do.  DH wanted me to do so much this long weekend, but I said I wanted to stay close to home and not plan anything in case my AF turned up, as I just know I won't be able to face anyone knowing that it was all over for us as this is our last attempt.  Just be easy on yourself.  I am sending you lots of    and    that you get your   .  Try to avoid testing before OTD, the result can change right up to OTD.  Enjoy your last few days as PUPO.  Hope you enjoy the long weekend.  Gypsy xxx


----------



## Amy35

E kitten To you x I can feel the emotion from your post. Could you test sat am?? 
Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Just back from a friends house where she was sitting drinking a bottle of champagne whilst I was sipping on water and she said god I really really hope you are not pregnant so you can start drinking, you are so boring!!!!


----------



## elpis

hope you chucked the water at her! some people can be so rude!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Beef and Annakin welcome to the thread sending lots of  your way

Ekitten sending lots of                       your way

hopefullyvsoon OMG i cannot believe your friend    

special mention to BLT, wishlist, betsy, greedy and boiled eggs OTD on sunday     


sending lots of  and  

Em


----------



## summerglory

hopefully v soon that is soooo rude!!!  Who needs friends like that?!

xx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Ekitten1 - test buddy I so feel you! I have decided to go test on Monday instead of Tuesday since I'm having blood test....wishing you all it takes to get you going till Tuesday and beyond.  


hopefullyvsoon - it goes to show you how selfish and insensitive people can be at times!


----------



## Amy35

I would have shoved that bottle where the sun doesn't shine

X


----------



## ekitten1

Thanks a lot ladies, I know i am not alone.....we are all going through the same feelings and thoughts. Yet, this really feels like the loneliest time of my life.


I know I must keep strong! Just as I know that I must go pee and empty this bladder, that way I get to hang on for another day and stop thinking of that HPT in my wardrobe!!   


Best of luck to you all.....may this thread be totally full of BFP's xxxxxxx


----------



## ekitten1

Isn't it quite ironic that the one thing we cant have, is the one thing that would make this time so much easier.....I could murder a glass of wine!!


----------



## Spotter

Ekitten - I'm with you on murdering a glass of wine! WHAT you have a Hpt in the wardrobe?! Do not touch it Mrs!!! At least you got one less day than me! To be honest I could really have tested today - I know now why do many ladies cave in towards the end and start testing early! We really mustn't tho! I feel rubbish today so many aches and pains and mood swings! Sure AF is on her way!   xxxxxx


----------



## ekitten1

Aww Spotter - maybe it's actually a BFP on its way....come on you were the one who penned it "PMA all the way!". I know that i can't test early, because if I do, you will copy me and I can't be responsible for that    


4 more sleeps will tomorrow be 3 more sleeps....I am so scared


----------



## Hbkmorris

Girles i'm with you all on the cave in frontage..   

Surely it's far to early to test tomorrow? I'll be 9days past 3dt?? No I'll get a BFN as I have no pains or aches nothing. So I'm convinced it's game over.. My PMA has really gone out the window today.. Feel really sad! I need a glass of Vino.. a LARGE one at that   

I've got till 5th.. your all testing earlier.. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

hpkmorris I've got till the 10th and already lost the plot and totally know its not worked, arrrggghhhhhh!!  You ladies are so so strong not testing early!


----------



## Spotter

Come on ladies let's stick together on this - resist the urge it's just not worth it !! Xxxxx


----------



## Fringo

I had my ET on Monday and get results on May 9th.....

Thanks Gypsy Moon - that's really reassuring.

I am going completely looney - it's just impossible not to think about 24/7 isn't it? Every ache/pain or lack of scrutinised to distraction!!!

Completely know where you're coming from Kitten but results from the test remember probably will send you even more crazy as you won't know their accuracy.

gotta to stay strong ladies!

xxx


----------



## Fringo

Exactly the same with me Gypsy - it's my 40th birthday and just can't do anything as I don't want to face anyone! Have said I'll celebrate at a later date - either when I can have a glass of vino or, hopefully, when I can't because I have the BFP!!!

Got to keep the faith eh?

xxx



Gypsy Moon said:


> eKitten - You aren't being stupid. It's only natural to feel the way you do. DH wanted me to do so much this long weekend, but I said I wanted to stay close to home and not plan anything in case my AF turned up, as I just know I won't be able to face anyone knowing that it was all over for us as this is our last attempt. Just be easy on yourself. I am sending you lots of  and  that you get your  . Try to avoid testing before OTD, the result can change right up to OTD. Enjoy your last few days as PUPO. Hope you enjoy the long weekend. Gypsy xxx


----------



## Fringo

hbkmorris said:


> Girles i'm with you all on the cave in frontage..
> 
> Surely it's far to early to test tomorrow? I'll be 9days past 3dt?? No I'll get a BFN as I have no pains or aches nothing. So I'm convinced it's game over.. My PMA has really gone out the window today.. Feel really sad! I need a glass of Vino.. a LARGE one at that
> 
> I've got till 5th.. your all testing earlier.. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> xx


Don't presume that - my friend had no pains or aches and she got a BFP with twins so don't lose hope!!

Big hugs to you - it's a bloody lonely time especially amongst all this celebration. That's why this board is so great - because it helps knowing there are so many people in the same boat.

xxxxxxx


----------



## wishlist

Hi Ladies, I got a BFP! I did a hcg blood test today at 13days past 5 day transfer ( was due to do HPT on Sunday but could not wait as going to a wedding tomorrow) I checked with my dr & she said a blood test today would be accurate.HCG was 1200 which seems very high so will have it checked again on Tuesday.Early days of course, but really am in complete shock. Good luck to all testing over the weekend, you are in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## DAVIES184

Hello every1,

Haven't posted for few days as i have been surprisingly quiet clam up till now,had a bad day today been to friends royal wedding party sat drinking my cans of fanta when every1 else was enjoying a glass of wine or 2, Went with my best friend & her 1 wk old baby boy( little cutie) but the main topic of conversation was baby's,child birth,etc i felt so uncomfortable as i am the only 1 out of our group with out a child  
But what really got me mad was one of our friends sister is 20wks pregnant & was sitting there enjoying her alcho pop & ***!!urgh 

I did have period pains after ET & very sore(.)(.),but now i only seem to to get the odd very mild cramp,& my (.)(.) only seem to be sore at night. But i am soooo emotional in the last few days anything can set me off!

Seems like we all going a bit crazy now wanting to test early i am due to test on 4thMay ,but thinking of testing 2nd(my day off)?Don't think i could coped with a day in work if i get another bfn. 

Good luck to everyone, i really hope we get lots of BFP on here.


----------



## DAVIES184

Wishlist that is brilliant news!!!!!!! 
You must be sooooo happy right now?
Hope you don't mind me asking what symptoms did you have on the 2ww? & did you take it easy, as i have carried on as normal this time & starting to think i should have taken it a bit easier.

     

Best of luck with the pregnancy!!!x


----------



## kayls

Hi wishlist thats amazing news im so happy for you  , i just hope that its only the start  of the good news for us ladies.


----------



## wishlist

Hi Davies184 sorry you had a hard day - that is very hard to be surrounded by babies and pregnant women all day, particularly someone who is smoking and drinking. I didn't take it particularly easy this time, and I have very few symptoms - very hungry and quite tired, and a slight 'pulse' in my stomach, boobs a bit sore. If you are thinking of testing early would you try a blood test, results are accuarte a few days ahead of a HPT is what I was told. Good Luck.


----------



## Martha Moo

Wishlist

Congratulations what a fab HCG level
how many did you have put back 

Em


----------



## Mrs KS

Hi Girls, My OTD is 3rd May....it cant come quick enough I am going crazy!   

Had ET on 18th April, the past couple of days have been tough, i feel very teary and bloated, as well as panicking about period pains I've had since ET! I know they can be normal but i just dont feel any different?! 

xx


----------



## DAVIES184

Mrs KS,

Bet the 3rd cant come quick enough,do you think you will test Early, i have always resist before but i think i will crack before the 4th! 
I know what you mean about not feeling any differant!
Best o f luck.x


----------



## summerglory

Big congrats wishlist on ur bfp!!!


----------



## Mrs KS

Hi Davies184, no i'm not testing early because I'm too scared of a false result, plus i had a hcg booster 4 days after ET and i think it takes about 10 days to leave your body so just gonna wait til tues. Feels like time has stood still!

xx


----------



## BoiledEggs

Hi everyone congrats again wishlist enjoy the wedding tomorrow! Sorry to be the first with bad news I had et16th all was going ok till Wednesday when got brown spotting which then became red by yesterday and hasn't stopped guess AF is here will still do test on 1st and bloods on tue but more a foality now and to keep my DH happy poor lamb he's taken it harder than me. Don't have the heart to squash all his hope yet, but as you know we know our own bodies and this I think is the end of the road for this cycle wishing you all get positive results will keep checking in and update when have more news maybe just maybe I'll be wrong might as well keep a little hope.


----------



## kayls

Boiled eggs I'm really sorry about you bleeding have you tried testing yet, I started brown spotting lastnight and still the same the morning with mild cramps I'm 11 days past e/c so fear I'm to late for implantion bleeding and that it prob the start of AF i really hope not, I test on the 4th


----------



## Amy35

Morning everyone,

Boiled eggs, so sorry to hear however I am going to keep everything crossed for you xx  

Wishlist , Congratulations !! ^pray 

Davies, sorry to hear about the time you have been having, sounds miserable. Keeping everything crossed for you !!

Just a quick question, how long did everyone feel uncomfortable for. I am still really uncomfortable inside and by the end of the day I am so bloated it is untrue, by the morning it goes down, I have even got a stretch mark on my tummy! It is day 4 after a 2 day transfer. 

Thanks for your help
xx


----------



## mimi29

Hi girls

Congratulations wishlist that's great news I'm so happy for you, what was your systems durning the 2ww? 

Boiledeggs I'm so sorry you started to bleed but there is stories out there of ladies that did get a bfp and had big and small bleeds !! You hang in, I know it's hard ! Sending all my love xxx

Kayls also hang in there I have my fingers crossed u stop bleeding too and we all get bfp !!! 

Good luck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## mimi29

Hi Amy45 
Just to let you know I've had cramping since my et everyday bit like AF with lower back pains mainly in the eve and my (.)(.) have got little bigger! I'm was so bloated last time which was fresh and the same this time . I'm 10days now past FET and still holding in keeping up the positive thoughts! 
Sending lots of luck to you xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Gosh this is a busy little thread.. I can't keep up.

Firstly Congratulations to the BFP well done....

So sorry for the bleeds.. I truly hope you have a different result once you've tested.

Davies184.. some people are SO selfish.. Trust me I felt the same on Thursday when I came out of Sainsburys to see a young girl maybe mid 20's with one in the pushchair whom which she was swearing her head off to and being heavely pregs with a *** in her hand.. I could of smacked your one!!!   

Sorry no personals.. i'm on my way out. 

AFM well I'm defo sure AF is coming and that it's a neggers for me.. I've my normal hormone head and heavy twinckle (TMI!!! Ha ha ha) I was due last Wednesday so the pessaries are holding her off a bit.

Anyhow good luck to everyone else.. xx


----------



## salblade

Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you, I had IVF got 8 eggs only one egg fertilised so I'm now PUPO with a 3 cell grade 1-2 embie that I had put back yesterday. My test day is May 12th. Wishing you all lots of    and hope we all get our BFPs.
salx


----------



## Amy35

Hey Sal,

Congratulations!! Woohoo! I was pretty much the same as you FX for us, I test the day after you! 

Congratulations on being PUPO 

x


----------



## ljmorris61

Hi

My test is due 8th May with IVF cycle. Its driving me mental the waiting! Please add me to the board


----------



## salblade

Hi Amy thank-you   . I really hope these little fighters are really strong. I'm sorry you had to go through the same thing as me, but I hope all the sadness is behind us      .

Hi ljmorris wishing you lots of luck for the 8th      
salx


----------



## SuziDee

May I join you? My OTD (What does the 'o' stand for?? Guessing TD is Test Date) is the 16th of May.

I see some familiar names here. Hey Sal! Hoping there is lots of snuggling/nestling going on for us all! 

Anyone else paranoid about crossing their legs, picking something up they have dropped, biting DH one minute and purring at him the next?? 

SuziDee


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi girles.. welcome all newbies.

PLEASE HELP ME.. my OTD is 5th May but I really crumbled this morning and tested using a First Response and it came back negative   .. I'm destroyed can't even tell my DP as he'll go mad.. Is it really all over. I have a 3 day trasnfer on 21st May!?!?!  

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Salblade, ljmorris61 and Suzidee

Suzidee the O is for Official (test date!)

hbkmorris, sweetie, it certainly isnt all over i tested from day 9 past EC and got a BFN every day, at this stage the HCG would be too low to be detected on a HPT lots of    coming your way!

OTD tomorrow for Boiled Eggs, Greedy Betsy SW London, blt 
Wishlist will you be peeing on a stick     

sending masse of 
    to all

Em


----------



## DAVIES184

Evening ladies!

hbkmorris: sorry to hear you feeling totally gutted at moment,but you never know it could all still change you tested 5 days early so it could be to soon to detect,fingers crossed you get a bfp on 5th may.

SuziDee & sal ; Good luck with your 2ww, hope it doesn't drive you to crazy!

ljmorris61: the waiting is the worst part,it is driving me crazy now to, i have 3 more long days before my OTD 

Mimi: we must be testing around same time, 4th may for me. don't know about you but it driving more& more crazy the closer the test day gets.Still keep feeling as AF is on it way but like you trying to keep positive!!

Good luck to every1 else!!!& lots of    .x


----------



## Spotter

Davies - I'm testing on 4th as well and like you the nearer it gets the more I feel like AF is going to arrive!! Just   she stays away and we get our BFP's - and everyone else who are due to test ! Xxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you all for your votes of confidence.. I hope it can change I truly need it too.. 

God bless you all.. Not long now 1st of May tomorroow and it's all test test test test day after day xx           
To everyone xx


----------



## DAVIES184

spotter, i praying we get bfp!!
My periods pains & (.)(.) seem to feel a lot worse in the evenings, Unless it only me just thinking that   
Really don't know wether to test Mon2nd instead as i working 6am Tue& Wed i really couldn't face any1 if i get a bfn on 4th,as i don't want to take anymore time off work.
So scared to do the test!!!


----------



## Spotter

Davies - I know we want otd to get here to test but then don't want to test cos scared what the result may be   xxxxx


----------



## ekitten1

Hi ladies,


I just want to wish you all the best with your upcoming tests. Hope that there's plenty of BFP's for you all.


Sorry for lack of personals, I just can't keep up at this moment.


It's all over for me. Started spotting last night and did 2 tests this morning....both negative    . OTD is tuesday but whilst I will test again, its only to make it 100% official.


Good luck to all and plenty of


----------



## Hbkmorris

ekitten1.. Just wanted to send you BIG     

I have tested early and I too have a had a negative HPT.. I know I've got till the 5th but I know I'll be looking forward to my cycle as I can't give up.

My hormone heads have been with me for two days now and I know I'm due my AF at anytime!!.

Take Care Muffin.. God Bless you xx


----------



## ekitten1

Thanks HBK. You have tested very early though at 5 days early. I     for you that you do get a BFP on your OTD. I think there's still hope there for you to cling to and I wish you all the best.


If it doesn't work out, I hope that you can keep strong and prepare for the next round xxx


----------



## AmyCat

EKitten- I'm so sorry hon. I'm sending you a big  . Way to look to the future, though. Here's to the next cycle.

Hello to all the newbies! Congrats on those who are PUPO.

Sorry this is so short. Ending love to everyone!!!


----------



## Amy35

Hi everyone, 


Ekitten I am so sorry    to you x x

Hope everyone's doing ok

X x x


----------



## mimi29

Hi to all you ladies.. 

Want to wish everyone best of luck for testing this month xxxx

Ekitten1 I'm so sorry you got a bfn result, I hope it changes to a BFP tues. U never know loads of stories out there bout ladies bleeding!!!

Davies184 hello my test is otd is tomo 2nd very excited have been so good not to do an early test as last time I did. How you felling systoms etc  
I've had the same cramping pains everyday but slowly getting better now mainly at night time after I use the crinone. My (.)(.) don't feel any different which is worrying me and get more bloated as the day goes on!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather !!!
Sending lots of positive thoughts and love 
Mimi xxxx


----------



## mimi29

Oh and hbkmorries think your test is little early I've read loads of post of it turning in 2 days to a BFP from bfn so stay strong and positive Hun 
Lots of love xxxx
Mimi x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you Mimi29.. I know I'm nuts but the 2ww does do that to you doesn't it... Well it does me.

The strange thing is I've no bits to moan about.. nothing hurst to sore boobies and no cramps so I'm lost!! 

Good luck to all and sorry once again to ekitten xxx


----------



## annieruth

Hi Ladies, another newbie for this thread - I had my ET today and had 2 day 3, 8-cell embies put back, am hoping they'll get all the sticky vibes flying around.  My otd is 14th is anyone else testing that day?  Please can my details be added to the summary? Thanks and good luck to everyone still waiting - lets hope there are loads of BFP's waiting for us!


----------



## Lou La

Hi Girls,

Can I join please? Had my ET yesterday had a top grade 5AA 5 day blast put back, the procedure was ok I had a little bit of crampy type pain in the evening but during it was fine just sooo excited now me & hubs have spent far too much time googling images of 5 day & 6 days blasts! Just want to see how our little one is doing!!

Yesterday I mostly lay/sat down but I was sooo bored and felt worse for sitting around all day so today have been moving around much more still not doing anything strenuous (hubs won't let me he is being very protective bless him   )

My OTD is 11th May which is the day before I go back to work, luckily I've been able to book 2 weeks off over the bank holidays which mean I don't have to go back to work and be stressing out! Hubs has already suggested testing early on the Sunday as he is back in work on the Monday and said he doesn't want to do the test then go to work? Hmm not sure how early is too early?? I've said no for now as even if we got a bfp would we really believe it as 3 days early? But then ask me again next Sunday 

I hope we get a nice crop of BFP's on here soon  

Lou x x


----------



## mimi29

Hi hbkmorris your not mad last time I tested early and got bfn but then AF came before otd so knew hadn't worked, I've been so tempted but hubby made me promise we would do it tomo and he has booked the day off work. 
I feel lost too I thought my boobs would be different as i really do feel it's worked this time for us.
Mimi xxx


----------



## mimi29

Welcome to annieruth & Lou la 

Good luck to the both of you on your 2ww

Positive thoughts bring positive results 

Mimi xxxxx


----------



## annieruth

Thanks Mimi, am full of PMA at the mo, but know how easily it can all change!  Also determined not to test early - managed to hold out last time, but this time I've been loads more nervous about everything - was shaking this morning, before ET


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is OK?

I am on my 2nd ICSI and had a transfer of a 5day 'humdinger' of a blast back into my tummy (embryologists words not mine...although she was RATHER excitable)....we find out tomorrow if we have a further 2 to freeze......OTD is 12th May...can I be added to the list?

I have been sat on my soda for the afternoon watching Desperate Housewives, Grays Anatomy and now I am watching 'The only way is Essex' which is SO bad it's good! I realise it's only the beginning of the 2ww but I am kinda thinking bring it on...ask me again in a couple of days and it may be a bit different...

Been following your threads....EKitten - I am so sorry that for your BFN, make sure you test on your OTD as these things sometimes have a habit of turning round on people...

To everyone else testing over the next few days, best of luck and love your way to your little embies to hang on in there.

Ci xx


----------



## wenkev

Hiya all
I was browsing the web looking for hopeful stats about negative tests and found this:

Days Post 
Ovulation 
(DPO)	        Day of Expected Period (EP)	%  of Pregnant Women + pregnancy Test
12 DPO	          EP -3	                                51%
13 DPO	          EP -2	                                62%
14 DPO	          EP -1	                                68%
15 DPO	          Expected period	                74%
16 DPO	          EP +1	                                  79%
17 DPO              EP +2	                                  85%
18 DPO	        EP +3                              90%
23 DPO	          EP +7	                                96%


So specially for us (me and HBK) we tested yesterday, which is even before this table starts, so by a process of extrapolation, there are probably only about 40-something% of pregnant woman who would get a positive this early!!

Am feeling better although not exactly hopeful as i am still cramping- have been since 2 days post transfer- and today boobs suddenly became terribly sore (and changed texture!!weird).  All my symptoms are also AF ones, but I NEVER cramp more than two days before AF and she is only due on Wed!
Keep the faith ladies (I really should practice what I preach!)
love wenkev


----------



## Hbkmorris

wenkev

Thank you for this info.. On a dumb note (me being bleach blonde!) I have a 21 af cycle and bearing in mind when I last had a period which was 6th April so my due on day would of been 27th April.. Now I know the bloomin pessaries can mess things up a tad so does that mean i'm 4 days past EP? So when would of been my ovulation date? I guess half way being 10-11 days but how do I count the days past ovulation?

Sorry I know I'm being thick but I'm really not getting this!!! ha ha ha Bloomin IVF has send me     

xx


----------



## summerglory

Just to update you we have 2 grade BB embryos on board as of today - 5 day transfer.

Holly17 - pls can you update the hall of fame with my OTD which is 10th May.

Good luck to everyone else.
 
xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone   

Hi SuziDee hope the paranoia has eased and you can relax a bit more   .

Hi hbkmorris your test has plenty of time to change   . Sending you some      .

Hi Spotter hope a/f stays away      .

Hi Davies    for whenever you decide to test. 

Hi ekitten I'm so sorry     .

Hi mimi    with testing tomorrow, really hope you get a BFP.

Hi annieruth hope your embies are getting snuggled in      .

Hi Lou la my dh is being very over protective as well, won't let me do anything, it's really sweet but it's took him an hour and a half to get round to doing the pots after dinner   . Hope your fab blast snuggles in      .

Hi Ci sounds like you have a fab blast on board, hope the 2ww goes well for you      .

Hi wenkev glad you've found some positivity      .

Hi summerglory nice to see you here   . Hope you're having a fab birthday.

Hi to all the other ladies   .

Well the pesseries are well and truly kicking in. My (.)(.) are really sore and the constipation has started   . I've managed to keep occupied by bossing dh about   , ordering him where to put the new plants in the garden. At least I feel like I'm doing something useful.
salx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Ok another trauma.. I've just been to the ladies and a brownish spot was there before my eyes. When I re-wiped nothing other than some yellish discharge Sorry TMI I know!! Now I'm on day 10 past 3dt so I'm sure it's too late for implantation bleed and I've a really bad af headache and feel a bit queezy.. 

Infact I feel sick as I know it's all over.. Gosh I bet you all run as soon as you see my name!! 

Ohhh I think I'm going to knock myself over the head with a bat.. If I had one!! 

Think I should just go to bed.. DP thinks I've lost the plot.. Infact I think I have!

x

Can anyone throw any light upon this one?!?


----------



## SuziDee

Hi Salblade! Lovely to hear from you again. I was getting worried about you! 

I am doing fine thank you. Just feels like the clock has stopped, which I'm sure is a symptom a lot of us get in the 2ww. I'm going a bit  

I'm sneezing a bit too....I never sneeze....they say it happens in the first trimester....bit early for that innit?? 

I took me ages to do all the personals in my last message, but I think I have managed to upset people in it, so for now I shall just wish everyone all the   in the world!  

SuziDee


----------



## SuziDee

hbkmorris.... please don't panic! Some ladies will bleed all the way through their pregnancy. My sister certainly did and she has the loveliest healthy girl now, just about to turn 7. Other than that I have no technical answer for you...just sending you some tlc and


----------



## salblade

Hi hbkmorris don't panic a bit of brown blood is fine   . Please try and relax a little for your last few days before test day, there is still plenty of hope for your BFP      .

Hi SuziDee the 2ww can definately make you go   . My first time I was a complete loony   . This time I'm determined to relax nad not get so worked up about test day. I think it would be easier if my clinic allowed you to test at home, but I have to go in take my wee to reception then get my bloods done then the nurse give you the news. When you know it's a BFN it's a lot of hassle.
salx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hbkmorris - all this stress and worrying cannot be good for your little embie! I'm not sure how they manage to manipulate your cycle but your 'ovulation' date is the day of EC, so any figure 'past ovulation' should be counted from that date! All I know is that the hpt is to be taken 16 days past ovulation and I guess a/f comes whenever! As for your spotting/nausea,  it's SO easy to over analyse every symptom your mind really feels but from what I've read the symptoms die down as the hcg leaves your system in some women but in others it works differently so still plenty of hope for your BFP!!

SuzieDee- we can all go mad together lol

Hope my ramblings make sense xx


----------



## DAVIES184

hbkmorris: Sorry to hear you in a bit of a state at moment, but this 2ww dose send us crazy! Try to relax it could be nothing.Still chance you will get BFP!  

Ekitten: So sorry for the BFN,Sending you lots of  

anniertuth, summerglory & loula; Well done with ET, wishing you all the best of luck!!!

Positiveci: Congrats on the "Humdinger" good luck!

Wenkev: Sorry to hear you had bfn when tested early, but could still all change.Fingers crossed!!!

Sal: Yep them pessaries are a damn pain!!!! 

Suzidee: The 2ww is such a drag,feels like months ago i had ET now! Good luck.

Thinking of testing tomorrow (due to work ),it will be 2 days early so nervous that my hopes are going to be crushed,  still getting mild cramps & Sore (.)(.)


----------



## SuziDee

Thank you Davies184 and positiveCi.  

Sal, how did you build your tickerfactory days to OTD? I can't work out the steps to take as I can't find one for this particular ticker and could do with a count down....

SuziDee


----------



## DAVIES184

Again!!

Mimi:   tomorrow with the test hope you get a BFP!!!


----------



## Amy35

Just a quickie sending all you ladies lots of love and  !!
Amy
Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

It's the nutter here.. Thanks guys for all your kind words.

I know your all right and I am stressing myself out more looking at every symptom.. I guess tomorrow will be another hurdle.

I'm going to turn the laptop off so I don't bother you all again with my emails!!.

Good Luck everyone.. Fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## wenkev

Hi ladies

HBK- sorry- had stuff to do round the house so did not get a chance to answer your query!  But, yes, calculate as though EC was your ovulation day (well it WAS wasn't it!!)  It kinda does not matter how long your usual cycle is when on a medicated fresh cycle.  Also the brown blood could be a slight remnant after EC, or a bit from implantation.  Try not to read too much into it, if possible....

Davies: thanks for your good wishes- good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow!!  Holding thumbs!!

Salblade- what is to stop you doing POAS tests at home, if I may ask??  Also, sympathies re the progesterone symptoms- very glad I am on natural frozen, so no cyclogest this time round!

Anyway, DS has diarrhoea something awful!!  Keeping us busy- he says he has "flat poo"!!  
Night night ladies
love wenkev


----------



## Hbkmorris

By the way good luck EC - ET & Testing for tomorrow


----------



## Kinsky

Ekitten - I'm sorry and sadden by your news, you were test buddy. I'll   that you get a BFP on tuesday.


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi ladies

It's a bfp


----------



## kayls

Betsy SW London - Thats great news congratulations , Hope you dont mind me asking but did you have a symptoms?


----------



## Kinsky

Hey Betsy, big congratulations to you.


----------



## DAVIES184

NICE 1
Betsy great news!!!! you must be so overwhelmed.
Nice to hear a BFP on here,hope there many more to come from this board.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Ekitten i have posted elsewhere but i hope and   that you get your BFP on tuesday

HBKMorris and wenkev sending extra         to you both   

Betsy  on your BFP wonderful news

Welcome Lou La, Positive CI and Annieruth

 for testing tomorrow Lawtona, BLT, mimi29 and Dodo_1977    for some more BFP 


Sending a sprinkling of 

   and  

Emxx


----------



## Michala

( Sorry I posted on the wrong wall!)

Hi,

I'm due to test on 03/05, so in my 2WW like you all. It's a tough time! But ladies like us are used to waiting and I would wait thru hell for this dream to come true! So I'm trying to put my mind to the positive, follow the instructions given and pray 
my little peanuts hold on





































I'm still taking Progynova and Cyclogest and following the ET on 21/04, I'm now on Clexane shots too.

A little bit concerned as we fly home on 27/04, but hopefully the Clexane will help with that.

Best wishes and hopes to you all for a May where our dreams finally come true

xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

Thanks very much for the congrats!

Kayls- the symptoms I had was cramping for around three days after et.then all was quiet for around three days,then af type pains and cramping for the past six days on and off,so much so that I thought af would start at any time...also sore breasts...and a little dizziness,no sickness tho. I think some people have other or no symptoms tho,best of luck xx


----------



## BBhope

Betsy SW London, so pleased to hear about your result; congrats and wish you all the best throughout the remaining pregnancy. You must be really looking forward to the bump growing now. 

Thanks for explaining the symptoms; this will at least give us some indication as to what we can expect. I will obviously bear in mind that the symptoms are different for different people.


----------



## kayls

Betsy SW London - Thanks for that its a big help sending myself a bit crazy ,roll otd on the 4th.
Once again congratulations.


----------



## DAVIES184

Kayls we are testing on the same day.
How are you feeling?
x


----------



## kayls

DAVIES184
Pulling my hair out to be honest lol, had a bit of brown spotting yesterday but nothing since don't know what to think, Ive also had a few dizzy spells.
What about you? If I'm right you also had 2 2day embies.


----------



## SuziDee

congrats Betsy! And not just for your BFP but also for getting through this 2ww. It's eating me alive and I'm only on my 3rd day past ET...


----------



## DAVIES184

Hi kayls, yes i had 2 2 day embryos put bk.

Well the brown spotting sounds good,from what i can make out from the net!!

The 1st week i was fine & feeling positive, but as OTD is getting closer i dreading it & losing hope slowly. 
I have had some mild cramps,& sore boobs seems to be getting worse now, & today i have had some white discharge(sorry if to much detail  )which is making me think i am going to come on any minute.
Oh well i suppose what will be will be.
How about you are you tempted to do a sneaky test, i was going to tommorrow but think i will leave it now


----------



## kayls

HI DAVIES184

I hope the brown spotting is good but you never know do you, been on this wait so many times now, don't know what to think any more. I'm also having small cramps and sore boobs.

I think i will wait until 4th to otd promised my DP too.

Well i really pray for us both for us all  .


----------



## Michala

Congratulations Betsy!    I bet you sighed a huge phew! Now put your feet up, and watch that bump grow    

This whole 2WW is such a trial, only a few days left now...... Bit concerned as I only just realised today as I took my Progynova - it was last one! I've emailed the clinic (trust it to be a Bank Holiday weekend!) so just waiting for the reply.

Fingers crossed and best wishes to anyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## mimi29

Hi lovely ladies 

Good morning

I did my test today (otd) and it's a BFP !!!!!!!!!! 
I'm soooooooo happy 

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes 

Good luck to everyone else testing this month X


Mimi xxxxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Mimi, congratulations, well done girl. Is today your original otd?


----------



## elpis

Mimi and betsy Congratulations!!!!!! So pleased to see more good news!!

I am still having cramps- have done since 2 day transfer last wednesday. last night woke up briefly with stronger ones just like i normally would before AF which would ordinarily be due tomorrow. now thinking i might not even get as far as OTD which isnt until 11th may!! think i am going crazy.


----------



## Amy35

Elpis,

I felt the same today woke up bathed in sweat with cramps.  I know how you are feeling, my test is 13th. Remember PMA, it's hard to though isn't it when our bodies are feeling like this 

x


----------



## PositiveCi

Betsy and Mimi - congrats on your   - now relax and enjoy your days  

xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Betsy and Mimi Congratulations to you both... Wonderful news..     

Here's hoping May's the thread for lots of Babies xxxx


----------



## annieruth

Congratulations Betsy and Mimi!  The sun is shining and there's lots of hope for the rest of us - good luck everyone


----------



## CanarySharon

Morning

Congratulations to Betsy and Mimi on your   fantastic news   

I'm determined to wait til otd but its taking forever to get here, still got another 8 days to go!!  Good luck to everyone else testing today and next few days xxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

8 days till OTD for me too!  Unfortunately I think AF will show up way before then.  I am so so spotty and can definately feel her on the way.  I think my extra HCG shots are keeping her away.  I actually just want her to hurry up now so I can start again


----------



## Hbkmorris

hopefullyvsoon.. I feel the same, I've never been so spotty and a new 2 this morning!! I've my normal hormone head but no prper bleed yet aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh.. 

I just need the 4th to come and go and then forward planning as I know it's not worked for me.

xx


----------



## Spotter

Me too !!!  I'm due to test on 4th and have acquired 2 huge spots on my chin - said to DH this morning I feel like Bruce Forsyth !!    Have had cramps really the whole 2ww but last couple of days (especially yesterday) really felt like AF was going to come so sent myself   on knicker watch !!  DH is taking me out for the day today to stop me going   again !!!  

Kayls & Davies - my testing buddies -  we all get those BFP's on Wednesday !!!

Congrats to Betsy and Mimi   

Ekitten - my cycling buddy - am so devastated for you, hope you managed to have an OK time for DP's birthday yesterday !  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

I need to step away from the Ovulation sticks before I go even more   I have been using them to check when the HCG jab has left my system (should be 10 days but today is 3 days and its gone already). 10days past IUI and going insane.  My chin looks like world war 3 has broken out on it!  Its good to know I am not the only want losing the plot!  Not even sure why I am stressing as I know it hasn't worked


----------



## Spotter

hopefullyvsoon - come on PMA all the way !!!  Don't give up hope yet - you never know !!!  I felt really down yesterday but am trying to pick myself up again today (even with the huge spots on my chin!)    xxxx


----------



## CanarySharon

Ah girlies - sending you lots of     and    

Keep ya chins up, it ain't over yet xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

For everyone testing over the next few days, here's some      .  It ain't over till it's over.  I'm keeping myself busy so I can't think about everything.


Good luck everyone.


----------



## Gypsy Moon

I forgot to mention.  Have had a smile on my face since yesterday afternoon.  My DH announced, completely to my surprise, that if it doesn't work this time he would like to try for adoption rather than go down the DE route, as he doesn't want to be a biological parent if I can't be.  At the beginning of our journey he had so many concerns about adoption I had thought that option was a no go, but he said he has thought about it more and spoken to his close friends.


As for this transaction, I have such a spotty face and my AF feels as though it's looming too.   it stays away.


xxxx


----------



## ekitten1

Hi everyone,


I want to thank you all for your kind words yesterday and wish you all the very best  for a BFP. I hope that the 2ww is not being too unkind to you all.


Spotter - Come on my cycle buddy....I am       so much for you. 2 days to go....come on, you can do it and score for both of us. Good luck hunny and don't forget where I am if you need me xxxxx


Sorry for the lack of personals, I am still trying to come to terms with yesterdays BFN, but my thoughts are with you all xxxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

eKitten - I'm so sorry.  Sending you loads of   .  I hope you are able to get the support from family and friends that you need, but you know we are still here for you too.  Take care. xxx


----------



## Kamkatcha

Hello all

Congratulations for all  those who have had BFP's and hugs to all those who have had BFN. 
Can I ask some advice. I have been on HRT patches and progesterone gel for my 2 ww and I have 3 days to go. I had to remove the patch yesterday as the I had become uncontrollable tearful. The 2ww is stressful and I expected some what of an emotional roller coaster but nothing like I was experiencing. I've had 12 hours without the patch and I feel much calmer and more rational. Has anyone else experienced the same and do they have any advice. I don't want to put the last patch on as I have to go to work this week and I found myself being unable to cope.
BTW tested this morning and it was negative but I don't feel as if my period is due. Maybe its too early. 

Thanks.

Kamkatcha


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Kamkatcha, Sorry you are feeling so bad, unfortunately I don't know anything about the patches but I am sure someone will be able to assist you.  Keep up the     your BFN could still change to a BFP by the time you get to OTD.  Keeping everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## ker43

Hi .... feel like I've been snooping on this tread so time to introduce myself I think!
I had SET (DE) on 27th Apr at CUBE in Prague so OTD is 12th May.

So far on 2ww I've been doing surprisingly ok ...  am taking it fairly easy but nothing too special ..trying to find the right balance between mental and physical well being I suppose! (so apart from near-compulsive reading of ur posts without signing up to the thread I think I'm staying sane ...so far  )
Good luck to everyone at whatever stage of ur journey.


----------



## SuziDee

ekitten. I just noticed your OTD is not until tomorrow. Please tell me you haven't stop taking your meds. I am still gonna root for you until you do that test tomorrow! I am gonna keep praying that it did the typical false negative for testing too early. Hang in there, it's less than 24hours for you and you said it was not even brown, it was beige and mother nature never really does let you know or give you clues until she's ready.

I honestly don't mean to upset you with anything I have said. I want the best outcome for us all.

    

SuziDee


----------



## PositiveCi

Kamkatcha - I've no experience of HRT patches, I'm afraid but as gypsy moon says I am sure there is someone on here who can offer sound advice! big hugs to you for feeling so bad on these patches maybe you should call your clinic and see what they say!?!

Gypsy Moon - great news about your DH and adoption, opens up another door for you guys! My DP had always been adamant that he prefers adoption above everything rather than put my body through the mill and spend our hard earned savings.

Ekitten - I know I have just joined in on this thread but my heart still goes out to you, please still test tomorrow   xxx

Welcome Ker43 - we have the same OTD, I read everyone's posts for ages before I decided to join in the fun, these boards are a massive support which I learnt after my last BFN 

Ci xx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi everyone, i had icis done and was due to find out on 27th april but hcg levels were 26 so getting retested tomorrow. Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## honeybaby

Hi Ladies 

Congratulations to the BFP's its fab news for you guys Happy and healthy pregnancies xxxxxx and massive    for those with BFN's remember though its not over till the "lady of larger size sings"

Myself included I have also tested 4 days early (BFN) and if anyone wants a reason to step away from the pee sticks  I can tell you that i feel a dam sight worse for testing. 
Yes I have scratched the testing itch but now have all the emotions that come with it.........   
Unless you have an iron resolve you cant help it, but I know have an upset DH also all because I wanted to test  
(Last year with IFV I tested early and got positive )

I am now looking through my bank accounts looking at when we could start again as I think i have spoilt our chances now ...where has my PMA gone      

Love to you all 

Honeybaby


----------



## boomer206

Hi everyone,

big congrats to mimi and betsy.  Here's to happy and healthy 9 months for you to.

Huge hugs to those with BFNs.   

Lots of    &    for everyone in their 2WW.

I've had two embies transferred this morning, 1 x grade 3, 6-8 cell (does that just mean 7?? - never thought to ask), and a just under grade 3, 5 cell.  Please please please please!!
My OTD is the 18th May, it feels like a lifetime away.
Never made it to OTD on first cycle, hoping and praying this is the one.

Feeling so emotional, cried on the phone to the embryologist, during the transfer, and all the way home!!!  Blaming it on the hormones, honest - its not cos I'm a softy!! 

I've got the rest of the week off work now, plenty of time to drive myself nuts
on google!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## summerglory

Congrats to Betsy & Mimi on your BFPs that is wonderful news!   

Honeybaby & Ekitten sending you both hugs.    

AFM please can someone explain if my OTD (blood test) is 10th May, where do I go for a BHCG blood test and how long does it take to get the results back - will they give me the results straightaway?

 

xx


----------



## kirsty5

hi ladies

mind if i join you?? some of you i know from other thread so hello! 

congrats to all the bfp's and   to the bfn's. xxx

my otd is 11th and feels a looooong way away!!!!!! 

summer, sorry i'm not sure on that one but sure someone will be able to help. x


----------



## Amy35

Congratulations Betsy and Mimi , fantastic news. 

Hi Kirsty, my test date is on 13th, so I am feeling it too!


Boomer, it's an emotional time and all the drugs don't help! Hope it has all gone well today, sounds like it has, apart fro the tears! I cried yesterday cos I love my husband so much, what an  !!

Honeybaby, I think maybe you have tested too early, could you try again on your OTD?  

Good luck Jen.  

Ker - congratulations on your PUPO!! What have you been doing in your 2WW? I am on day 6 and going a bit nuts, it's easier now then it was!

Will try and do some more personals laer,

Take care 
Amy
x


----------



## jen80737369

good luck amy35....
Its such a long wait the 2 weeks. Trying to do things to take your mind off it but also rest at the same time. The last 5 days have been the longest ever....why did it have to be bank holiday weekend and my clinice is closed for blood tests!! x x


----------



## ker43

hi ...great to see a few folks with same OTD date as me (give or take a day in some cases but who's counting days on here  ).

I'm taking it fairly easy but not totally. My doc said that light exercise and light housework are fine ...I'm choosing to ignore her on the housework and avoid it as much as I can but I've been going for walks in the good weather which I enjoy doing so that is helping to keep me sane. 
I also have a few boxsets of old Desperate housewives and ER lined up and a few books to keep me distracted. 

My history is recurrent mc's so in some ways the wait for me feels like it will be till I get past 8 week but obviously can't even start to worry about that till I get a BFP. So a day at a time and from reading on here I'm pretty determined to not test early ...haven't bought a hpt so I won't be tempted.


----------



## Michala

Just an update.... I heard back from my clinic (ISIS in Cyprus) this morning re: Progynova had ran out, and was told actually today was the test day. Was advised to do it and get back with the results asap.

Well....it was a BFN       

I feel so numb right now, but so emotional too. I just feel so deflated and so hurt inside. My poor DH has tried to be so supportive today, maybe suggesting I retest again later (but I really don't think it will change the result, I've researched and Clear Blue Digital is highly recommended as  99% accurate) and I love him so much for that, but then the tsunami tears come and off I go again    And then I have to remember he's hurting too but trying to protect me from his pain. He's so lovely and I feel so bad this is all my fault. He keeps saying it's not, but that doesn't stop the crappy feelings     

It's so hard to be positive and optimistic for trying again, I guess that will come in a few days   

I genuinely congrat those with BFP, it's hope to the unfortunate ones that one day it could be our day too

xxx


----------



## salblade

Hi ladies   

Huge    to Betsy and Mimi on your   s what wonderful news.

Hi Michala I'm so sorry about your BFN   . I'm sure you'll start to feel a little better in a couple of days and then can begin to plan for next time. Wishing you lots of luck.

Hi summerglory I'm sorry I can't help as my clinic do my blood test.

Hi Davies hope you're doing well on your last few days of being PUPO   .

Hi SuziDee when you go to tickerfactory pick the option that says event, put your test day in and then below you have to write what you want your ticker to say. Then just follow the instructions and it should work   .

Hi wenkev my clinic don't give you the option, you could POAS at home but would still have to go in for their test and blood test, so I don't bother. You're lucky not to have cyclogest even on natural FET I had to have them. Hope your ds is better today   .

Hi elpis I think it's only natural to go   . I think a lot of ladies who have BFPs have a/f cramps.

Hi CanarySharon hope you manage to hold out till OTD   .

Hi hopefullyvsoon I had to    at you with the ov sticks. I used one to check my trigger and another today to see if it had gone, which it has. I'm glad I'm not the only one who uses them wrongly.

Hi hbkmorris I deal with things by forward planning, I find it helps. My next move is already planned and I've only been PUPO since friday   .

Hi Spotter hope a/f stays away   .

Hi Gypsy Moon that is great news about your dh changing his mind about adoption   . I really hope you won't need to go down that route though      .


Hi ekitten I'm really    things change for you tomorrow.

Hi Kamkatcha sorry I can't help, I just hope you continue to feel better. If you tested early then it still has time to change      .

Hi ker43 you have the same test day as me   . Lets hope it's lucky for both of us      .

Hi jen lots of luck for your retest, hope your levels have shot up      .

Hi honeybaby step away from the pee sticks   , it still has plenty of time to change      .

Hi boomer I hope your little ones snuggle in tight      .

Hi Kirsty5 nice to see you over here   .

Hi Amy35 hope you manage not to go    over the next few days   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well my constipation has eased   , so I'm in a better mood today. I've started doing a little more around the house, but have decided to have a rest this afternoon   .
salx


----------



## kirsty5

Michela, so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself and take time to get over this. X

Sal, I've gone the other way round and done housework this morning and film and settee this afternoon! How lazy. X

Don't have any pma today ladies, hope it comes back tomorrow!! So scared of it not working this time. Its too early on the 2ww to feel like this so hoping I can shake it off! Xxx


----------



## Annakin

blimey - this is a pretty busy thread.  i posted before in another one and there it would be days between replies!

Amy35 - think we have the same OTD - 13th May... i am hoping that it is a good sign that it is a Friday!

sending huge hugs to those who need them.

xxxxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi ladies, OK so I ended up going for BETA today (for blood test) as I just didn't want to wait no more, tested today which is 1 day early at 9dp 5d blast FET. I'm glad to inform you I got  at 372 HCG. Dr said it's a very strong number, feels strongly preg is twins, I believe so too. I'm going back in a week for 1st scan.

Thank you ladies, I couldn't have done especially the 2ww without you ladies...  

I     for all you ladies waiting to test.

Love and   to everyone who got Negative.


----------



## jen80737369

Congratualtions Kinsky...wish you all the luck in the world and i bet you cant wait for your first scan. x x


----------



## Amy35

Congratulations Kinsky, that is fabulous news!!

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Congratulations to all the wonderful BFP..    Just wonderful news

Michela.. So so sorry muffin.. I truly feel for you as I started spotting yesterday (brown) and today has become a bit more so looks like it's game over for me to what also adds to my reassurance is my head feels like it's going to blow off and it's turning more migraine like which I get just before af. My clinic still wants me to test on Thursday but it seems af wants to show her head well and truly before hand.. So I'm sure I'll be with you on the BFN   

To everyone else who's testing soon Good Luck xx


----------



## ekitten1

Michala and HBK - I want to give you both a big hug   . Michala, I am also trying to come to terms with a BFN, I know how much you are hurting and my heart goes out to you. I hope soon you feel stronger and able to look to the future, look after yourself and try to take some time to rest and get over this. Hbk, I really am      that you do get a BFP on thursday. I am thinking of you and sending lots of     .


Congratulations Kinsky, you must be over the moon. Now to wait to see if it is twins


----------



## Fringo

Huge congrats to the BFPs! Wonderful news.

HBK - I'm the same as you - brown spotting and can feel my AF is coming imminently. Must have been to the loo 100 times today. I know it'll arrive before my blood test on Monday. Completely gutting but trying to prepare myself.

Fingers crossed we're both wrong! But in my heart of hearts I know I'm right.

Big hugs to michela and kitten. So sorry.

Good luck to all my fellow waiters....

xxxxx


----------



## DAVIES184

Hello ladies,

Well i cracked this morning & done an early test & couldn't believe my eyes when i seen a BFP!! Cant quiet believe it, Rang hos but they said i have to test Wed & ring back as it wasn't our OTD & still slightly early.
Just hope i still get that BFP again on Wed & everything will be fine! 

 to the other ladies who have had BFP today!!

Sorry,Feel bad posting my post as i know so many of you have been going through a hard time with the 2ww but i really feel for all you girls it is heart breaking when you get a bfn, After 7 years of ttc it finally look as we may have achieved our dream!!!


----------



## Amy35

Fringo, hugs to you so sorry xxx

I feel really tearful and emotional desperately hoping it is not evil AF ...
xx


----------



## summerglory

Michala - so sorry to hear your news.    

HBKMorris, will keep my fx that Thursday brings good news for you. 

Kinsky - congrats on the BFP!    

xx


----------



## kayls

Hi Davies184 (testing buddie!)
                            congrats so much its such amazing news so so happy for you   you have given me hope as my embies are also day2 and same grades. Going to stick to otd as to nervous.


Also a big congrats to all you with bfp and a big    for who had bfn.


----------



## wenkev

Hiya
Congrats to you BFPs!!
Don't think I will be joining your club I am afraid.  Still early but tested again today (OTD is Thurs) and it was a negative on FR.  No bleeding yet, which is the only plus sign right now!  AF is due on Wed, although my surge was 14 days ago today so cycle was likely to be short this month??  No drugs to delay AF, so am expecting it tomorrow.
SO badly want this to work!  Am feeling very sorry for myself- why is this not working out for me?  Its been 3 cycles and every time the clinic says that I stand as good a chance as anyone else!
Oh yes, Holly17- your story is also giving me a sliver of hope that as long as there is no blood there is a chance!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to Boomer, Michala, kirsty5, ker43, 

Michala so sorry to read of your BFN today     will you test tomorrow with first morning wee maybe the urine wasnt concentrated enough 

Kinsky  on your result wonderful news

Davies184 a tentative Congrats to you too

Ekitten i am so hoping that despite the bleeding you have had that there is a suprise BFP tomorrow     

Shenagh1  for testing tomorrow too

Mimi29  on your BFP also well done

sending a helping of    and ample supply of 

Em


----------



## jen80737369

Congratulations to everyone with Positive results and my thoughts go to those with negatives.
I find out today.....very nervous. Bloods taken at 9am and find out after 4pm...so a long day xx


----------



## ekitten1

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your support. My 2ww is finally over with a definite BFN. I hope you all get your dreams come true. Hugs to you all.

Em (Holly) - thanks for believing for me on both threads, you can finally update HoF. Xxx

I'm devastated but determined that this is not the end.

Sticky vibes and baby dust to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Amy35

Morning,

EKitten - big big     to you xxx


----------



## annieruth

eKitten our hearts go out to you  you're being so brave and strong. Good luck with your next steps

Jen - Good luck with the extra long wait today, hope you get the result you're praying for

AFM, just keeping up with everyone else.  Am so early on in the 2ww I'm trying not to over-analyse all the tweaks & cramps and just keep up with the PMA.  Hearing all the BFPs is giving me hope, thanks & congrats to all those BFPs.


----------



## kd_sg

Hi

This is our first round of IVF. We had ET on April 23rd and are due to test on May 9th. Positive thinking all round x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Good Morning Ladies

Hope your all ok and once again for all those BFP Congratulations to you all.. I'm really happy for you.    

To Fringo, Wenkev & ekitten1.. My heart goes out to you.. I'm SO so sorry I feel you pain as I am in missery as I have had a hormone headache all weekend, brown spotting since Sunday not alot though (sorry TMI) and a few twinges in my tummy so I know it's all over.. I did test with a pee stick yesterday and again BFN so thursday's not going to be any different!

Good Luck with your blood test Jen..

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.. First day back at work and my minds all over the place xx


----------



## sarahlouxxx

HI holly!!

Can i be added to the list, i had et yesterday and my test date is 15th May!! xx


----------



## ekitten1

hbk - I am thinking of you hunny and hoping that Thursday brings you some good news. I know how hard this is though. I guess i should now leave this thread but I will keep checking back on you and         for you. Be strong


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Ekitten1  - So sorry. Sending you load of virtual   .
hbkmorris and Wenkev - Please don't give up.  It's not over until you reach OTD.  Reading your posts, I think that your symptoms could also be positive ones.  I was told my clinic that they only way I will know that it's a - or a + is to do the test on OTD.  Don't forget you have tested early, and there are others on these threads that thought it was all over following BFN's, only to see the results turn around and get BFP's on their OTD's.  Sending you lots of     .
Jen and Shenagh1 - Good luck for today.  Hope to see a BFP posts from you both later.
Michala - Hoping your result changes to BFP today.
Kinsky, Mimi29 and Davies184 - Congratulations on your BFP's.


Hello to all the newbies, and I hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Gypsy Moon.. Thank you for your thoughts of encouragement.. I truly hope thursday does show a different result but I really think my AF will arrive before hand!! I'm too scared to test again as the news just destroys me just like others who've had a BFN.. I feel for you all and I know that one day things will come good I just can't see when   

  to you all 

xx


----------



## Fringo

game over for me....my period started today. totally devastated. Can't go into work.

Will test on Monday but definitely know the result.

Fingers crossed that I'll be able to try again with my own eggs.

xxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

hbkmorris - Step away from those tests   .  Enjoy the last few days of being PUPO.  Whatever our final test results, we will get there in the end.  It will make us stronger, and we will appreciate it more when it does happen.  Sending you a   .  We are all here for each other, we can pull each other through.   you get the result you deserve. 


Fringo - So glad you are testing again on Monday.  There have been others who had a bleed who went onto get BFP's on OTD.  Sending you a   .


----------



## Yennie

don't know what to do now. Did hpt this morning 13dpt & got negative.so devastated but i am to run the blood test tomorrow.  seriously for a miracle .congrats Kinsky


----------



## summerglory

Ekitten so sorry    

To the others who have tested early and got BFNs I'm still keeping my fx that you will get BFPs.  

Love to everyone.

  
xx


----------



## Kinsky

Ekitten1 - I'm sorry to see you leave this thread, I wish you were positive and moving on to pregnant threads. I wish you the very best in your fertility journey. Chin up girl. Lots of     to you.

Fringo and hbkmorris - fingers crossed for you and hope you get your BFP. Be strong. I am  for you.

Yennie - yes I believe in miracles, I can testify to that so do not loose hope. I am   for you.

Thank you very much indeed ladies, for all the messages and post.

Stick vibes and baby dust to y'all.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Yennie, I'm sorry about your news but as everyone keeps telling me all could change and you must wait for your OTD results.. Easier said than done I know as I'm already hanging!!    All we have to remember is that just sometimes it's not our time and no matter how hard we wished and prayed it just wasn't meant to be... Well that's what I keep trying to tell myself!!! 

Emotionally I don't know how I'll ever start a new cycle and get through another 2ww.. But if I can I will that's for sure as I will not give up on my dream    xx


----------



## Kinsky

*Continued use of Estrofem Tablets after BPF​*
Hi Ladies,

does anyone have previous experience of the 'use of estrofem after BPF? Estrofem is hormone tablets. Estrofem tabs are given daily which prepares the lining of the womb to receive the embryos.

The IVF coordinator at my clinic has advised that I start to gradually come of Estrofem tablets. She said to reduce my tablets from 3 per day down to 2per day for 1 week after which I will go down to 1per day and eventually come off it. 
She mentioned something that worried me during the conversation, she stopping the use of Estrofem may result to bleeding hence they are taking me off it gradually. I questioned her as to why I am stopping it since I have heard women being on it till 12weeks of pregnancy; she told me we no longer need to thicken the lining of my uterus. I can't help but think if this is indeed correct?

Like every woman that has waited long to achieve BFP, I can't help but wonder if it is right to do this, if other women have been known to do the same. 
I have tried looking on the internet and all info I found indicates the continued use of Estrofem tablets till 12weeks of pregnancy. I'm meant to go down to 2tabs per day starting today but I need to be convinced this is appropriate.

Lovely Ladies, please share your experiences with me.


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi ladies,

Lots of activity today, loving this board....wierd how we are all connected via what we are all going through.

HBK - Hugs to you sweet, please please still test, same thing happened to me last year and even though I knew it was over, I still tested, was totally devasted that it was a BFN as I suspected but it gave me closure.  It took me a year to feel ready to do another cycle but I got there and so will you, just takes time....

EKitten - Big big hugs to you! So sorry for your BFN xxxxx

Fringo - Please still test on your OTD

Kinsky - Congrats on your BFP! Ive not had any experiance of Estrofem! Is it similar to Cyclogest?

Davies - Congrats to your BFP!

Anyone else I forgot...hello to you too!

AFM - I had a call from my clinic yesterday, and I got one blast for the freezer which is great news, myself and DP are happy about that! 

I am now 2 days past a 5 day transfer (or 7 days past EC), I have had symptoms of OHSS since my EC as they managed to take 22 eggs from me so I have been at high risk for the last 7 days. I have had massive bloating and abdominal discomfort up until embryo transfer but it got a little better.  However this morning I woke up quite hot, feeling very nauseous to the point of me actually retching (TMI sorry), a bit dizzy, I am about the same amount bloated and have quite sharp abdominal discomfort...I have put a call out to my Clinic as think it's the OHSS and will need to be monitored....should've stayed at home today but came to work...what a dumbar$e!!!!

xxx


----------



## annieruth

PositiveCi, you need to take care of yourself! Drink lots and lets hope the clinic don't insist on a trip to hospital for you - congrats on your 22 eggs - last cycle I had 22 collected and 14 fertilized (only had 1 5day blast transferred, and 1 frozen out of the rest) & I remember the discomfort hope you're feeling loads better soon Ax


----------



## salblade

Hi Ladies   

Hi kinsky huge    on your     .

Hi Kirsty hope your pma is back today      .

Hi Davies early    on your   .

Hi wenkev hope your test changes on thursday      .

Hi jen    for your test results today.

Hi ekitten I'm so sorry    . I'm hoping it's your turn next time.

Hi kd_sg hope your little embie is snuggled in tight      .

Hi hbkmorris I'm still    for a miracle for you on thursday. Sending you a big   .

Hi fringo I'm so sorry    .

Hi Yennie I'm so sorry   , really hope the blood test is different for you tomorrow      .

Hi PositiveCi congrats on your little frostie   . I really hope the OHSS stays away   .

Hi everyone else   .

I'm still feeling ok, getting a few twinges every now and again. We booked a holiday yesterday so that we have something nice to look forward to whatever the result   .
salx


----------



## catkate10

Hello ladies my et was saturday  and I test on Friday 13th!!      
xx


----------



## Lawtona

Hi everyone, 

Good luck to those that need it and big   to everyone also.

AFM - im on such a downer at the minute, got my BFP but it doesn't look like my little pea(s) is going to stay started spotting brown/red last Thursday, the nurse said it was an implantation bleed.  

Today a day after OTD red/brown watery discharge with little clots in it, its just so damn confusing.  It really hurts to get this far and then have it snatched away from you.

Got another blood test tomorrow to see if they have doubled, not holding my breath number 6 mc on its way.

A
x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

To anyone tempted to test early don't do it!!!  I thought I had the genius idea of taking an early HPT to see if it was negative so I would know the HCG was out of my system.  Of course bad idea as now there is the faintest of lines which means it is purely the post IUI HCG shot showing up and now I will be constantly testing to see if the line gets lighter or darker     Still spotty and feel AF is on her way.  Why oh why do we (I!) do these silly things!


----------



## jen80737369

Thanks for all the wishes, had my bloods taken this morning so will know in just over 3 hours.
Trying to stay positive but not sure of the outcome. Hcg levels were 26 last week but i have also bled for 3 days (not heavy) and also had some brown spotting ( which i was told not to worry about).
Nurse this morning said maybe one had implanted which would explain my hcg level and maybe that its came away so thats why i bled. She did say that she would of expected me to bleed longer and heavier....so not sure what to think.
Thinking of everybody who is going to test soon and hope they get the results they want x x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Lawtona.. I hope it's good news tomorrow and that bump will always remain in your tummy.. well for 9 months!! 

hopefullyvsoon.. A faint line is better than no line chicken.. Blimey I've just realised how early that testing is.. tut tut your as bad as me for the old testin early.. It does send you crackers and no matter what anyone says teh glum feeling stays with you.

I'm a tad barmey as the sign of AF are here but just a bit of brown sludge which I'm sure means full bleed onroute.. God I wish there wasn't anything! Arrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I'm so pleased so many ladies have got a BFP already.. Just wish I could of ben one of them     

Take Care xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

hbkmorris- hang in there, it seems from other ladies posts that brown sludge is a good thing!

Hmm yes it was v early for me to test although its just about 12 days since IUI so it seems like forever ago.  I only took the hcg shot last friday though so its defo that which is showing up as a line!


----------



## jen80737369

hi hbjmorris,
I had the brown spotting /discharge and rang the doctor when i did and she wasnt concerned at all. So i would try not to worry although its easier said that done x x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi girles just to update you it's bright red blood now, just called hospital they have told me to carry on and test but it defo looks like game over for us   

Feel so washed out now it's untrue xx


----------



## Hazy72

Hello ladies and Amy xx , sorry been off for a while. Going mad with this two week wait, plus been keeping myself busy busy busy. Have not stopped all weekend. Not feeling great, mad hot flushes and sweats on and off, the most biggest spot has appeared on my chin (which is normally an indication of AF), (.)(.) have gone down a bit and not swollen and sore now, still experiencing AF like cramps on and off so thinking that AF is on her way very soon. Am 11dpt 2dt and I did a HPT yesterday morning, swore I could see two lines and so took the HPT apart and here was the most very very faintest line on the test, if you blinked you would have missed it, did one again this morning and it was the same, you can hardly see the second line. Asked DH to look and he pointed it out immediately. I am so depressed as this was exactly the same thing that happened to me last year, I had faint positives for 6 days, got a blood test done and it was very low, so low they said I had a chemical pregnancy and I know this is it happening again as the tests should be getting darker if I was pregnant. I shouldn't be getting these weird AF type of cramps, isnt that an indication that things are going wrong and my body is trying to purge whatever is in there? So down in the dumps it is not true. My official test date is 8th May


----------



## summerglory

HBK Morris - sending you lots of  , we are all here for you.

Hazy72 - keeping my fx for you, you still have 5 days til OTD  

xx


----------



## ekitten1

HBK -           I am still     for you xx


----------



## Beef

Hi everyone

Lots of    to those who have had their dreams dashed again. To those of you who have tested early, PLEASE don't give up yet.    To the rest of us still bloody waiting...    

My test day is Friday, and I can't really think about much else. I went back to work today (just for half a day) and it did help to be busy, so hopefully the next 2 days will go quickly. I just want to get to the other side of it and know where I stand. My cycle was a frozen one and the nurse said I won't have any bleeding until after I stop all the drugs so I really have no clue what's happening with my body. I've had no spotting - don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Initially I had some pains "down there" but haven't recently - again good or bad?? Generally I've been feeling unwell recently. I had a diarrhea bug on Friday with bad gripey pains in my tummy. Then since then I've had (TMI alert...!!) lots of wind and been for a number 2 quite a lot! On Saturday afternoon I had a bad headache and then have had a very dry throat, cough and cold since then (and 3 crappy nights sleep!). Aside from that I feel weird: quite spaced out, fairly tender boobs, occasionally queasy, a little bit irritable, tired, hot flushes and hungry. But all of that is probably all the drugs (and poor nights sleep), so who knows. I refuse to test early!

I try to plan "my next step" as someone else put on here, as I just find it helps my sanity. In the short term, if I get a BFN on Friday, a night out with WINE will happen on Saturday night!! Then I'll start exercising again and lose some of the pounds I've put on with the IVF drugs and comfort eating. Then a holiday to America in August (already booked), and a change of job in September (within my current job so already sorted). So I've got things to plan for and get on with, and life will be good. It's just I still won't have the answer to the ridiculous question that other people get so easily (ie: when will I be a mum?)

Anyway, I seem to have rambled!! Sorry. But it really helps knowing we all totally understand each other's feelings.

Lots of love and luck to you all, Beef xxx


----------



## Hazy72

Heh Beef    
I know exactly how you feel. I have been exactly the same as you. I think the progesterone does weird stuff to all of us and makes us go loopy. I am trying to plan a lot more stuff as well including the first stage of adoption on 27th July, it is an information evening and from there we will decide. We still have another funded cycle at Bourn and from there, we have made a pact to go somewhere private (not Bourn) and do one more for the road. At this point, it will be time to draw the line I think. Adoption takes 2 years so rather than wait, we thought we would push on with it all, we can pull out at anytime prior to the matching process which is about 18 months away so we know that can try a two more in the process. It is so ruddy hard this time though the two weeks have gone pretty quickly. I know this time next week I will be mourning again and in the darkest place again, I am dreading it and will have a blowout with a bottle of wine or three. Will loose some weight as well I think. Anyway     to you. xxxxx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi ladies,
I just want to give some hope to people that are waiting there tests . I got a postive with my blood results today. HCG has gone up nicely, ill not believe it though till my scan in 2 weeks time.
Im ina state of schock, after bleeding for 3 days, i really thought that it was over but i was wrong so please dont give up hope.
Thinking of everyone and thank you for the support.
x x x


----------



## Kamkatcha

some good news on here and some not so good news for others.

Its all over for me. Due to test Thursday but my AF started today. I sort of knew anyway.  Wasn't a suprise. This was my 1st round of IVF and I think I have one more left in me before we start the adoption route. 

Good luck for all the testers this month. Fingers crossed. 

Kamkatcha


----------



## elpis

hello everyone- havent posted for a while as have been quietly going crackers analysing every symptom and then went back to work today for the first time since before EC.
congratulations to everyone who has had a positive result and big hugs to those who its not worked for this time round.

if it wasnt for the cyclogest my AF would be due today but OTD isnt until wednesday 11th may- not sure if thats the usual schedule that people follow? 

cant believe it will only be a week tomorrow since ET- it feels like an eternity!! have had cramps, night-sweats, sore (.)(.) over the last few days but that is all calming a bit now except the (.)(.)s!


----------



## summerglory

congrats Jen on your BFP!!  

So sorry Kamkatcha  

Elpis - my OTD is 10th May, day before yours, can't believe it's only a week away.  Definitely agree that going back to work is keeping me busy & my mind occupied although I have had the most relaxing time off at home.

Sending good vibes & to all.

  

xx


----------



## sheennz

I am 7 days past a single, 4 cell embryo transfer. It is our 3rd round of IVF but 1st with ICSI (and on the antagonist short protocol) and we also did acupuncture. This is also the 1st time I have had an embryo transfer, as the poor wee things just seemed to stop dividing. Now in the nerve wracking 2WW and test on the 9th May. Good Luck everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Beef, your symptoms seems positive..... I had same symptoms 3-4days to my otd. I'll never forget the dry throat. So, stay positive, i think u r most likely preg.


----------



## greedy

Hi Ladies 

AF started four days before test date 01/05/11 and on BH birthday, HCG negative  . We had an awful weekend, every emotion imaginable plus and painful  AF. I  went back to work today, initially very anxious but didn't have a chance to ruminate as I hit the ground running due to the amount of time off recently. I'm feeling a little calmer tonight. I have started exercising again to shift those IVF pounds and also arranging some quality time   with the BH and my girlfriends. WE are not giving up and if we are unable to have  another funded cycle we will go private. 

Hoping and praying I see some BFP 's here because you all deserve it  

Please could someone tell me how to start a history ( pink writing at bottom of posts )

Love to you all xx


----------



## Beef

Hi Kinsky
Thanks for the positive vibe - I was very excited to read it!! BUT I'm keeping my feet on the ground. I can think of a million other reasons for my symptoms! I have coeliac disease (may explain the number 2 issue if I've eaten something I shouldn't!!) and I often get sore throats/coughs that are dry and annoying as I breathe through my mouth a lot!!

Thanks anyway but I'm keeping calm!!   

Greedy - you need to go to your Profile to add a history thing on the bottom.

Beef xxx


----------



## kd_sg

Hi All

I am on day 11 in my 2ww and for the first 3 days had really bad cramps but have now noticed that my (.),(.) are very very lumpy as well as sore. Has anyone else experienced this or is experiencing this now?


----------



## kayls

Well been and out and bought my test today ready for the morning, so nervous seems like for ever for otd to come and now its nearly here i don't want it to be .

I really pray  its a bfp.

Also a big good luck for tomorrow to my testing buddies yennie and spotter .

Hope all you ladies are keeping sane.


----------



## Hazy72

good luck ladies who are all testing tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## BBhope

Hi Jen80, so pleased about your result. I think I spoke to you on another thread. I'm glad it's worked out for you. Wish you all the best for the scan in two weeks time.

Lots of hugs to the BFNs - Life is such a challenge but can be rewarding at the end so please do not give up hope.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow. Although my test date is  5th I may just join you guys and do mine tomorrow - best to prepapre for bad news in advance.


----------



## wishlist

Wow, this thread is so busy, haven't been on since Friday and now can't catch up!
Congrats to all whove had BFP's and so many  to those who've gotten bad news -please don't give up.
AFM, many thks for the best wishes, had hcg levels tested again today ( I think I'm obsessive - have done 2 blood tests and 2 HPT's! - need to stop now!). Hcg levels are very high so it could be multiples even though I had just 1 transferred, will know next week at 6 wk scan. Still in shock really that it worked. Only sypmtoms I had were sore (.)(.) and slight 'pulse' in stomach. Good l uck to everyone testing over the next few days


----------



## Spotter

Morning Ladies - tested this morning and it's a BFP from me !!!!

Feeling a bit shell shocked to be honest so think I'll try and get a bit more sleep and catch up again later xxxx


----------



## elpis

congratulations!!!!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Spotter Huge congrats    Brilliant news xx


----------



## kayls

Hi ladies i just done my test and its a bfp  i am so happy never thought it would happen. 
Congratulations spotter 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## Spotter

Kayls - woo hoo congrats to you too Hun xxxxx


----------



## kirsty5

Kayls, congratulations!!!!! X


----------



## Amy35

Woohoo Congratulations Kayls, Wishlist and Spotter, that is fab whoop whoop!!

What a morning, really am so happy for you all! 

BBhope - wonder if you have held out

Beef interested to read about you being coeliac, me too. This whole process has played havoc with my insides, I have spent a lot of time attached to the toilet (sorry everyone) and my stomach is mega bloated. Have you had any other symptoms. I too have been really snotty and sore throat but wasn't sure if this was connected with our conditon! What do you think? I really really hope you get a BFP hon!

HOw you doing today Hazy? Been thinking about you lots and sending you lots of    xx

Greedy - sorry to hear your news, looks like you have coped really well, impressed by your strength 

Jen - woohoo! That's fab, congratulations! Bet you can't wait for the scan! 

HBKMorris - so sorry, big  to you 

Sorry if i missed people, hope you are all ok 
xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Massive congrats to all the BFP's this morning so far...yay!!!

xxx


----------



## jen80737369

i feel awful posting my news when so many people havent got the news they longed for but want to give some hope to others that you still have a chance.
Congratulations to all those with the good news and as always thinking of so many that havent or are still waiting.
It really is an awful time, but without a definate no you still have a chance x x x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi guys well it's a defo BFN for me.. My bleed is heavier now and I've done more HPT than asda have on the shelf and ALL have come back negative      

jen80737369.. Don't be silly muffin.. All the BFP are wonderful news and need to be shared to bring all the BFN some hope! It's hard but you know one day I will put a BFP sign up and when I do FF will have melt down    so you all carry on posting your fantastic news I just wish all of us was as lucky   

Well I feel it's time I leave this thread for now and look to the future.. If anyone knows how to rob a bank please let me know as after paying for the past two cycles I'm not sure where we're going to find monies for the 3rd!! 

Take Care all.. And lots of hugs to everyone and lots of    to those waiting to test xx


----------



## annieruth

Fantastic news for all the BFPs today   

So sorry for everyone coping with a bfn  

Not sure whether I should go back to work this week or not (am losing track of the days sitting at home). I'm not having any noticable symptoms yet, just a couple of tiny cramps now & then & a few sneezes!  Even with all the resting & putting my feet up, I still fell asleep infront of the telly @ 8:30 last night.  Maybe I'lll wait til next week to go back...


----------



## Amy35

Hi Annie,

You test the day after me!! 

I am at home too, starting to go a bit stir crazy but like you I have been having a nap in the afternoon and then falling asleep really early! Do you think you will go back to work next week?

Take care
Amy


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Firstly, wow so many BFP's this morning.  Congratulations to Jen, Spotter and Kayls.


Greedy - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you   .  We are all here for you.


Kamkatcha and hbkmorris - sorry to hear you are bleeding.  I would still test tomorrow though, you never know it might change.  And at least you will have closure.  Again, we are all here for you.   you both get surprises tomorrow morning.


PositiveCi - Congratulations on your frostie.  Hope you are settling into the 2WW.


Salblade - I always found it nice to book a holiday after each cycle.  It gave me something to focus on and the break away will do you good whatever the result.  Sending you loads of    and hoping you get your BFP this time.


Sheennz and catkate - welcome to the thread and the madness of the 2WW   .


Lawtona - I hope your little one is sticking around.  Good luck for your blood test today.


Hazy72 and Beef -     


kd_sg - I was told that the pessaries caused many side effects which are similar to pregnancy and AF.  Was told that the only way to know for sure was to test on OTD.


BBHope -   Stay away from the test until tomorrow.


AFM - Think I am now officially   .  This final 2WW is driving me completely loopy.  Have really strong AF pains and keep running to check.  Absolutely dreading testing tomorrow.  Want to stay PUPO forever. 


I hope everyone has a good day.


Gypsy xxx


----------



## annieruth

Hi Amy - I hope Fri 13th is really lucky for you! I'll have to go back to work next week as we're really short-staffed, with people leaving & having operations etc.  I think i'd rather be off this week, while lots of lovely implantation is going on, and working next week, to prevent me going crazy with the knicker-checking!!
Thank goodness for FF keeping us sane! (Although I nearly had a melt-down this morning when we lost internet connection!  Fortunately I was able to re-boot the modem & it's back - will be telling DH how impressed I am with myself when he gets home!)


----------



## kirsty5

gypsy, good luck tomorrow!  

annie and amy, i'm on the wednesday a couple of days before you two. am so nervous! i got signed off this time round and although i'm loving not stressing about work i am going a little crazy! can't win either way i suposse. annie, i had 2 day 3 8 cells put back too. my last one was a day two transfer of 2 4 cells so feel a bit more positive. hope its good news for us all ladies!!!!   

xxx


----------



## Amy35

Good luck for tomorrow Gypsy x

Kirsty, I have been signed off too...and have not been doing much, mostly watching DVD's etc. All my pains have stopped today, so i guess the aftermath of the ET has worn off. What have you been doing on your time off? Do you have many plans?

Well done Annie on the IT fixing! You might have found a new sideline!

Rubbish daytime tv just made me cry, it was a  cat that was abandoned in a bus station , blinkin hormones!!


----------



## annieruth

Gypsy, will be thinking of you tomorrow - just realised you were at Oxford too - maybe we'll meet at our 6 wk scans!  

Amy, step away from the abandoned cats - we have 2 (currently sunbathing!) & if this doesn't work DH would happily settle for opening a cat sanctuary in our back garden!

Kirsty, it was a bit spur-of-the-moment deciding to have 2 put back - I was just thinking my 1 perfect blast didn't work, so I wanted a better chance, and thought 2 'younger' embies might at least stand as good a chance as my single blast    DH is worried about multiples now!


----------



## kirsty5

annie, one of the girls on my local thread had 2 put back had had just found out its twins! to be honest we'd be over the moon! but would obviously be just has happy with one.  

amy, i've been doing nothing which is giving me a bit of cabin fever. so off to b and q this morning! rock and roll. we're going to oxford for a couple of days sun/mon so that the last few days before otd don't drag as much. i see from your signiture that you're classed as a "poor responder" too - i hate that description!!!!! but 6 eggs is great but i can understand why you were disapointed with the fertilisation rate. but the one you have inside you must be a strong one to have got that far for you!!! what is your amh level? i read on here that someone had an amh of 11.5 and was told by their clinic that it was low - was that you? my amh is 10 but i've been told by my clinic that between 5 and 15 is classed as normal but now i wonder! there must be a reason why i don't respond so well. anyway i'm rambling and we need PMA now!!!!!!


----------



## Hazy72

It is all over for me ladies. Started bleeding this morning and cramps have started. Cannot believe that I did not even make 8th May for testing. Something went wrong, I did a few HPT's and there was a faint line, however when I did it this morning, nothing, not even a little line and I knew deep down that something was going wrong. I had massive painful cramps last night so much so it took my breath away. DH is devastated to say the least, his whole world has crashed down and I am really worried about him. Me, well, I am at work, life goes on and all that. I have called Bourn Hall and they have told me it is the end of the road this time round. I had a little hope but not a lot, I am too old at nearly 40 and we may have to accept that they might not entertain a 3rd round for us in which case we are going to go privately. 
Good luck to you all and I hope for some of you who have still to test that you get BFP 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## summerglory

Woo hoo congrats to Spotter & Kayls on your BFPs!!!  So happy for you both.   

Kirsty5 - its me who has AMH of 11.5 and was told this was low fertility, my Dr has been fab though and put me on the short protocol and gave me fostimon at 450iu for most of the time I was stimming and it worked as we got 15 eggs, 8 of which fertilised.  This is my first IVF cycle and hopefully my last as I'm praying it will work.  We had 2 5 day blastocysts transferred back in so my OTD is next Tues 10th May with a hcg & progesterone test that I'll need to pay for - we've paid privately for this IVF so what's another few £££ to shell out...?

Hugs to everyone!

 
xx


----------



## summerglory

Hazy72, sorry to hear your news, I think you're being incredibly strong.  If you are going to go privately, you might want to read Dr Beer's book "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" this was recommended to me and it's really quite an eye opener.  

Sending you lots of


----------



## mimi29

Hi lovely ladies 

Been couple days since I've posted but have been reading and keeping upto date with everything I hope !

Congratulations to Besty,wishlist,kinsky,davies184,spotter,kayls and Jen I am soooooo happy for ya all.

Sending all my love to everyone who got a Bfn xxxxxxx

How is everyone doing on there 2ww  

Just thought would tell you my story, what I did and have done and the things I think helped(well I believe they did) I loved reading stories from others and durning my 2ww I read every syptom


----------



## annieruth

Just a quick update to let you know the clinic rang today & none of our other embies made it to freezing Am sad because we only had 1 from last cycle, so will have to do another fresh cycle next time, rather than a shortened FET.  Need these two to snuggle in so we don't need to think about the next attempt! Ax


----------



## Hbkmorris

annieruth.. You have two beautiful 8 cell embies on board so don't worry about your next go PMS this one is the one and it will work for you...    

xx


----------



## Amy35

Hi Mimi,

Good to hear from you, that sounds fab! Are you posting it on here?

Annie - try not too worry, your little two you have on board are all you need! 
xx


----------



## salblade

Hi Ladies   


Hi catkate hope the 2ww is going well for you   .


Hi Lawtona hope your little bean is extra sticky and keeps hanging on      . Really hope the bleeding eases for you   .


Hi hbkmorris I'm so sorry     .


Hi Beef I'm like you I have to have a plan, so that I know what I'm doing next. Wishing you the best of luck for friday      .


Hi jen   on your blood results, I'm so pleased for you   .


Hi Kamkatcha I'm so sorry    . Wishing you tons of luck for next time.


Hi elpis I hope being back at work helps the time pass quicker   .


Hi sheennz I hope your first 2ww goes well and you get a lovely BFP.


Hi greedy I'm so sorry    . Hoping next time gives you that long awaited BFP.


Hi kayls huge   on your    


Hi wishlist glad your levels are nice and high,   .


Hi spotter   on your    


Hi Gypsy Moon sending you tons of      for testing tomorrow. Really hope you get that long awaited BFP   .


Hi Hazy I'm so sorry    .


Hi annieruth sorry none of your embies made it to freezing   .


Hi everyone else   , hope you're not going too   .


I had a bit of cramping yesterday, once I was doubled up with pain. Everything seems ok today, going to pop and see my mum and dad this afternoon, at least it's a break from the house   .
salx


----------



## annieruth

hbk, Amy, thanks for your     
hbk - I hope tomorrow brings you the   you deserve 
sal - good to hear you're getting out of the house.  The most adventurous I've been is ordering the food shopping online!!
Ax


----------



## AmyCat

Congrats to all the BFPs this week! This certainly gives the rest of us still doing the 2ww more hope. 

For the ladies who got less happy news, I am so sorry and sending you lots of  . I pray that you all are comforted during this time... perhaps a big glass of wine would help with that  

AFM, the 2ww drags on. DH's mum and dad arrived today from the States. We made the incredible journey down to Heathrow to pick them up and got stuck in rubbish traffic. We were a bit late getting there after their arrival. DH's mum has her knickers in a wad; she is not the most pleasant person in the world. Oh how I could go for a drink right now... We are leaving for Scotland in the morning, so I'm looking forward to doing something to get my mind off of the hpt in my bathroom. We come back Saturday then are off to Rome Monday ... then test day is Tuesday!

I also got a fabulous new symptom (TMI WARNING!) ... a hemorrhoid! Along with the sore (.)(.) and occasional cramps, I'm starting to feel pregnant. I think the vitamins I'm taking are making it very difficult to go to the toilet. It wasn't embarrassing at all having to ask the kind lady at Lloyd's Pharmacy where the cream was. Between having my feet in the air with my va-j-j displayed for all to see to having to ask for hemorrhoid cream, this whole process has really shot what was left of my modesty!

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## mimi29

Hi lovely ladies 

Been couple days since I've posted but have been reading and keeping upto date with everything I hope !

Congratulations to Besty,wishlist,kinsky,davies184,spotter,kayls and Jen I am soooooo happy for ya all.

Sending all my love to everyone who got a Bfn xxxxxxx

How is everyone doing on there 2ww  Keep up the good work

Just thought would tell you my story, what I did and have done and the things I think helped(well I believe they did) I loved reading stories from others and durning my 2ww I read every symptom and tip !!!!

After having fresh ivf/ icsi last year we had 6 frozen embryos all 5 day blasts left so was due to have an FET starting in march 2011, after a failed attempt we were willing to try anything and everything!
My mum found an article in the Mail newspaper about an treatment call Intralipid which is soya and egg based infusion administered intravenously. You need a prescription, we were able to get ours from our GP and then sent this off to health care at home who organised everything. It's a private treatment we did have to pay £285 but I believe worth every penny. This treatment is mainly for women who have killer cells but also helps the embryo embed normally done 7 days before ET but as took a little longer getting a prescription we only had it done 2 days before. It's a new treatment from the US so not widely available and when I did speak to Bourn Hall about it they didn't really know what I was talking bout but the research and success is great.
We also started acupuncture a month before and in total had 5 treatments including on a week before to help build up the lining, the day before ET and then the important one 2 hours after ET to help embed my 2 embryos. Durning my treatment my lovely acupuncture lady Linda Culleton told my lots of things I could do to help with then embedding. I know there is lots of different people out there with different views on pineapple and the juice but I was told by her to eat the core as this aids in implantation and not to waste my time as I did last treatment drinking litre after litre of the juice.
Brazil nuts not too many so I eat 2 a day, plenty of protein & dairy so eat loads of chicken,milk,ice-cream and my husband was tricking me by putting soya milk in my tea which was decaf as gave up all caffeine no coke, chocolate or tea/coffee . She also told me beetroot would help the blood flow so even tho not keen I eat one a day and finally keep my feet warm so for the two weeks I wore socks all day and night apart from when I used my foot spa which she also recommend. As the weather was great for my 2ww I sat in the sun everyday to get my daily dose of vitamin D kept hydrated by drinking plenty of water bout 4 pints a day.
I took the 2 weeks of work my husband also did to look after me and had my mum&dad over a few times to cook clean too, I didn't lift a finger just chilled out in the garden and on the sofa.
The other things I did which came from my mum who believes in cosmos and feng shui was not to have a mirror in my bedroom or cover it up with something like a sheet and place a pomegranate in the west of my bedroom both for fertility !!!!
During the 2ww I had really bad cramping for about 6 days after ET then slowly got better to just slight cramping which always got worst at night but believe that was from the crinone and used it just before bedtime. I didn't bleed not even implantation bleed, I had a bad lower back pain for bout a week after ET. My (.)(.) never hurt just got little bigger I always think mine get lumpy and hurt when on AF or just before AF so for me that was I good sign.And finally I was thirsty all the time so did drink lots but I remember the day before I tested I must have been to the toilet 5 times in an hour!
I hope this helps and you like my story please feel free to ask any questions.....

My scan is due on the 19th may and I can't wait!!!!
Will there be twins !!!!

Keep strong everyone 
Good luck to those who still are waiting to test xxxxxx

Mimi xxx 

Ps sorry if any spelling mistakes but Im using iPad !


----------



## kirsty5

amy, bless you!!!!! that is awful but if it makes you feel better at least it made me smile so you're helping me out a bit there!!!!!!   there is absolutley no modesty at all in this ivf lark is there! prune juice and loads of water may help with the toilet matter - its the bain of my life! hope it eases love  

annie, sorry none of your embies made it to the freezer - our last little one didn't either. but don't worry cos we don't need them!!!!  

summerglory, thanks for replying love. i guess the fostimon is the same as the menapur i stimmed with?? (and puregon last cycle). our clinic cap it at 300 units but i know lots of clinics let you have 450 - i think this is something i'll need to investigate (well hopefully not!) as 8 fertilised eggs is fab!!! wishing you lots of luck with yours on board.  

hazy, so sorry to hear your news  

love to all xxx


----------



## Stewartswife

Hello,first time i have posted.  OTD tomorrow but am very worried as have crampy pains today.  It has been lovely to see so many positive results.  Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## BBhope

Well done to all those BFPs – really pleased for you all and wish you all the best for the remaining 8-9 months.

Sorry about the BFNs – We need to stay strong and never give up hope.

Unfortunately bad news from my side – I tested one day early just to prepare myself for any bad news and I guess I was right – It's a BFN.

Amy35 and Gypsy I know you two advised me not to but I think it was too late and I was silly – couldn't resist. 

DH is finding it harder to handle than me. I feel bad that I had to ruin it for him.

For the avoidance of doubt I will still test again tomorrow as my clinic will insist but the chances are very small to none now. Even a miracle sounds too much to ask for now.

I've had two embies back in so surely if I was pregnant now it would've been picked up on the test this morning. I guess I will just have to plan for the next cycle now. 

Mimi29 – thanks for the information – I will certainly try it next time


----------



## Amy35

Ladies, 

Sorry having a little panic, just gone to loo and tiny little bit of pinky bloody stuff mixed in with crinone (sorry that sounds really gross! ) I haven't got any pains or anything today...left over from the ET do you think, please not AF ?

Amy


----------



## Hbkmorris

Amy35 it sounds implantation bleed to me.. It would be about the right time for you my dear.. keep   

xx


----------



## Amy35

Thanks for getting back to me quickly, I appreciate it. Well fx you are right ,  I have just had a total freak out and now feel sick as a result! going to go and do some baking, take my mind of it (is that ever possible)

x


----------



## Stewartswife

Just joined this wonderful forum.  Due to take test tomorrow 5th May, have 3 embies onboard after IVF. tuttie frutie and cutie!!  Fingers crossedx


----------



## kirsty5

Stewartswife, welcome and good luck for tomorrow!!! X

BB, I'm sorry to hear your news but there still could be hope if your otd isn't until tomorrow. Will keep everything crossed for you. X

Amy sounds like implantation bleeding love. X


----------



## BBhope

Kirsty5 - Thanks for your comment – I'm telling myself there's no hope left but deep down I'm still praying for something. I don’t really have any kind of symptoms to even indicate I could be pregnant.

Amy35 – Hopefully the incident is good news for you – fx

Stewartswife – Welcome to this thread. I will be testing with you tomorrow. Although I've had a BFN today (tested one day early) I will still try my last hope tomorrow which is my OTD

All the best
x


----------



## Stewartswife

BBhope - best of luck for tomorrow, I have resisted the urge to have a sneak preview and body sending me conflicting signs so I have no idea what tomorrow will bring.  This is second time for me and I am dreading taking the test tomorrow.  Have just received a photograph of our new puppy who is less than a week old so if all fails tomorrow at least I have the puppy to look forward to!


----------



## bunny73

Hello ladies.

Im am very near the end of my 2ww and have only just found this thread, but could I still join please??

I had a 5day transfer on the 27th and had 2 early blasts put back   .

Iv had cramps on and off since 2dpt and its making it really hard for me to stay positive - infact this whole process this time round is driving me totally   !!

Has anyone else had cramps after ET for 5-6 days

Bunny xXx


----------



## Lawtona

Afternoon everyone,

Got my results back they have gone from 101 to 215 which is really good they are heading in the right direction. Still not got my hopes up about anything as it could all change by next Monday (another blood test and book in for scan fingers crossed).

Am still spotting but it is more brown than red now and more stringy discharge than owt else. So hopefully it will start to tail off.

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all the














they certainly helped me.

And loads of





















back at you all.

Hello the newbies good luck for all the testers tomo keep your chins up.

A
x


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey girlies,

Welcome newbies 

BBHope - i know it sounds rubbish but please test tomorrow! 

Things to look forward to post treatment is definately a plus, I have 4 trips planned to France, Italy, the US and Ireland....various friends getting married in France, US and Ireland and a dance festival in Italy (dancing is my hobby).  Also because I do dance and I am unable to at the moment, it would be good to get into the routine again!!

Anyhoo, I got checked out by the doc today, no OHSS, all fine!!! She put my raving nausea yesterday down to a cold or a tummy bug as I have a (very) slight temperature! So nowt to worry about there, thankfully....no bedrest though unfortunately so back to work for me...I have booked friday off so I have a 3 day week!

Anyway ladies, 2ww is starting to get to me and I have 1 week...thats 7 whole days til my OTD...what am I gonna do!?!?!?!!!?!?

Ci xxx


----------



## kirsty5

Ci, we must have the same test date - 11th? I am also going crazy!!!! Off to oxford sun, mon night to break it up which I'm excited about. Hope the weather sounds lovely. Then a holiday when this is done with. Very jealous of your trips, sound fab!!! X


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.  

Sorry for the "me post" but I have come home from second scan a little confused and upset.  When we went to the clinic last week for baseline scan they counted 7 follicles on one side and 7 follicles on the other (although 2 were tiny) So that was a good 12 follicles in total. Today when we were scanned she only talked about and wrote about 7. 4 on one side and 3 on the other!! I am confused as to where the others have gone?!  Is it normal to not have as many on second scan or do you think the others aren't progressing as fast or was it just that this different lady couln't find them?!  I am going round the bend, she didn't even say that there was less, she just kept referring to the 7 even though it clearly said on my notes that there were 14 last week!  Really worried now. Know we should have asked but we had other questions that we had gone in with and only really started to worry when we came out and saw each others faces!! Please help! Am I being a total loon?! Can't remember anything fluctuating this bad in my first cycle where we retrieved 8 eggs!

Sorry for the me stuff. Hope all are well and all coping with the 2ww. Also I know that I am lucky to have even this many follicles as some are not ever blessed with this many, but I am just shocked and confused, really hope I don't upset anyone. Lots of love and luck to all. xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Kirsty I test on the 12th....wish it was the 11th though as one day makes ALL the difference...

Nix - so sorry I can't help you there...that does sound odd! You should call your clinic tomorrow and ask the question, explain to them that you are confused about the whole thing!?! Hope they can clarify things for you!!

Ci xxx


----------



## Yennie

Congrats to all the BFP today. Had BFN after my blood test.I am sort of numb but really  hoped for a successful 3rd Cycle. No AF yet so just waiting it out. Really really hoped for a miracle after the transfer of 4 embies but have to move on hope to return here again & have BFP. Feeling confused but praying for more BFPs.


----------



## DAVIES184

Hey Ladies,

Got my BFP today, so happy scan booked for 25th May!!! 

So sorry to hear your sad news Yennie, it is an awful feeling when you get the bad news.  this is my 2nd tx but also had 2 Frozen transfers that ended in bfn, had stared to lose hope myself but at last it has happened for us, Please don't give up..Take care.x 

Congrats to the other ladies who got BFP today.
 if any1 testing soon.


----------



## jen80737369

Congrats Davies184.....bet your counting down the days till your scan. I know i am...dont think it seems real yet.
Good luck to everyone else...thinking of you x x


----------



## Beef

Hi everyone

Congratulations to all those with BFP's there seems to have been lots!    So sorry to all those with sh***y BFN's.    Look after yourselves and you'll soon pick yourselves up for your next step in life   

I've had a naffy day in that I haven't been able to concentrate at work and have done nothing but think about Friday. I hate this being in limbo. Even if I get a BFN at least I'll know and can move on. I've felt like a fat bloater all day too. Work trousers far too tight and boobs felt huge!! Think it's all the food I've been pigging out on and the total lack of exercise! Still full of cold too and came home with a major headache.

Hey ho, only 2 more sleeps until I know. Lots of love and luck to all Beef xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

apologies for not updating yesterday had a long day and a migraine all better today

Welcome to the thread.......

Stewartswife, kd_sg, sheennz, catcake10, sarahlouxxx and Bunny73

so sorry to read of the AF's and BFN      to you all

A good place for support is this board here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Lovely to read of the BFP, Jen, Lawtona, mimi29, kinsky, spotter, kayls and Davies
A new place to post for the next 2/3 ww is

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.75 or if you are feeling really brave http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261857.50

 for testing tomorrow wenkev   , gypsymoon, honeybaby and stewartswife

kamkatcha, hbkmorris and BBHope   coming your way ladies

 and  aplenty coming to those testing in the days ahead

Em


----------



## kayls

Hi Davies184, 
                      I got my bfp today too, and my scan is also booked for 25th.

I am sending big  out to all who got bfn.


----------



## summerglory

Yennie - so sorry to hear of your BFN, sending you  

Right, am doing a bit of a poll on what symptoms you're all having on your 2ww!  Please add yours.

My ET was Sunday (2 x 5 day blasts) and ever since I've had pains in my abdomen, not AF type pains or even cramping really but stretching pains (or so I've convinced myself).  Also my (.)(.) are getting heavy, my cm is thickening and have totally gone off sweet things, craving savoury foods esp salty ones!   these are good signs!

2nd question for you all is about your OTD.  Who is doing bloods (14 days after EC) and who is waiting to do HPT (16 days after EC)?


----------



## Beef

Hi summerglory

hpt for me (on Fri 6th)

Also got very heavy (.)(.) See the rest of my symptoms in my previous posts (don't want to ramble on as I have done already!!)

Beef xx


----------



## sazzasarah

hi can i join this one, ET was Monday and I'm now 2dp5dt. I guess i should be testing around Tuesday /Weds next week but am gonna test from friday onwards.... heh heh heh bring on the pee sticks.   Already been testing to check out the trigger shot...


----------



## Amy35

Morning everyone,

This is a bit of a me post. I have just gone to the loo and there was blood, fresh blood just when I wiped (sorry) I think it's all over.  

x


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Good morning.

*Amy35* - It could be blood from EC/ET or even implantation blood. I have read of others having what they thought was AF bleeds but ending up with BFP's on the OTD.  that's the same for you.
*Yennie* - So sorry to hear you got a BFN yesterday. Sending you loads of  . I hope you are able to get support from those close to you and we are all here for you.
*Davies184 and Kayls* - Congratulations on your BFP's.
*Hazy72* - So sorry to hear you have started bleeding. I  it isn't all over for you yet.
*Annie Rut*h - It's a shame that you didn't get any frosties, but sending  that you wouldn't have needed them anyway.
*Lawtona* - So glad that your results were okay.
*Nix01* - I am not sure about where the follicles have gone. Have you spoken to anyone else at the clinic? Perhaps you could give them a call and explain your concerns. I am sure they will be able to put your mind at rest.
Welcome to the group *bunny73* and* sazzasarah*. Wishing you all the very best.
*Positive Ci *- So good that you haven't got OHSS. That's one less worry.
*Beef *- Keep up the  .
*Summerglory* - I tried not to symptom spot because I was told that the pessaries can cause all sorts of side effects, including early pregnancy signs. My clinic told me the only way for know for sure whether the treatment had worked was to do the home pregnancy test on OTD.
*Stewartswife, Wenkev* and *Honeybaby* - Good luck with your tests.
*Kamkatcha, hbkmorris *and* BBHope* - I hope you get shock results today.

Hello to everyone else.
I cannot believe that I am writing this. Very cautiously reporting that we received a  this morning.

Take care,
Gypsy xxxx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi Amy35, 
Dont give up just yet. I bled for 3 days and still got a BFP. I know its hard but try and stay positive. will be thinking of you, when do you test??
Congrats Gypsy x 
Thinking of everyone else x x


----------



## PositiveCi

OMG Gypsy Moon thats amazing...may I be the first to cautiously congratulate you     

Good luck to all you other testers today    

Amy35 - ditto Gypsy Moon, sounds too early to be AF, keep the faith, remember others bless too and still get their BFP, don't give up, it ain't over yet!

Summerglory - again ditto gypsy moon, when I saw the doc yesterday regarding OHSS she stressed to me that the only way of knowing is the pg test on the OTD - as lots of the side effects are HCG trigger shot/progesterone related. I try not to symptom spot either just because I did all the way throught my first cycle and it did no good...best thing to do is to keep busy and forget about it....MUCH MUCH easier said than done I know and anyone who does deserves a medal...lol

Take care all,

Ci xxx


----------



## kirsty5

Gypsymoon, well done!!!!! Congratulations! X

Summerglory, no symptoms for me at all. Which is driving me crazy! X

Capricorn, hope you're doing ok. X

Amy, seems to early to be af sweetie. Keep the faith. X

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning everyone..

Well it's confirmed it's a BFN for me.. I'm truly gutted.. I guess bleeding earlier on has helped the blow but I've not stopped crying since 6.00am! Life's pretty pants at time's but I guess some of us have to go on this rollercoaster a few times before we catch the balloon of our dreams.
May I wish everyone who got a BFP Congrats    

To everyone who has a negative cycle like me.. God bless you all my heart goes out to you   

xx


----------



## kirsty5

To hbk and anyone else who has got a negative recently I'm so sorry. I'm thinking about all of you as I know how much it hurts. It does get easier over the next few days but for now tears and wine are probably the only way to go. Take care of yourselves. Xxx


----------



## Kamkatcha

negative for me too. Have been bellding heavily for 3 days now. Has hit harder than I thought it would. 
Congratulations to the positives.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Kamkatcha       Pants isn't it.. one day we'll get there!! xx


----------



## Lawtona

Oh No HBKmorriss and Kamkatcha lots of    to you both.

A
x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

HBKmorris and kamkatcha I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Love and hugs to you both    xx


----------



## helenh02

hi there

I am new to all this so hope I am posting this ok..  We get our pregnancy test results tomorrow at leeds, have done 4 HPTs that have all been positive so am thinking positive when I get the result officially but have learnt throughout this process to never get too excited.

In october I became pregnant  on 2nd cycle of chlomid only to discover the pregnancy was ectopic at 6 weeks

Keep everything crossed and I am keeping everything crossed for everyone else who finds out in may


----------



## PositiveCi

Big hugs to you kamkatcha and hkmorris! So sorryxxxx

Helenh02 - sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy, and best of luck for your official test tomorrow although I am sure all wil be fine 

Xx


----------



## Amy35

Hello again ladies,

Big thanks for your support, I really do appreciate it. Last night I suddenly went all sad and weepy and feel the same now, this morning woke up so hot and sweaty and had cramps and achey legs like it was my AF coming. Obviously I then saw blood and panicked, I really hope you are alright. I am saying a big . I am trying to be positive.

Welcome Helen, it sounds like you will have good news tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your ectopic, must have been devestating. 

HBKMorris and Kamkatcha - I am so so sorry big hugs to you xxxxxxx

GYpsy Moon - whoop whoop Congratulations! So pleased for you xx

Jen - congrats on your bfp. what was your bleeding like, how did it feel? I am on day 8dp2dt...xx

Summerglory, Beef, good luck! All sounds positive 
xxx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi Amy35,
i did an pregnancy test at home 9 days after EC. I had two put back but grade 8 but one top quality and the other they said was grade 8 but not as good.
The test came up negative, then 13 days after EC i had very slight brown spotting, 14 days after it was bloody discharge. 
Then on my actual test ( 14 days after EC) i woke up to blood...not lots but enough to make me worried. My HCG Came back at 26 ( my clinic like it to be at 50) so because of the bank holiday i had to go back 6 days later. The bleeding lasted for 3 and half days. First day wasnt to bad, 2nd was heavy but not as heavy as my period and the 3rd was lighter and then a tiny bit on the saturday and nothing since then. Sorry if ive given to much information. I was convinced that it hadnt worked. So was shocked to find out it has, will not truely believe it though till my scan.
I hope your bleeding stops and you get the result we all long for. Hope ive helped a little, ill be thinking of you x x x


----------



## PositiveCi

Amy - just noticed that we had egg collection on the same day yet our OtD is one day apart! I wonder why some clinics do that?


----------



## Stewartswife

Very confused, did clear blue pregnancy test this morning but the verical blue line is quite faint, what can this mean?  This was my official test date so know I was not too early.  Will be going to get bloods done this afternoon, wish me luck xx


----------



## BBhope

Hi all,

sorry for the bad news - It's a BFN. DH is finding it harder to accept than me. I wish there was a men's forum he can go on for help.

I haven't started AF yet but I guess the progestrone will be delaying it this month. Does anyone know how soon I can expect it?

I kind of want to get it over and done with and then start a new cycle soon


----------



## BBhope

BTW too much going on in my head; forgot to say - Congrats to all BFPs today and my heart goes to all BFNs

BBhope
xx


----------



## Kamkatcha

hbkmorris - It is pants. However I've tried to put it in perspective now that I've allowed myself to feel sorry for myself for a couple of days. This is the 1st time and statistically the success rate is 36% for IVF, so I'm working on the assumption that I've used up 36% of it not working and that next time it is statistically more likely to work.  Make sense to me. Next time will be our turn. 

Stewartswife, Gypsymoon, Jen HelenH2 - many many congratulations. 

Kamkatcha


----------



## salblade

Hi Ladies   


Hi annieruth I've always stayed in on previous cycles but I've decided that never worked so I'm trying a different approach to try and change my luck   .


Hi AmyCat wow you're going to busy over the next few days at least that will take your mind off things. I'm not jealous of your hemorrhoid though   .


Hi Mimi thanks for your story   , has it sunk in yet.


Hi Stewartswife hope testing went well today      .


Hi BBhope I'm so sorry    . Once you stop taking the meds it can take a few days for a/f to turn up.


Hi bunny I think most people have cramps at some point   . Lots of luck for when you test.


Hi Lawtona what fantastic news   . Sending you lots of      for your next blood test.


Hi PositiveCi I'm sorry the 2ww is starting to get to you   . Fab news about the OHSS   .


Hi Nix I hope you get some answers from your clinic   .


Hi Yennie I'm so sorry     .


Hi Davies   on your      .


Hi Beef sorry you've had a bad day   . Hope you feel better today.


Hi summerglory your symptoms sound good   . I'm testing 15 days after EC with both bloods and HPT, just to be awkward   .


Hi sazzasarah  you be careful with the pee sticks you could drive yourself   .


Hi Amy35 really hope a/f stays away   and the bleeding stops. Sending you lots of      .


Hi Gypsy Moon huge   on your   . I'm really pleased for you as it was your last go.


Hi hbkmorris I'm so sorry    . It doesn't matter wheather you know it or not BFNs still hurt. I really hope you feel a little brighter soon.


Hi Kamkatcha I'm so sorry    . Take care of yourself.


Hi Helenh02 sounds like you're going to have a good day tomorrow      .


Hi everyone else   .


Only a week to go now, so the countdown is well and truly on. Not much happening but haven't had any more nasty cramps, still get the occasional one.
salx


----------



## honeybaby

Many congrats to the Ladies with lovely BFPs .H&H pregnancies !!!!

Sorry to continue the bad news its BFN for us too.........sort of knew it when only 1 out of 3 frosties survived.

Anyway booked app with Dr for the 13th May for Fresh IVF come on  Honey dust off get reay here we go .

First time I am ready to see AF xxxx

Love and good wishe,s prayers and hope to you all and bye for now xxxx


----------



## sazzasarah

just want to say     congrats to the lovely BFPs, so exciting for you!  and you give us all hope that we will get there, this time or the next time.

and also my massive sympathy to those who have bfn in the last few days.    We've all been there it is so terrible, look after yourselves and hope you find the strength to get back up again when you're ready.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

OMG I am driving myself insane with pee sticks.  Someone lock me up until OTD please!!
I took a FR test on Tuesday to see if the HCG was in my system and yes it was as a faint positive line.  I took another FR yesterday and the line had gone so I figured HCG had gone.  Stupidly today I went out and got a clearblue test and that is showing positive which must be the HCG from injection as clearblue are supposed to be very sensitive but of course I'm hoping its not just the injection.  AArrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Ladies learn from my madness and don't test early


----------



## Hazy72

I am going     as well. I have managed to stay away from the pee sticks today ladies though I did one last night and swear I could see a faint line, so could DH especially when it had dried a bit esp when you held it up to the light. We are sure it is not an evaporation line but who knows, maybe it is the HCG shot but it was 17 days ago since I had the HCG shot. Anyway have spoken to Bourn Hall about my fiasco yesterday, it was only spotting with a little bright red blood then brown but literally nothing since then but they said that as long as I wasn't bleeding heavily and had bad cramps then to carry on. This is going to be TMI for some you but I have to say it, I have noticed I am having stretchy jelly like mucus over the last couple of days. However my (.)(.) are not sore anymore like they were last week but I still cannot lie on my side as they are still a little painful. My flangelina (sorry I have to call it something ladies) is sore an tender but I haven't had anymore of these nasty cramps since yesterday, the ones I had over the last few days took my breath away, like sharp pains in my womb and then nothing. Help me stay away from pee sticks? Bourn Hall also told me it was too early to test, even Sunday is too early they said and nothing will really show in my pee as yet..... 3 more days ladies and it will be all over for me xxx


----------



## Kinsky

HBKmorriss and Kamkatcha, I'm sorry about your negative results....don't give up, it will happen one day. Good luck.


----------



## veronica1555

Hi everyone,

Been watching this post avidly as have been on my 2ww since 21/4/11.  My OTD was today but I did a sneaky Digi Clear Blue yesterday and was gobsmacked to see it had me as 2-3 weeks pregnant already.  Peed on another less sophistacted stick today and still got the line!!

History: 
1st ICSI last August, 1 embie = chemical preg.
2nd cycle in Jan was egg sharing and as only produced 5 eggs we decided to donate them all to get our own free cycle.
3rd ICSI cycle in Feb aforementioned freebie = 11 eggs, none mature enough.  Hit an absolute all time low.
4th ICSI with IMSI got 2 x grade 1 embies = BFP

One thing I will say for those still on 2ww, I kept reading comments saying cramps are like AF is coming etc but turned out to be BFP - the cramps aren't like AF they are EXACTLY the same as AF cramps.

I've no idea how far this pregnancy will go - am cautiously optimistic as IMSI is meant to lower chances of m/c, as the best genetically formed sperm are used.

Anyway, am glad to be a part of this - good luck to everyone else, I genuinely never thought is was going to happen and was thinking of throwing the towel in as it's so emotionally draining.

And that's my story!

V xx


----------



## K2010

Hi ladies, can I join u? 
I have recently had icsi tx and had a 5 day transfer yesterday with 2 blastocyst. My test date is 17th of may. I haven't had chance to read through yet but reckonise a few of my fellow cycle buddies on here. I hope everyone is doing well and not driving yourselves to mad. Good luck to u all and here's hoping for lots of Bfp's.

K x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

Jen,  have added you to the list

welcome to Veronica1555, helenh02, K2010 and Sazzasarah

kamkatcha, hbkmorris, honeybaby, BBhope, so sorry to read of your bfn

Veronica1555 and Gypsy Moon  on your BFP

 for testing tomorrow Beef and helenh02

Stewartswife, hope the bloods brought the news you were looking for

 and  to the ladies in the wait

Em


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

All over for me ladies.  BFN and AF arrived 14dpo as always.  At least she is reliable!  Off for a hot bath, coffee, coke, easter egg and wine!

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## summerglory

so sorry hvs xx


----------



## fliz

Hi Ladies

can i join in?
We had the egg collection yesterday for our 2nd (and we think last) cycle of ICSI. Just found out that 6 of the 7 eggs were suitable and 5 have fertilized! just waiting to get a transfer date at the moment and trying desperately not to get my hopes up too much. I felt terrible after the last egg collection and was really sick, but this time I feel pretty much normal again already - which is not helping with the not getting the hopes up thing  
sending you all lots of    and hoping we all stay sane  

fliz xx


----------



## sazzasarah

Sorry to hear your sad newshopefullyvsoon. Enjoy the wine and look after yourself xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hopefullyvsoon - big hugs to you xxxx enjoy the chocolate, coffee (make sure you go proper full on double expresso) and most importantly wine.  Make sure you pamper yourself!

Fliz & K210 - welcome to your thread!

Hazy72 - stay away from the peesticks....lol 

AFM I have a day off today and watching the first sex and the city movie, I teared up at the wedding dress scene which I am blaming on the cylogest....hehehe!
I am now 10dp5dt, I still feel as though I am coming down with a cold and my belly is still hugely bloated, it looks like I am 5 months pregnant already, DP has nicknamed my belly 'the governor' as it takes up extra space in bed!!! 

Good luck to all others testing today 

Ci xxxx


----------



## summerglory

Positiveci - think we are the same testing days.  I had EC on 26 Apr too and then 2 x 5 day blasts put back on 1st May, so I am 5dp5dt, so how can you be 10dp5dt if you had same dates?  My OTD for bloods is Tues 10th but if I was doing hpt it would be Thurs 12th.
xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Silly me.....I ALWAYS get 'days past ovulation' and 'days  past transfer' mixed up... so yes I am 5dp5dt.....my OTD is 12th May as my clinic makes you wait the extra 2 days to do the HPT! 
Hope you are OK xxx


----------



## Stewartswife

My 2 ww continues, blood test came back with hcg of 11 which is technically pregnant but dr has told me not to get my hopes up too much yet.  Next blood test will have to be Monday morning, think this could be the longest weekend so far!!  No cramping and sensitive/veiny boobs so feeling optimistic !!

Lots of hugs to all those who got the the bfn 

lots of congrats to those who got the bfp

happy weekend xxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone   


Hi honeybaby I'm so sorry   . It's great that you're looking forward to your next go.


Hi Hazy I'm sorry you're going   . Only a few more days to go, sending you lots of      .


Hi veronica   on your   .


Hi K2010 nice to see you on this thread   .


Hi hopefullyvsoon I'm so sorry    . Enjoy all the little treats and take care of yourself.


Hi fliz hope you get some fab embies   .


Hi PositiveCi enjoy your day off today   .



Hi Stewartswife I will be   that your levels go up over the weekend and monday brings a better result. Sending you big   .

Hi everyone else   .


Things are very uneventful at the minute, I'm still feeling ok, (.)(.) are still sore but I'm really thirsty at the minute.
salx


----------



## Jd1000

Hello all,
Well we finally cracked. Our OTD was 10th May but we did a test yesterday.

Today is 11dp3dt.

We did a test yesterday (First Response) and it came back with a faint, but def pink line... did four more tests, all the same.

This morning did a clear blue digital, and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks.

I guess Im a little scared, we used ovitrelle on the 21st April (15 days ago)... could this be giving a false positive?


----------



## PositiveCi

Jd1000 from the literature I have read the Ovitrelle leaves your system after 10 days BUT it also say's it varies from woman to woman, your still 4 days from OTD so the only way of knowing 100% is to retest on your OTD as then you will know for sure.  I know it's a rubbish answer but i'm afraid it's the only way of knowing.  

Best of luck to you my dear, sending yu lots of sticky vibes for that lovely BFP to get stronger!

Ci xxx


----------



## catkate10

to all those with  BFP 


and big     to those who got a BFN


Today is 6dp5dt - still no significant symptoms and still another week until OTD (on Friday 13th    - so wrong to have that day for testing   ). Anyone else got the dreaded Friday 13th too?
xx
CK


----------



## summerglory

Hi catcake - I'm 5dp5dt and am doing blood test next Tues 10th, I was told I could do a hpt on 12th (14 days after EC) so am assuming you could do a hpt sooner than 13th if you want to avoid being superstitious!
x


----------



## sazzasarah

Hey positiveci and summerglory I am testing on the same day as you , tuesday. Lister don't give you a blood test date but if I am not getting bfps by weds I'll just assume it's all over!  However I have owned up already on these boards to being a pee sticks addict ( sounds like a weird fetish) and have tested out the ovitrelle, 2 days ago still a faint line, yesterday pretty much nothing/ evap line. Today is waaaaay too early but I tested anyway cos it's my birthday and I wanted to see if I would get lucky!! There is either NOTHING there or a v faint pink line, but I am not unduly worried yet.

I am actually more concerned about next week... Is anyone else worried about managing at work in the event of AF coming early or a bfn? I know from experience I need a day or so of meltdown when it goes wrong and am hoping I will be able to get it if necessary. 

Loving the super support on these boards ladies!


----------



## summerglory

Hi Sazzasarah - I'm going early in the morning for a hcg blood test next tues and then I think the results will be rung through to me 4-5 hours later.  If need be I'll make up some excuse about having to go home early.  Not really thinking too much about that, wondering how I'm going to get through Monday!

good luck!
xx


----------



## elpis

I am due to test on wednesday and am really struggling not to test early at the weekend so i dont have to find out and then go into work. 

any thoughts?


----------



## summerglory

Hi Elpis, it's really hard not to give in but I keep thinking why would I think testing early would give me any accurate news.  Either way if I did I'd still need to continue testing to believe the result.  10th is the earliest I can test via a hcg & progesterone blood test and my fab Dr said it wouldn't show up on a urine test until thurs so I'm going to resist even if I have to sit on my hands all weekend!

Good luck!
xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey Sazzasarah....testing buddy!!   Step away from the peesticks, as hard as it is....wait until OTD as then you'll know for sure!!Think Salblade tests the same day as us so big big BIG   for us all!

My clinic for some reason hasn't offered a blood test but just told me to take the HPT on the Thursday, Summerglory your so so lucky being able to find out on the  Tuesday....I'm going to  

Not sure what i'd do if I got AF at work?!! Last time I had been spotting for a day before so when I woke up the next morning which was 2 days before my OTD, I had full on A/F so as my boss already knew I just called in and said I couldn't handle being at work....took the day to grieve and was back at work the next day.  !But I think you may just have to fake illness and maybe go home? Or just call in?? If you can do that!! Anyway ladies PMA PMA PMA....

Elpis....stay strong til your OTD!!

xxx


----------



## catkate10

Thanks Summerglory - I will see how I get on with the waiting over the weekend and early next week


----------



## summerglory

Positiveci, we've struggled to find somewhere that will do a hcg & progesterone blood test and are paying £75 to have it done at TDL in London.  Our local private hospital does it but you can't self refer so you need a Drs letter and then it takes 24 hrs for the results!
xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, i am now officially pupo with 1 top grade embie so thought i would join you all and my otd is 22nd may so good luck to all of us.


----------



## veronica1555

PositiveCi said:


> Jd1000 from the literature I have read the Ovitrelle leaves your system after 10 days BUT it also say's it varies from woman to woman, your still 4 days from OTD so the only way of knowing 100% is to retest on your OTD as then you will know for sure. I know it's a rubbish answer but i'm afraid it's the only way of knowing.
> 
> Best of luck to you my dear, sending yu lots of sticky vibes for that lovely BFP to get stronger!
> 
> Ci xxx
> 
> Ci
> 
> I had to have 2 Ovitrelle shots as, like I mentioned in my previous thread, my eggs had trouble maturing. I checked with lister that there was no way my positive was due to the double shot and they said absolutely no way, by OTD it is all out of your system.
> Got my blood back today from a test done on my OTD and it 215!!! That seems quite high so its possible both my embies have made a home in me.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone testing today/tomorrow.
> 
> V


----------



## veronica1555

Sorry Ci that last post was meant to be for JD1000 

V


----------



## helenh02

Hey 

Got my preg test today and it's positive!!! So happy but will relax after the 7 week scan

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## jen80737369

Congrats helenh02,
Im in the same situation as you. Wont relax till after my first scan....12 days and counting.
Congrats to everyone else with postive results and thinking of everyone who didnt get the result.
Good luck to everyone still to test x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sammy75, fliz and Jd1000

 Helen

 hopefullyvsoon i hope that you are being kind to yourself   

Stewartswife sending lots of      hope you just have a late implanter in there

ljmorris  for testing tomorrow 

Hope you all have a good weekend planned

Em


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Just a very quick one: thank you everyone for all of your lovely wishes.  Its really odd leaving the board and I miss you all already!
I am surprisingly absolutely fine.  The second I realised it was over it was like a huge weight had been lifted and I've had such a lovely day    Had yummy chocolate and a couple of glasses of wine in the beer garden.  I even finally sold my house and found my new dream one.  Everything happens for a reason and today has strangely been a good one.  The 2ww was obviously way too stressful!!  
Love to you all xxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Ladies,
I have been dragging my feet at saying my goodbye to you all but I think it's only appropriate to leave this thread now. I just want to say it's been lovely sharing all our hopes, anxieties, worries and pain together. I've said this before but I'll say it again, you lot made the 2ww bearable, it would have been hell without you lovely ladies.
Now before I go, let me share one last story with you....

I went for my blood test today; Hcg count came back as over 2700. Curiosity got the better of my Dr and he asked if I'll be interested in a scan today rather than waiting till Tuesday, it's 3-4days earlier than he would normally scan but he can try and see if he will see anything and if not we can repeat on Tuesday. Of course I jumped at the offer, it will cost me nothing other than having to drop my knickers twice... and that, Ladies, is nothing compared to how many times I have already dropped it during stimulation and transfer procedure! So I undressed as necessary and jumped on the couch... 

Behold, of a truth were my two little babies, I am having twins!!! 
I know it is still early but I know God who started the good work is able to complete it, deliver both of them in perfect health. Hallelujah!

I wish you all the very best, hope you all get BFP but if you don't, keep dreaming and believing that it will happen one day.

I'll pop in now and then to check how you all are getting on.

I hope to see you all soon on other threads.
Good luck.


----------



## elpis

HELP!- did the cyclogest this morning and then had to go to the loo 30mins later. do you think thats ok? i read they take 20-30mins to be absorbed but that seems to be cutting it a bit fine! I have an out of hours emergency contact for the clinic- do you think i should ring them?


----------



## PositiveCi

Elpis - It will be fine,don't panic and don't call your out of hours number, definately not, think that is aimed mainly at sufferer's of severe OHSS, adverse effects of drugs etc. The literature says the progesterone absorbs upwards anyway and the White stuff that leaks out is the vegetable fat it's mixed with! It'd an ineffective medicine if you couldn't go to the loo after, so please don't worry xx

Kirsty- the story about your twins warmed my heart on a cold and rainy Saturday morning, best of luck you xx

Hopefullyvsoon - too right this two week wait is stressful, I remember feeling a huge sense of relief knowing one way or another, allowed myself to do whatever I wanted for a month, then jumped back on the horse! Great news about selling your house, am a true believer of the saying 'when one door closes, another door opens'. Good luck to you!

I had a terrible nights sleep the last couple of nights, woken up with a sweat on and a griping belly, not comfortable at all! 

Xxx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi kinsky,
Many congratulations....twins...WOW!
Bet your soo excited and pleased you had a scan early to find out. What a lovely story x x x


----------



## AmyCat

Good morning, ladies!

A giant, huge, massive congratulations to all the BFPs! Here's hoping for a H&H 9 mos!

For those with the BFNs, I am so sorry. I know you must be gutted. Take care of yourselves. I'm   for you all.

Kinksy- Your story is so wonderful. Thank you for sharing.

Hopefullyvsoon- We'll miss you on this board. I hope that if I get a BFN, I can have your same piece of mind. Blessings for a better outcome next time. In the meantime, enjoy that wine  

PositiveCI- My OTD is 10 May, and I've been waking up the last few nights with an upset stomach too! It feels like AF cramps, so I'm doing the knicker check every 10 minutes. I'm trying not to take any medicine, but there's been a few nights where I've had to. 

   to all my testing buddies. Only 3 more wake-ups until I POAS. Today is the day I'd go to the clinic for bloods, but I'm not going to be home from holiday until after the clinic closes. But, I've got all my tests ready to go for Tuesday morning. Nothing to do now but  

Sending lots of love to you all.

Amy


----------



## sheennz

Hello Everyone. Thank you for all the welcomes. I am still in the 2WW but do test in 2 days so its coming to an end. Couldn't help myself today and did an HPT and got an negative (2day I am 10dpt 2dt). I can tell you I am having every symptom under the sun, so its probably all in my mind  . Will do another one in the morning and see how I get on hehe.
Hope you are all doing ok on this wait, and for those who have had the blasted BFN  .
To those who have had your BFP's big congrats and I hope I get to join you club


----------



## Beef

Hello everyone

Well it was a BFN for me yesterday. Thank you so much for all your support and positive vibes. It's SO nice to know other people know EXACTLY how it feels. DH and I were sad and disappointed and both had a good cry but then like hopefullyvsoon said, I went on to have a nice day   with a bit too much red wine!! I honestly feel like a weight has been lifted and even though there is still the big unknown about whether I will ever be a mum, I weirdly feel relieved.    I think I was actually quite frightened about being pg because it all seems so fragile and uncertain. It feels good to be free of the drugs and symptom obsessing. 
Anyway, I'm a great believer in things happening for a reason and 'what will be will be'. We're now going to get back to normal for a while and think about other things, although a 4th attempt or possibly adoption might be up for discussion at some point. 

All the very best to you all in achieving your dreams. Take care and look after yourselves and your other halves.
Lots of love and luck, Beef xxxxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

I'm so sorry for your BFN negative Beef, I saw you were due to test yesterday and was thinking about you when you didn't post! This is the most comforting place to be for a BFN so plenty of hugs from me to you and your DH   .  Glad you had some vino and enjoyed yourself yesterday, what a fantastic outlook you have...good luck for whatever you do in the future!! xxxx

Sheenz, still a couple of days for the HCG to flood your system so praying for your BFP in 2 days time   

Ci xx


----------



## sazzasarah

Sorry to hear that beef. Hope the calmness continues and I hear what you're saying about the relief of being able to get med-free again. It is the silver lining of the nasty cloud to be able to get your body back again, as it were. Take care.

I am still getting bfn- now 5dp5dt. I know this is early to test and you'll all tell me to stop. But it is mainly because for me the last two cycles were pregnancies which didnot last so it's important for me to know if they are even starting to implant... I think if I waited til weds and got bfn I would not know if it had even started implanting and then stopped again, so it's a diagnostic thing for me to find out. 

Plus last time got bfp on 6dp5dt... Though the time before that got bfn right up until 8dp5dt, then bfp. So I know it could go either way!!!


----------



## ljmorris61

Hi


Yey!!!


----------



## kirsty5

hi all

congratulations to all the bfp's!!!!  

and i'm so sorry for anyone who has had a bfn, take care of yourselves  

am having a wobble day - am due to test on weds next week and am having lots of cramps today and feel very emotional and think af is on its way. am so sure its not worked today, whereas i have been feeling positive. god i hate the 2ww!!!!! is anyone else testing on the 11th?? xxx


----------



## Pinksarah

Hello ladies

Would it be possible to add me to the OTD list for 18 May?

I've been reading this thread with great interest, huge congratulations to all the BFP, and my most heartfelt apologies to the BFN.  

I had had my ET this morning, and am curled up on the settee with my blanket and James Bond!!!  I had hoped to relax in the garden with my book, but in true May weather it's tipping down outside!!

This is the first time I've experienced the 2WW, as my first cycle of IVF was cancelled before egg collection as I only produced 1 follicle, and this cycle was done with donor eggs from my amazing sister.  She actually had IVF herself in 2007 and had a BFP, resulting in my wonderful niece.

So now onto the most nerve racking wait of my life, although for me it is actually an 11DW not 2WW!!!  I'm actually kind of glad that my summer (summer!!) holiday coincides with the wait, I'll be in the lakes with my whole family (sister included) from next Saturday, and coming home for the OTD on 18th (fortunately its only a couple of hours away!).  Of course whether I go back afterwards depends on the result!  

Anyway, wishing you all lots of   and I'm sure I'll catch up with you soon.

Love Sarah xx


----------



## Clare_M

Hi,

Thought I would join you now and to let Kirsty5 know that I am testing on Wednesday as well. It's been a real roller coaster week and I have no idea if it has worked or not.  I have def been feeling some cramping and have was really emotional yesterday. I pregnant girl looked round our house yesterday and I thought it was a real sign it hadn't worked, I know it sounds crazy. I just really want to get this over with, I am finding the 2ww really hard this time and just can't wait to get my life back. I am constantly comfort eating so will need to go on a serious diet if I get a BFN on Wednesday.

Wishing all you girls all the luck in the world  

Clare
xx


----------



## Annakin

congrats to all those with good news and hugs to those with not such good news

I started spotting this morning brown - has turned to red this afternoon.  i had my et a week last friday and not due to test until the 13th.  

i;m losing hope i guess...


----------



## kirsty5

hi all

annakin, could that be implantation?? it sounds a bit early for your af. will keep everything crossed for you.  

clare, a test buddy! glad to know that its not just me who's thrown the diet out of the window! i did some retail therapy the other day and had to buy trousers a size up - never good. i just hope to god its positive so i have an excuse! what number tx are you on? i'm finding it tough going. i've had lots of cramping today and am trying to get the pma back and see it as a good sign but its hard. you don't sound crazy about the lady who viewed your house! i see signs in everything at the mo. hope you hold up ok over the next few days.  

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

If I'm not wrong Annakin, you are stll within the implantation stage!? So don't loose hope just yet, there is a chance it could be implantation spotting!?! It's so hard not to loose hope, I know more than anyone, I am having a meltdown today, I am 6dp5dt, I have 5 days left until I test, I have had no cramps until today and now I have had mild cramping...feeling a bit sad as this is how it all started and led to my BFN last time...I will be a serial knicker checker now between now and Thursday as last time the evil witch A/F made an appearance 2 days before OTD so am a bit nervous now   

So Annakin I think you and I should make a pact to keep up our PMA!!!

Claire_M - I too need to diet if I get a BFN...I am on a 'see-food' too....he he  

Pink Sarah - best of luck to you on your 2WW 

BIG congrats ljmorris on your BFP....  


xxx


----------



## Annakin

ok - pma is feeling a little restored
thanks guys
been doing so well with everything all week i think it just hit me hard today and have been on tears all day!

hugs back at ya


----------



## Clare_M

Thanks for your comments. PositiveC - I have the same thing I keep thinking I am coming on and it is driving me mad. I keep popping to the loo all the time, it's just so stressful   I really think I am going to test early on Monday, I just can't keep this up. I have a bit of back ache and hope it doesn't mean bad news. I hate the way you over analyse every twinge.  I have been listening to the Zita West CD every day to try and relax but I just not feeling very positive anymore.

Annaken - Glad you are feeling a bit better, stay positive, so hard I know.

Kirsty5 - Good to have a test buddy yes, I hope we have good news on Wednesday, fingers crossed. 

Big hugs

Clare
xx


----------



## kirsty5

positiveci, seems like a few of us are having a wobble day! if i go to the loo once more to check today i'm going to go crazy! 

clare, we're going away in the morning for a couple of days thank god otherwise i know i'd test early too. lots of luck.  

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

I think we should all watch a girlie feel good film tonight!! I dunno something like? Dirty Dancing?? Or something equally and cheesy and feel good...

At least we have this board, think I would literally go    without everyone here  

Always wondered what this face was for:   anyone

Anyhoo...Glad you feel more positive now Annakin

Claire_M - try and wait til OTD babe!

It appears a few of us are testing around the weds/thurs/fri mark of next week and are all having crampy type symptoms, hoping and parying for us all    

xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

and Kirsty....meant to say (but pressed send before I did) .... I wonder whether this is like the 10/12/12 day wobble that everyone seems to go through The time when the 2WW seems to get to everyone! xx


----------



## kirsty5

Positiveci, I think it must be!! I wasn't this bad last time but this one is getting to me! I tried to watch a girly film earlier but it was a copy and the quality was too bad to watch - am satisfying myself with friends instead! The sitcom, not actual people!! Xxx


----------



## elpis

hello all, 
i am also testing on wednesday. doesnt it seem like time is going soooo slowly at the moment!! Have had a crazy day of symptom analysing and knicker checking!


----------



## PositiveCi

Kirsty - 'Friends' the sitcom is just as satisfying as the real thing....I am currently watching the fresh prince of bel air...oldie but a good un and has made me chuckle a bit with it's slapstick....maybe try that??

And yes Elpis time is going excruitatingly slow....I do think it's the day 10/11/12 dpo time of madness..... 

xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies !

I though I would join you  if you don't mind I had 2 5 day blasts transferred from the freezer yesterday and I'm due to test on the 18th so not quite the 2ww! 

I recognise a couple of names from previous threads that I have been on

So hello again from me xx

Nice to meet you all 

V

Xx


----------



## kirsty5

elpis, another testing buddy! its been a crap day of knicker checking - i wish i could be put in to a sleep until wednesday! good luck.  

positiveci, now moved on to canadas next top model! i'm off to oxford for two nights with my dh in the morning so that will take my mind off things. would a white wine spritzer be really bad? don't think i dare!

welcome v, hope the madness doesn't kick in for you too soon! 

xxx


----------



## bunny73

Evening ladies   

Just a quick me post.

Yesterday was our OTD and we got a            !!

Just goes to show that even though having cramps can be worrying, it can be a good thing   .

Big hugs to everyone   

Becky xXx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Clare_M, Pinksarah, VictoriaG,  and lots of 

Beef, so sorry to read of your BFN   

ljmorris and bunny73,  on the BFP wonderful news

 and lots of  and  to those in the wait

Em


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey ladies,

Bunny congrats on your BFP!! so pleased for you!!

Wel this morning history repeated itself, I woke up to a brown stain after wiping which after the pessary showed little flecks of blood! This is exactly what happened on my 1st cycle, I suspect tomorrow I'll wake up with full on a/f like last time!! However I know what to do, will still test on Thurs! Bit sad not told DP yet as I decided to go ahead with my plans today bland meet some good friends and he'll just worry about me! Don't think I have fully absorbed what's happened yet!!!

Anyway sorry about the me post!

Ci xxx


----------



## elpis

try not to worry- you still have the best part of a week before the OTD and plenty of people seem to have some sort of spotting. as your online name says- stay POSITIVE!!!


----------



## kirsty5

Ci, I don't want to give you false hope and you know your own body but it might not be af. Stay strong sweetie. X


----------



## elpis

kirsty- our OTDs are the same- are you still having symptoms? i had some weird cramps yesterday and still really tired but not much else.


----------



## summerglory

Congrats bunny!

Positiveci think ur being really strong good luck!

Elpis & Kirsty am testing day b4 u but hv been hving weird cramps & tiredness too - am feeling really grumpy today


----------



## Lou La

OMG so excited to announce we have just got our 



I've had cramps just like AF was coming on and off and had some implantation bleeding for 3 days (brown blood) so cramps and bleeding arn't always a bad sign! I have also been really hot all of the time! The BFP came up really quickly and is really strong on a FRER test even though we have tested 3 days early  

Anyway good luck to everyone hope to see lots more BFP's before the end of the month.

Lou x x x x


----------



## kirsty5

Hi elpis. I'm exactly the same. The cramps had died down but had loads yesterday and thought af was coming. Dreaded going to the loo this morning! And have been so so tired. But think this whole thing is so tense that it makes you knackered. Are you having a blood test or hpt?? X


----------



## elpis

congratulations Lou- I keep debating testing early but DH keeps saying we need to wait!

kirsty- they didnt mention a blood test but gave me a hpt test to take home. Think i am going to get another one as i might cave in on tuesday night and do a test early. The main thing worrying me is that my (.)(.)s are not sore anymore compared to how they have been.


----------



## kirsty5

Elpis, I read a ladys post yesterday where she'd got a bfp and her (.)(.)'s had stopped hurting too so don't worry. We're just getting ready to go away for 2 nights and its a good job as I have two hpt's in the bathroom and I know I'd use one!! Its definitely too early for me though cos on weds I'll be 14 dp ec and I'm having a blood test at my clinic. I'm scared!!!!! Xx


----------



## elpis

morning everyone- crikey- what happened to FF yesterday? it didnt work for most of the day! 

good luck to all those testing this morning.


----------



## sheennz

Well im sorry to say it was a BFN for us today. That was also our last try at it, so the end of the Road for us.
Thank you all for all your well wishes along the way and I hope all of your dreams come true. Good luck ladies and thanks again. Big Hugs.


----------



## PositiveCi

So sorry about your BFN Sheennz, I really feel for you!! Good luck to whatever you decide to do in the future!!!

Well still bleeding and it's now heavier, not as heavy as my normal day 2 of a/f but heavier than is neccesary! TMI info alert.....it's kinda brownish red but the red is breaking though stronger...so am accepting it's all over...can't believe my clinic are still gonna still me to take those pessaries still....anyone else find that a bit cruel!?!?

Good luck to the testers today, wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## kirsty5

Sheenez, so sorry. Xxx

Loula, congratulations!!! X

Summerglory, I am also really mardy! Still thinking af is on its way but no sign yet. X

Ci, my fingers are still crossed for you hun. Carry on with the pessaries cos you just don't know til your otd. X

Hope my test buddys are ok! Not long now!! X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Sorry i couldnt get on yesterday, there was a problem with the server 

sheennz so sorry to read of your BFN   

Tobi71 and kd_sg hope today brings you the news you so want to hear

sending lots of       and 

Em


----------



## summerglory

Morning ladies

I had the worst day yesterday - feeling so anxious about my otd tomorrow and to top it all I couldn't log onto FF to vent/share my feelings so took it all out on my poor dh, bless, he could do no right yesterday.

Anyway I was so sick with nerves at the thought of testing tomorrow and having to then go to work & wait a nerve wracking 4/5 hours for the result that I crumbled and used my last hpt (which was a first response early response) v v early this morning....................

And am over the moon to say it was a 

       

Cannot tell you all the relief at seeing those 2 lines - tbh I thought I was never going to see them again.  

Feels weird sharing the news this early on with all of you but you have all been my rock throughout this and I will be eternally grateful.

Sending lots of love & well wishes to all those with EC/ET this week and those of you on the dreaded 2ww.

 

xx


----------



## Stewartswife

It has been lovely to see all the positive results over the weekend, congratulations to you all.

Have had a rollercoaster of a weekend, positive bloods on Thursday and then a negative blood result on Saturday.  It was lovely to think we were pregnant for 24 hrs but it was not to be.  Will definately be trying again in the near future and will be back on this forum again, it has been a lovely place to be during my 2 ww.

For all those in the midst of the 2 ww good luck and I hope all your results are positive ones    

Sending lots of baby dust and sticky vibes


----------



## helana74

Hello Girls

I had a 2, 6 day hatching donor egg blasts put back on the 7th May at my clinic in spain and have been told to have a blood test on the 13th May.  Stupidly I decided to do a first reponse pee stick test today and didn't even use the 1st mornings urine and it was a negative - have I done a test way too early?

I did have stomach cramps for about 48 hours after the transfer but not so much now.  My boobs are normal and I have been having hot flushes/night sweats for the past 2 days so I'm a bit worried as I have high natural killer cells.

I am now finding it really hard to stay positive.....I don't know why I even tested this early and am so angry with myself now.  This is our 2nd donor egg cycle.  Any words of wisdom from anyone?

x


----------



## sazzasarah

Hi everyone, 

Some personals - 
stewartswife am really sorry to hear your news, best of luck for next time and take care - I am sure you will get there xx
Sheenz as well, so sorry.  it's so gutting but look after yourself. We have all been there and feel for you. 
PositiveCi, don't give up - you can get LOADS of spotting and still be OK, keep the faith a bit longer .. 
Kirsty5 and Elpis and anyone else I have forgotten - canarysharon, emma444, salblade (at this stage I can't remember who's on which thread, I will write another one on the other thread!!) - good luck good luck for the imminent tests I am sending massive fingers crossed.

Summerglory - WOOO HOO! Great news I am delighted for you!
Lou la - WOO HOO!  Congratulations to you what excellent news!!

it was really hard yesterday not having the site, as I wanted to hear what everyone was doing... am addicted! Now posting sneakily from work...

AFM....  I have been testing all the time and happy to report that on Saturday afternoon (4dp5dt) got a VERY faint BFP on superdrug test.  Then Sunday morning(5dp5dt), strong BFP on superdrug... and today 6dp5dt, a reasonable line on First Response (they are less sensitive than superdrug).  So...BFP! 

For us, the challenge is avoiding miscarriage, so I have really mixed feelings about the next few weeks plus have usual early preg symptoms of fluttery panic! But I am so relieved that the IVF process has worked as far as it has & now have to trust in the Clexane, the prednisolone and the super high quality embie to do their stuff!

My heart goes out to those with bfns I have been there countless times.

love S xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, congrats to all of you that have got your bfp.
 to those who had bfn's, this road of ivf surely is a rollacoaster of emotions and i hope you find the strength to keep fighting till you get your bfp.

so far for me i don't feel any different but i am only 3dp3dt so i'm   that my embie is still growing in there and getting ready to implant.

the best of luck to all of you still waiting to test and i hope your dream comes true.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

Stewartswife, so sorry to read your news    

Summerglory  on your BFP

Sazzasarah wow wonderful news i hope that the pred and clexane do their thing and its a sticky sticky bfp

Helana74, i feel you have tested way too early (just my personal opinion) OTD is not until friday, its possible that atm they may not have implanted hence the BFN theres still time sweetie        

Back later ladies

Em


----------



## Anthu

Hi Ladies,


Hi Holly..please add me ..I've had IVF and OTD on 20th May. 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome to the thread Anthu, wishing you lots of luck and 

 to Amycat, CanarySharon and Jd1000 for OTD tomorrow

Sarah and summerglory hope the BFP is stronger and stronger for you both tomorrow

sending lots of   and lots of           to those ladies in the wait

Em


----------



## wenkev

Hello ladies
Sorry that I have not ben on for so long.
My OTD was last thursday, but Af arrived in force on Wednesday and unsurprisingly it was a BFN on Thursday.
Have follow up appt on 23rd May and will be tryin to get another fresh cycle ASAP.  TIme is not on my side.  I want to ask if they think there may be an additional problem than just blocked tubes and if I may need additional drugs after ET.  Also, will they transfer more than 2 ambies as I have now had 3 BFNs.  What else should I ask??
Congrats to all the BFPs, and heartfelt commiseration to the BFNs.
Night,
Love wenkev


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Wenkev - So sorry to hear your news.  I was wondering how you were this afternoon.  Perhaps you could ask whether it is worth doing the basic immune tests just to put your mind at rest.  Take care, xxx


----------



## kirsty5

ladies, sorry for the me post but i'm freaking out. said to dh earlier that i didn't think it had worked cos (.)(.)'s stopped hurting (elpis, i gave you the advise that it didn't matter about that and now i can't listen to my own advice!!!). then i did my pessary and 10 mins later went to the loo and there was a bit of brown blood. there's been no more since but its too late for implantation. i think af is coming tonight. xxx

congrats to the bfp's!!!! xxx


----------



## K2010

Hey kirsty, 

I hope it isn't af. There is still a chance it's late implantation, if I counted right ur 12 days past e/c and implantation can happen from day 5-12. Fx for u hun x


----------



## kirsty5

Thanks k2010, I hope so. Its going to be a long night. X


----------



## AmyCat

Hello from Rome, ladies!

So great to hear good news from some of you! Congrats to Summerglory, Sazzasarah, and Lou la on the BFPs!

Wenkev and Stuartswife,I'm so very sorry that this round didn't work. I   that you will each become a mummy one day ... And soon!

Welcome to all the newbies. This board us great, and def makes the 2ww more tolerable  

It's been a crazy few days with DHs family here. I've also continued having massive AF-type cramping that wakes me up each night.

But today is my OTD, and I peed on two different sticks (different brands, of course  ) I was so scared to look at them. But, I'm happy to report that they both were a BFP.    

I still don't believe it, and won't until I have that first scan. I'm very aware that a miscarriage is still very possible so early. But, that just goes to show you that cramping isn't always a bad sign. Looking forward to hearing from my testing buddies 

   to all of you!!!


----------



## Clare_M

Hi,

So pleased it's last day before testing, it has been torture this not knowing. I have been having period like systems for the last few days and it has been driving me mad. Combinations of cramps and loo checking all the time. I nearly tested on Sunday I bought a test but didn't do it in the end as I thought it was too early. I am just pleased to know for sure tomorrow, pretty certain that it is not going to be good  

Kirsty my testing buddy, hope your doing ok Hang in there it can still be implantation, and you can still bleed and be pregnant. I know it must be really upsetting as you are so close now but it doesn't mean it hasn't worked.

So pleased for all the amazing BFP, so happy for you all  

Big Hugs

Clare


----------



## jen80737369

Good luck to all those testing today and congrats to everyone with BFP'S x x x
Thinking of everyone else who sadly hasnt got the results they all long for x x x


----------



## PositiveCi

Congrats to all the BFP's!!   

and consolation to all the BFN's!! I really feel for you!

Kirsty - How you doing chick Really hope it's implantation....really praying for you sweet   

AFM - still bleeding so yes it's A/F, took out a HPT and thought blow it i'll take it and as suspected a BFN!! Have been grieving since Sunday and altho it made me physically wince to see it, I expected it! and don't worry ladies i shall still test on Thursday as it's my OTD.  

It is horrible and feel lousey, altho strangely this time, I feel more ready to try again, so am looking forward to my FET, if it doesn't survive the thaw, will do another fresh, perhaps change clinics after 2 failed cycles...thats recommended isn't it? But most of all I am excited about dancing again, I have missed it so much over the last few weeks and it is a brilliant healer for me so I am going to drown myself in dance, I am into performance and have my first post ICSI performance on Saturday......DP has been great, he is my rock and we have discussed time frames as to when to go again so have a focus....also can loose the IVF belly too....obviously none of the above are substitute for not being able to get pregnant but they work for me and fill a hole.

Anyway ladies, enough of my mystical ramblings xxxx


----------



## sazzasarah

Postitve Ci really sorry to hear it's a bfn for you. All those things you're planning sound like great ways to manage the sadness at the end of a cycle.

Amycat so pleased to hear you have a bfp!! Yay!!


----------



## Linsley27

Hi Ladies

I attempted to post yesterday but server was down!

Congratulations to all those BFP, and I am so sorry for everybody who has had a BFN x
Huge amounts of luck for everybody still on the 2ww road.

AFM please add me to this forum.

I had a 2d ET on thursday 5th using a DE. We have one 3d frozen embie at the 7cell stage.
We only get this shot at IVF as I dont want to put my friend through it all again, including the EC

Not sure if I have been gettting side effects or not, some cramping, bloating and hot flashes. but reading the effects of all of the medication they all include the same side effects. Also if you look for symptoms you could find them, even when they dont exist haha. But def no spotting. I have also read that not everybody gets implantation spotting! I am so confused 

Oh yeah my OTD is the 21st! such a long wait, 16 days post ET and 18 post EC

Good luck everybody

Lou xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

PositiveCi.. I'm so sorry to hear your news.. I feel for you as I know how it feels   one thing that helped me was the fact that I started my AF and that the day of OTD didn't hit me so harsh so I guess made things a little easier.. I'm now 5 days past OTD and everyday does get easier.. bit dramatic I know but I did really feel shell shocked and gutted beyond belief. 

Confrats to all the BFP and again big hugs to all BFN's..

AFM well I'm still in the dikema pit of FET or Fresh?!?!?!?! Goodness now's what to do.. With only two frosties it worries me silly so I keep thinking fresh is best!      yet more money! 

Good Luck to everyone waiting for OTD.. xx


----------



## kd_sg

Hi Ladies

Congrats to all the   and big hugs to all the  

I am pleased to say that our test yesterday was a  . We are due to re-test again next monday then go for an early scan

xx


----------



## Clare29

Hi,

Can you add me please - this is my 3rd go at ivf. Had 2 embies transfered last friday. OTD is 19th May.

Lots of love and luck to everyone x x 

Clare
x


----------



## jonut

HI holly

Please can you add me to the thread?

Hi Everyone,

So happy to hear of the BFP's,    to the ladies who got BFN's.

Had 2 embies put back in on Saturday, felt hot and bothered though thats gone now, few twinges and stomach cramps like period pain plus sore breasts - what does it all mean?  

Second go at this, not a clue how im not gonna drive myself nuts over the next week and a bit - anyone else OTD 21st??

Could do with a cycle friend or ten to talk to    Trying to stay positive and also gather my strength if its a BFN again.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Congratulations to Summerglory and all the other lucky ladies with their much wanted BFP, best of luck on your next step of your journey  

 To all who have gotten a BFN,   for your nest cycle.

Kirsty - Your post interests me as my OTD is also the 11th May and yesterday I started getting a brown/old blood discharge as well. Only upon wiping but it has continued!   Before yesterday I had no AF signs or cramping, I had expereinced ovary/ovulation type twinges and strains which a few ladies on a different thread have reassured me that they experienced them before the got a BFP so I was feeling a little hopeful. But now im worried, like yourself, that AF is on its way. However this morning no sign of it and no cramps (which I do sufer from terribly normally). What has happened with you today? I hope so much that we both get a BFP tommorrow and AF stays well away. I do believe that it could still be implantation as with it being old blood you can loose the old implanation bleed any time after implantation actually occured but I fear I am hoping and wishing here. I am too scared to test, Ive said if AF hasnt appeared by tommorrow I will test. Ive had a quite relaxed and chilled 2ww and havn't really symptom spotted until now. Im going  , I just wish I knew either way. Sending lots of   to you.  XxX


----------



## CanarySharon

Hello girlies

Thought I'd share my news with you .... I got a BFP this morning woohoo!  Woke at 2.30am, couldn't get back to sleep so at 3.30am we done the test and strong line appeared    Know its early days and am cautious but can't help but be excited

 to all those with BFPs

 to all the BFNs

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Linsley27

Hey there jonut
I will be your test buddy as I am also the 21st. My ET was 2 days before yours x

Good luck x

Congratulations to all those BFP today xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

can i join you please, ive done a week of the 2ww starting to go a bit mad now 

my clinic have given me a test date of 21st may but thats like 16dp et way to long and my immune DR has given me a test date 17th to do bloods that 14dpec so next tue

nat xxx


----------



## Fringo

Hi ladies,

So I got my official BFN yesterday which was no surprise at all. I'd done all my crying by then and am just gearing up to hope that I can do another round with my eggs.

HUGE congrats to all the BFPs - absolutely thrilled for you and best of luck with the forthcoming weeks and months.

HUGE hugs to all my fellow BFNs - it's a bloody, bloody hard time.  

Where should I go on this board to find out more about acupuncture and herbal stuff? I'm definitely going to do acupuncture this time (I'm terrified to be honest but it can't be worse than some of the other stuff we've had done of late eh?) but I'm very circumspect in herbal remedies and don't want to get bullied into it or maybe get my mind put at rest that it actually can be beneficial.

Will hopefully be back on the 2WW soon - got another month before my hospital are even going to contact me! Another bloody wait!!!



Lots of love,

C xxx


----------



## sazzasarah

Well done canarysharon!  So pleased for all these BFPs!!!!! Yay!

I am stressed out. Just rang the Lister, and got a message back from them like "yes, well you may have got a BFP, but don't bother to call us til Thursday, just test again then because that's 14 days after the egg collection. Meanwhile, take the progesterone". Just go away and don't bother us yet. Didn't even mention any of the immune questions I asked them in my call. Fair enough it's early, but I rang them early on purpose, because I want them to start thinking about my immune response, to help me to keep this pregnancy. 

Shouldn't they be checking out how the natural killer cells are responding to pregnancy, tweaking the prednisolone dosage... or something? Maybe there is actually nothing that needs doing so far. But I get the impression that other places have a more hands on approach.  I can imagine them saying afterwards "so, you had another miscarriage, maybe you needed more immune treatment, we'll do that next time". But why can't they do something proactive now?

Sorry, this is a silly rant. I have no reason to suspect anything's wrong. And many of you are still waiting to hear on your 2ww, so this must sound very self indulgent for someone who has already managed to get a BFP.  

But I can't bear to get through the scans, even see a heartbeat again, and then lose it. And the cycles are so hard, none of us want to do it again.

Has anyone got any experience of this? I might try other threads to see what I can find out. Thanks for listening.


----------



## helana74

Sazzasarah - I am having immune treatment alongside my IVF with Dr Gorgy and he tends to advise that if you have tested on a pee stick and its positive, you should immediately have a blood test to measure the actual amount of HCG in your bloodstream and then another in 48 hours to ensure the HCG is doubling so maybe the Lister could at least do that?  If this is then all good he wouldn't retest initially your NK cells but would give you an Intralipid drip (not sure whether Dr Thum does this year) and then once the heatbeat is seen at around 6.5 weeks, he will then retest your NK and depending on the results, will decide what treatment protocol to put you on to ensure you get through the pregnancy.

If I was in your position I would book in a blood test now with the Lister or any other clinic on Harley St if you live/work in London as you can get the results the same day.
If you cant do that then maybe your GP will help.  Good luck and well done on your BFP.
x


----------



## Anthu

So sorry Fringo & Clare ..take time and take good care xx

Congrats to all the BFP xx


----------



## jo123h

Hi everyone - can I join this thread please?  I have been on the April/May cycle buddies but looks like I should be on here now.  I had mt ET on Friday 6 May - 2 x 2 day embryos transferred and have OTD on 20 May - is anyone else testing on this date?

So many BFP's - brilliant!!

  to all of those with BFN!!


----------



## sazzasarah

helana74 thanks for good advice, really helpful. i am getting on the blower to them again and will make them give me a blood test!  Also booked a consultation with Dr G on Friday.  Thank you again x


----------



## Anthu

Hi Ladies..

Ok.. I have a question. I had a day3 ET on 6th. Shouldn't my OTD be 19th May not 20th ?? (I thought it was 16 dpo). 

xx


----------



## Anthu

Jo123h .. You have the same dates as me but you had a day 2 transfer on 6th. If you had EC on 4th does it not mean you had a day3 transfer on 6th?? I'm really confused now sorry xx


----------



## K2010

Hi Anthu, it varies between clinics. My otd is 18dpo (e/c) and yet others is much shorter. Implantation takes place between 5-12 dpo some times longer and implantation can take 1-4 days to complete plus then it can take a further 1-2 days for the hcg to be tested on pregnancy tests. So the earliest it can be detected is day 8 and some times it can be as long a day 19 or longer. So day 16 sounds fine, don't worry too much that others are different to yours it's just how ur clinic obviously likes to do it. Hope that helps x


----------



## Anthu

Thanks K2010.. I've just had a look at what the clinic had written. They printed sheet says 18dpo but have written I remember the nurse calculating in her head and writing down down 20th as OTD. For me 18dpo should be 19th right?? Even having 1 day less to wait is major. lol 

xx


----------



## K2010

Ur welcome Anthu. I think u might be counting from transfer and not collection. From my calculations ur otd if done at 18 days would be 22nd, so I would stick with the 20th as that's what ur clinic has said. I know how hard the 2ww wait is, as I'm sure we all do. I might test a little early as I'm already getting impatient and if it's negative I've always got until my otd for it to change. If ur unsure about ur otd u can always phone ur clinic for reassurance x


----------



## Anthu

Thanks K2010 .. you're absolutely right, I should just call them and confirm


----------



## jo123h

Hi Anthu, my clinic said that the 6th would be a day 2 transfer and I test 14 days after transfer - they have given me an appointment to take a urine sample in to the clinic at 11am on the 20th but I think I am going to test at home and check the result before I go in as I don't want to burst into tears there if its a BFN.  From what I've read on the other thread, everyone is doing different and I keep getting myself confused lol.  

How long does it take to implant after ET?

I've also had a letter from my clinic today saying that my leftover embie didn't make it to the freezer which made me have a bit of a wobble until DH reminded me that the best 2 are snuggling away inside!  The letter was a standard leaflet type thing with my hospital label stuck on - so not very personal 

anyway so far I think I am quite sane, just worried about what I can and can't do?  And trying to stay positive    

    to everyone  x


----------



## Anthu

Hey Jo.. I think my OTD is supposed to be 20th. I was just hoping for 1 day less. lol. I was given a hpt and told to call them with the results.

I am so sorry to hear about your embie not making in to the freezer, but your hubby is absolutely right. Hope your 2 embies are feeling very sticky 

I was just looking up implantation too. The information varies a lot so I am now confused. Yesterday and today I am having really bad cramps. Have you had any? My boobs have been hurting up until today and now nothing much at all. I know it was probably the progesterone making them sore in the first place, but now I don't know what to think of this lack of pain.

In terms of what you can and can't do, my 1st go I was told not to do anything so I lay there for most of the time and it failed. My 2nd go I was careful but quite active but it failed too. This time there is nothing that my clinic has said not to do including having sex and having baths, so I'm taking it as easy as I feel comfortable. I think the important thing is just to be sensible.

I am glad to hear you're feeling quite sane. As for me, I am going a bit crazy  As I have time off work at the moment, I think I really need to find something else to distract myself. I feel bloated and heavy I don't feel much like going out, so I am going to go get a few books to read to see if I can survive a few days without obsessing xx


----------



## kirsty5

hi everyone

forever hopeful, ive had a bit more brown blood today but nothing else. i've had a couple of twinges but not cramps. i've just tested on diluted wee (bit stupid) and it was negative. daren't tell my dh cos he'll go mad as he wanted to wait until tomorrow. am off to the hospital for a blood test in the morning but not feeling hopeful at all. my boobs are a tiy bit sore today afetr nothing yesterday - god i don't know! i'm so scared that its a no again. how are you feeling?

to my other testing buddies (elpis, clare and foreverhopeful) good luck tomorrow!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Kirsty- the brown loss became more red and AF like while at work, so just done a test and it's negative   I'm gutted, had such an emotional day, doubt I'll test tommorrow as I'm sure AF will be here in full flow. Can't bring myself to tell DH, just hiding sobbing in the bedroom.

I hope you get a BFP in the morning and not AF

Best of luck to everyone else
XxX


----------



## kirsty5

oh foreverhopeful, i am so sorry sweetie.   i don't want to give you false hope but some ladies do bleed and still get their bfp's (lawtona on this thread). are you having a blood test done?? xxx


----------



## AliG63

Hiya Ladies,
Realising I'm crashing into the main thread.  Sorry..   In a bit of a panic as don't feel I've got any real symptoms- hope there's some people out there who feel the same maybe?! 
My OTD is nxt Mon 16th. Had few twinges last wk but nothing more. no sore boobs just feeling v emotional and nervous wreck (like everyone else )    Last time had DE and ironically had a bfp,  I'm sure I had more twinges. Although I havent had any bleeding which must be a good sign. help me out, think I'm going   
Any reassurance would be appreciated   Thanks.
love Ali Xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

No, the clinic just asks me to test myself. I'm pretty sure it's game over for me, thanks for the   thoughts.
Fx for you in the morning
Xx


----------



## kirsty5

forever, so so sorry. go and tell your dh and have a hug. i know how much it hurts and nothing i say will make it any better but i am thinking about you.    

ali, i haven't had any symptoms really either but my otd isn't until tomorrow so you probably want reassurance from a bfp lady!!!!! but i have "spoken" to lots of ladies who had absolutely nothing and still got their bfp so stay strong.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just a quick post as my battery has almst run out  

welcome to the thread

AliG63, Nat4353, clare29, jo123h, Linsley27 and jonut lots of  to you all

Congrats to the BFP ladies, AmyCat, Canary Sharon, kd sg, summerglory, Lou la, sazzasarah and jd1000

sorry to read of the BFN Fringo, ClareM, forever hopefull
  

Kirsty said it elsewhere but thinking of you for OTD hope the bloods bring you a BFP

 and      

Fringo i think it was you who was asking about therapies (comp ones) i will pm tomorrow with some links when i have some battery lol

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Fringo said:


> Where should I go on this board to find out more about acupuncture and herbal stuff? I'm definitely going to do acupuncture this time (I'm terrified to be honest but it can't be worse than some of the other stuff we've had done of late eh?) but I'm very circumspect in herbal remedies and don't want to get bullied into it or maybe get my mind put at rest that it actually can be beneficial.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> C xxx


Hi Fringo,

Here is a link for the Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual approaches

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Acupuncture can be found on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

This isnt for everybody but i found visualisation helpful, more can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0

Hope this helps honey 

Em


----------



## The_girl

Sorry ladies, but can u help?

I am on 11dp2dt. I meant to test on Saturday but could not wait so done it this morning. I had a BFP!!! Is this reliable as I have done it that early??


----------



## elpis

Hello everyone. its a BFN for us. gutted- particularly because they gushed about how great the embryo was.  i havent had any symptoms for a few days now so its confirmed what i thought which is nothing is going on. have had no bleeding but i suppose now that i have stopped cyclogest that will happen shortly. we have some frozen so presumably that will happen in a few months. 

take care all and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## The_girl

Sorry about that Elpis


----------



## Linsley27

So sorry elpis aand forever hopeful   

Alig 
I also had some mild cramping at first but now nothing! No sore boobs, no bleeding.
I Feel hotter than normal, like when I was down regging and bloated, but feel this may be from the progesterone!!!

I also used a DE from a very close friend of mine. I have 2 x 2dt embies with one 3day embie frozen at the 7 cell stage. My OTD is the 21st. 

Fingers crossed for your BFP on 16th which will lift my spirits xxx

Congratulations to al  the BFP today xx

this is like evrybody living in the big brother house! everybody is watching waiting for something to happen! my mam wants to start knitting already!!!!!


----------



## summerglory

Elpis & foreverhopeful, sending you both lots of


----------



## jo123h

Morning everyone,

Hi Anthu - I'm feeling a lot like you, had mega sore boobs until yesterday, now they are just big and not sore.  I've been having stomach pains ever since my EC but last night started cramping and am now worried that AF is on her way (very similar to pains I normally get) so today maybe I'm not as positive as yesterday lol.

Also getting myself worked up about the weekend.  DHs brother and wife are coming over from Switzerland with their baby (for everyone to meet him). I told DH that it is going to be difficult for me and he has told me that I have to be "normal".  I felt like saying thats easy for you to say!!!!  They are having a big BBQ with lots of quests and the last thing I want to to be gushing over someone elses baby and waiting on all the guests!!!  Sorry rant over   

Anyway need to do something to take my mind off things today.  I have felt quite sane until today and now I feel    need to give myself a   

So sorry to hear about the BFN foreverhopeful and elpis - sending you lots of    

ps sorry for the me post  xxx


----------



## Anthu

Morning Jo123h,

So sorry that you are having a down day today. My boobs are still huge and are back to being slightly sore (but not like before) and my cramps have gone now, so I wouldn't worry too much about the cramps hun. Mine were just like af too and really bad and I did think af was on it's way. I hope your cramping disappears soon too hun and like others have told me, it's probably progesterone causing these cramps.

In the end you and no one else can know what you can and can't handle during this already stressful time, so if you go to the bbq and feel that it's too much to handle then you have to escape. It might even turn out to be a welcome distraction and take your mind off things for a few hours. In situations like that I remind myself about how much I love babies and hope that my time comes too. 

So..this I pray is your time  xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Huge   to all the   s     .


A huge   for all the BFNs, I hope all your dreams come true very soon.


I'm sorry I had to disappear for a few days but the 2ww finally took its toll   .
  Well I've had an interesting few days, on monday afternoon I started spotting brown blood so thought that it was all over as that's what happened to me last time. Anyway after a good cry I got my head round the fact it was another BFN. Yesterday I just couldn't get it out of my head that something wasn't right so went and bought some pee sticks to put myself out of my misery. My otd is tomorrow but I've been testing positive since yesterday and again this morning   . I'm not announcing it as my official BFP until I get my bloods done, I keep thinking that I will go to the clinic tomorrow and it will become a negative, so still scared of test day   . I'm so happy that our one little fighter has made it this far I'm just   it continues to grow.  
salx


----------



## jo123h

Thanks Anthu, I feel better already    it is so good to be able to hear what other people are feeling, makes me feel less   .  I might tell DH and his parents that I will go to the BBQ however if I've had enough then I'll go home, suppose if I tell them that from the start if I do disappear it won't be a shock.

Ps my boobs are huge lol

xx

pps Salblade - will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Anthu

J0123h, you are absolutely welcome hun and I agree, having other people here going through the same thing helps soo much xx I think it's a great idea about letting them beforehand. In the end they wouldn't want you to get stressed xx Time to show some cleavage and make the most of the gorgeous weather  

Sal.. that sounds so positive..   for tomorrow.    fingers crossed

xx


----------



## K2010

Morning all,

Congrats to all those that have got bfp's x

Hugs for those with bfn's x

Good luck to those testing today, I hope to hear of more bfp's x

Can I ask those that have had a bfp's how ur (.)(.) felt? Did the soreness subside at all? I feel so negative today and really hope I will get some reassurance that I'm still in with a chance!!! Thanks in advance xx


----------



## jonut

Hi ladies

Just had a scroll down the list of 2ww ladies and saw the BFP's - really made me smile and more positive as have been feeling a bit low last couple of days - how to survive to 21st OTD I dunno!! 


K2010 - I had ET on Sat 7th and my B**Bs are fairly sore - was mainly at sides but now underneath as well. DH elbowed me by accident - strange that I loved that it was so sore!  
Hope this continues but also know it could just be progesterone that thankfully unlike last TX isnt coming out in clumps (sorry).
Other than that overheating stopped monday night - did it implant? 
Normally fall asleep so easy but struggling at the moment.....
Woke up briefly to what felt like AF pain    Last time it came in my second week,      it stays away this time.
DH has his birthday on 17th oh what a lovely present that would be he so deserves to be a Daddy!!

 to all

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little-Lee

Hello all,

I have just done a quick read through the last few pages & it seems there are few of us with sore B**Bs about!! - it must be fairly common.
I am currently on 2ww & taking Gestone injection (they are huge needles & really hurt) 

Does anyone live in north Yorkshire? thats where I am, We did our Tx in Leeds.

sending lots of    to those with bfn's (thinking of you all) - its an awful time.

   for all those in 2ww

xxx


----------



## Smidget

Hello everyone

Having had OHSS and been admitted to hospital I went for ET today hoping against hope that they would let me go ahead....... 

And I'm now PUPO with one lovely blast! Hooray

OTD 23rd may   

Smidget xxxxx


----------



## jo123h

Smidget - have been thinking of you!!!  Big woop to you and congrats on being PUPO!!  xxx


----------



## Anthu

Smidget that's great news  Congrats on being PUPO..hope your embie is a real fighter xx


----------



## catkate10

Congratulations to all those with BFP's
and very warm      to those with BFN's


2 Days till the dreaded OTD of Friday 13th     


Little-Lee - I'm in West Yorkshire and also had our Tx in Leeds 


        to everyone and congrats Smidget on being PUPO!!   


xx


----------



## Little-Lee

Catkate10 - Where are you at with your Tx at the moment? xxx


----------



## kirsty5

hi ladies

its pretty much a negative for me - the blood test showed hcg level of 6 so something happened but not enough for the pregnancy to stick. 

good luck to everyone else testing. xxx


----------



## summerglory

Kirsty5 - sorry to hear that


----------



## K2010

Ok ladies, I know I shouldn't of but I just done a test fr and it's a faint positive!!! I'm 7dp5dt and otd isn't until 17th so not going to completely believe it just yet. It's been 14 days since I took the trigger shot so surely that would be out of my system by now. I really hope it's real, been trying for 6 years and never seen a positive before. Gonna test again tomorrow with first morning pee and fx! I so can't believe it and don't quite think I can just yet x


----------



## catkate10

Kirsty5 - so sorry       


Little-Lee - I'm 2 days until OTD - I so don't want to be returning to Seacroft for a further course of treatment.


----------



## sazzasarah

Kirsty5, really sorry to hear. What a sad thing. Take care xxxx 

K2010 - many congratulations those sore boobs were there for a reason!


----------



## AliG63

Kirsty. and for those other ladies who've just got a bfn.  SO, so sorry for you.big  have been there so know WELL how devastated your  feeling . lots of good wishes for the next time. DONT GIVE UP!!! we're all in the same rocky boat. and we DO get there in the end I believe, and pray.

Lots of luck to the ladies about to test..My boobs are bit sensitive, but not sore. No bleeding, but what does that mean??!!  SOoo hard not get sympton obsessed. Just hope I'm one of those who gets a bfp without any symptoms  but it drives you crazy don't it? 
Lots of love Ali xx


----------



## K2010

Thanks sazzasarah, it was my boobs not feeling as sore that made me test. I'm still not convinced its true yet, I know u tested quite early too, was it 5dp5dt? Did u test again? x


----------



## Little-Lee

*K2010* - I am to scared to test before 17th but the suspense is killing me. Fingers Crossed for you hun xxx

*CatKate10* - 2 days!! I will be thinking of you hun, Good Luck xxxx


----------



## K2010

Little-Lee - I had convinced myself that it hadn't worked so figured doing a test early and it coming back negative that I would still have until my otd for it to change. I was not expecting to see a positive. U should do what u feels best for and I commend anyone that does manage to wait the full 2 weeks x


----------



## Anthu

Any of you ladies having nose bleeds? Nothing major but just slightly. I don't know if this is due to the progesterone or not. 

Ali.. you sound a little like me  Hope you don't drive yourself nuts symptom spotting like I have xx


----------



## Linsley27

Kirsty  Huge   

Life is a very rocky road!! and sometimes very unfair!!


----------



## Linsley27

Ali & Anthu

snap! 
symptom spotting is driving me mad . 
Even think I may have them when I may not! 
If I am honest I dont think I have any! 
Hope this is not a bad sign


----------



## sazzasarah

K2010 - I tested in the afternoon of 5dp5dt  and every morning since then... now getting to the point where it's not getting any darker as it's dark already.

For any avid symptom spotters, I had the following. I have had this pretty much the same, all 3 times I was pg and not at other times, for what it's worth - (but we all know it means NOTHING, right, as we're all different!! hehe!)

Sore boobs underneath, off and on from about 4dp5dt, but they don't keep going the same soreness - they stop and start!
Fluttery feeling - like as if you've just had a big shock and are trying to calm down. For me this is the main feeling in early pregnancy - could be partly mental, but it doesn't go away once I've tested and it can suddenly come on even when I am really calm and doing something else. I seem to have it all the time! It's a bit like progesterone feeling, but progesterone makes me more weepy than panicky. Comes on gradually during the 2ww.
Waking up early - like EARLY - 3am, 4am....
A particular little stabby pain - a bit like when you're having ET, and you feel the catheter go through into your uterus - can anyone relate?   For me it happens about 3 or 4 times around 4 or 5 days post transfer. This time, it woke me up in the night. I can only describe it as something in your womb feels like it's going 'BOINK!!"  Ridiculous I know!  .  Different from the ongoing pain of ovaries hurting after the EC.
No implantation bleed this time, but I did have spotting for a day at 13days after EC last time.
Totally normal, AF style cramps on some days - and none at all on other days - aching back sometimes, but then not other times. Really hard to tell what's the ovaries hurting, and what's anything else. 
Once I'd had positive tests I also felt hot - but I might be making this up!


----------



## Anthu

Hi Sazassarah.. reading your post and I have all the same symptoms which has got me a little excited  I was thinking it was all because of the progesterone, but you never know right?! I even had the 'BOINK' feeling in my womb that you described, but it happened only once, but everything else I am having.  You've made my day xxx


----------



## K2010

Sazzasarah - thanks that has reassured me that maybe it's a real bfp for me too, will keep testing and hopefully I will get the same. Thanks for putting ur symptoms up too, that's really useful to me and everyone else too. I have had the same symptoms plus on Sunday I felt nauseous and fuzzy headed, think that could have been implantation day. How many embryos did u have transferred? x


----------



## sazzasarah

just one this time - we had another one but cos of ongoing immune issues we thought we'd try one at a time.

glad the symptoms are helpful - I have checked so many myself over the years though, and it's really hard to tell what is happening... one person's BOINK might be another person's indigestion!!  So I don't want to mess with your heads!


----------



## K2010

I think u made a very wise decision sazzasarah and I pray that your one precious embie sticks and that u have a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## jonut

Sazzasarah - thanks for the big symptom list, i was like whoop whoop i have some of those!  

K2010 - wow can't believe you tested so early, actually i can as i thiink that may be me in a few days, going nuts not even a week in yet!   Great news  

Good luck to all us ladies here's to BFP's and many happy times ahead

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

argh just lost a post  

Kirsty so sorry sweetheart
its positive that the embie implanted just wished it was a sticky perhaps clinic will look into reasons for it not being sticky   

Elpis so very sorry sweetie to read of your BFN

Welcome to the_girl, Smidget and Little-Lee


 for testing tomorrow salblade and ker43
Positive CI thinking of you for OTD tomorrow   

Sazzasarah fab news on the hcg levels honey

     and  to those in the wait

Emxx


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.  I'm back, been a bit busy winding up work and play ready for a rest! My consultant has signed me off for 3 weeks this time as I do quite a physical job and she wanted to give me the best chance. A tad excessive maybe but hey, I'm not complaining!

Big, big hugs to all those with BFN, my heart goes out to you all, take time to rest and re-cooperate and gather your thoughts and best of luck for next time if you choose to give it another go and best of luck with whichever path u choose if you have decided not to try again. xx

To all those with BFP, well done, now enjoy every moment!   

As for me, well we had EC today. It all went well and I can remember much more than last time!  In a bit more pain but hey, shouldn't complain!  We got 7 eggs so fingers crossed they fertilize. We were pleased with 7 eggs as were a bit panicky after our follicle numbers kept dropping at the scans!  They explained it all in the end - basically to start with all the shadows on the baseline scan are not follicles so we never actually had 14!  We only ever had 11 (2 of which were tiny, tiny) and in the next two scans they just referred to the larger ones so that was why numbers varied from a scary 4 to a much better 7!  When we asked about last time we had the treatment this was very similar and today we got exactly same amount of eggs as last time so my body seems to be pretty consistent!!  Anyway our fingers are firmly crossed that my eggs are strong and his little swimmers love my eggs!!

Can't believe that we are here again, it really is mentally draining. I am pleased I have been given the opportunity to rest but feel for my OH as he has been rushing around just as much as me, if not more. He struggles to see me going through all of this and tries to be strong for the both of us, which I can tell is physically and mentally draining him! We got up at 4:30am this morning to get to London for EC. Got back at 3:00pm, I went straight to bed and he went straight to work, he is still there now!!  I suppose at least with me being signed off I will be able to cook him nice dinners every night when he gets in from work!!

Anyway, enough from me. Sorry I have been waffling!!  Good luck to all still to test. Positive Mental Attitude!!

Nix. xx


----------



## yazz

hi 
im waiting for 11pm to do my trigger shot, have had to go longer than first expected poor response but going for ec on friday i have 5 follies good luck to all 

yazz xx


----------



## catkate10

Good luck Yazz     xx


----------



## catkate10

Gosh, after 14 years of TTC we have a    OTD tomorrow, fingers crossed.


Good luck to everyone testing today xx


----------



## Linsley27

Congratulations catkate, well done x

Good luck to everybody else on the 2ww still

AFM, call me stupid but i did a pee stick this morning and it was a bfn. Wat too early I know, but I am going round the bend!!! 

Its only 7 days post ET and 9days post EC!!! Not supposed to to pee stick till the 21st!
Just thought i might see a glimmer as I had lower abdo cramp for most of yesterday and I feel hot all the time!! Prob just the progesterone or the estradol!!!!

 myself up now


----------



## Linsley27

good luck yazz and nix xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Nix  for the call, when is ET scheduled for 
Yazz  for EC tomorrow

Linsley27, honey please disregard the test result, i tested the same time as you in my 2ww, got a bfn and 5 days later got a BHCG of 109  i know i sent myself   remember after implantation the hcg levels double 48-72 hrs approx so the chances of seeing so soon are pretty slim!

Catkate  on your BFP

back later ladies to update the list

Em


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey ladies,

As suspected it was a horrible BFN for me! Very very sad but the fact I've hd a/f since Sunday prepared me for this! 

My plan is to enjoy my up coming holiday, dance my socks off, have some counselling and start acupuncture with a view to try our little frostie around Sept time, if that does not survive the thaw or doesn't work we will do a fresh cycle over Xmas! At least now we can move on and have a plan in action! Everything helps!!

Anyway, thanks to all you gorgeous ladies for your support, best of luck to you all! Congrats on the BfP's and hugs to the BFN! If any of you want a chat please message me! 

See you all on another board! 

Lots of love,

Ci xxxx


----------



## summerglory

congrats catkate!


----------



## ker43

A BFN here I'm afraid.  
Had v. little symthoms apart from some cramping and I had no bleeding at all but not to be. 

Tks for the support and the humour. Good luck to everyone and hoping for lots more BFP's.


----------



## Martha Moo

ker43 and PositiveCI so sorry to read of your BFN

   

Be kind to yourselves and take care

Love Em


----------



## Linsley27

Positiveci and ker   

Hope to see you on this thread in the future xxx


----------



## AliG63

KER 43 Postive CI, SO, sorry.  I've been there. know well the feelings. sending lots of    Stay strong and it WILL happen.

Ladies, still not getting any real symptoms , apart from last night, had twinge  but trying to stay positive.
Anyone else feeling a bit negative like me??!1   Testing 16th.  
Ali Xxx


----------



## Annakin

Hi all
really preparing myself for a BFN tomorrow - started spotting at the weekend and then i think AF arrived tuesday and hasnt stopped.  very strange as my AF never normally lasts more than 3 days and is much heavier than usual
ah well - at least the wait will be over tomorrow and will know for certain.
the last 2 weeks have been torture - for both me and many people around me!

yazz - hope the trigger shot went ok last night
Nix01 - good luck with it all - enjoy the time off and make sure you dont drive yourself stir crazy!
catcake - congrats to you!  yay!
linsley- steady girl -its way too early!

Ci - so sorry my lovely - your words over the weekend helped keep me going so hope you find some strength somewhere that will help you

ker 43 - big hugs for you too xxxx

Ali - keep the faith and hope the weekend goes quickly for you!

xxx


----------



## catkate10

AliG63 - I had very little symptoms at all aside from a few cramps last weekend. Though the wierd thing was that one of my cats was drawn to sitting by my stomach (or trying to get on it) over a few days. Had a laugh with my mum that she knew something we didn't   


     for Ci, Ker 43 & Annakin xx


----------



## capricorn1974

hi eveyone

i test on the 18th had transfer on the 5/5 one 8 cell grade 1,

does anyone know when the trigger shot should be out you system?

thanks and good kuck to everyone

capricorn


----------



## sazzasarah

PostiveCi and Ker43, I am really sorry to hear your sad news. Life is so unfair isn't it. Hope you have a lovely few weeks in the sunshine recuperating and good luck for the future xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Capricorn, 


We test on the same day and I'm dreading It I have had some symptoms but i don't know if I'm willing the, on or not?  Who knows?  You drive yourself crazy in the 2ww!

I hope you get your BFP XX


----------



## capricorn1974

hi victoriag

my Testing buddy!! what symptons have you had?
mine have been feeling a little sick retching, not actually being sick some white dischage, very tired, yawning during the day, and some niggling pains, not AF pains though

hope you get a BFP too!!

capricorn


----------



## Pinksarah

Hi Capricorn and Victoria! 

Can I be your testing buddy too? I'm due to test on 18th also! I don't think ive had many symptoms, but I keep thinking I'm sure I'm making stuff up with every little twinge! I've had dreadful wind (TMI - sorry!!!) but I think that's a side effect from the pessaries. I think the discharge might be from that too capricorn? Other than that I've had dreadful backache. I'm going on holiday on Saturday though, and I've been really busy at work, so I haven't been driving myself too loopy!!! 

So sorry and big hugs to all the bfn's, massive congratulations to the bfp's, and everything crossed for all you lovely ladies awaiting tests.

Kisses, Sarah x


----------



## capricorn1974

hi pink sarah- testing buddy.

i know what you mean about the wind!!  

have you has sore boobs as everyone seems to have and i haven't!!?

enjoy your holiday!!

capricorn


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


I'm so sorry PositiveCi, ker43 and Annakin    . Wishing you the best of luck for whatever you decide to do next.


A huge   to all the   s.


Well it's been another eventful day for me. I went to the clinic this morning with my pee in a bag   . I had my bloods taken and then waited for the nurse. There were other couples there but those that went in before me both had BFNs so I was so scared even though I had tested positive at home   . Anyway the nurse had our test and it was positive   . We spent the whole rest of the day waiting for the phonecall on hcg levels, but I started spotting again this afternoon   , which led to total panic. We did get a call and my levels are 93 so I have my official   . I have to go for bloods again next thursday but I'm   all goes well. I'm proof that you only need 1, this was my 4th time as well so there is hope for everyone.
salx


----------



## LeRoux22

Salblade, I am so pleased for you!  Congratulations! xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Salblade  on your BFP

Welcome to the thread, Capricorn1974, Pinksarah, 

Fliz, nix and yazz hope the embies are progressing nicely

Annakin, Amy35, Helana74 and Catkate  for OTD

  and lots of      

Em


----------



## EmcG

Hi Ladies - wondered if I could join you  

Had my ET 7th May test date if 23rd May - 2 wee embies on board 7 and 8 cell. Found the past week I have had some cramping right in the bottom on my tummy, kind of central and my boobs have started to get sore now. Keep thinking my wee niggles are AF and start to panic!!! I do get really bad cramps normally but these are just niggles - anyone else had the same?? This is my 1st ICSI and so have no idea how I should be feeling. We didn't get any frosties   Keep thinkking about my wee souls all the time and wonder if they are still in there. I know everyone is diffrent but thought it would be great If I could share this with you. 

Hope everyone is well, massive congrats to those with a BFP and huge hugs to those with BFN. Be great to get chatting with you all.

EmcG xxxx


----------



## K2010

Salblade - Just wanted to say a big congratulations too u on ur confirmed bfp x


----------



## DAVIES184

to Sal!!!!


----------



## summerglory

Woohoo Salblade congrats! xx


----------



## Amy35

To all you lovely ladies who have supported me over the past few months. A big thank you. 

This cycle has been a bust for us, got my period last weekend and it was a mega horrible, I guess all that lovely lining.

Congratulations to all those of you with BFP there seem to be a lot of you and big hugs to those who have not got one. 

Thanks for your time, I need to take time out from here for a while, so see some of you possible in 6 months. 
xx


----------



## AliG63

Salblade- BIG Congrats girl. Fantastic news!  

Catkate10-  Thanks for you reasurrance. Not sure where you're up to? Did you get a bpf?
Yes still no blimin symtoms cept (.)(.) bit sensitive.!
Feeling really negative, and prob gonna  test (early 12days ptOTD) but hay ho, you've got to haven't you??!! Driving us alll mad I know  
Lots of luck ladies Ali xxxx


----------



## Linsley27

Good morning ladies

Huge   to the BFN

And  to all the BFP

   to everybody still deperatly trying not to do a pee stick early haha
I am such a hypocrit!!!!

AFM, still have my lower abdomen cramp! day 3 now of that! No sore boobs, but they are now tender from me constantly touching them to see if they are tender!!! Lower back pain today.

Oh god am I just looking for things!!
I have bought 2 more pee sticks, but promise to try my best to not use them early 

Lou xx

Good luck to everybody testing today


----------



## jonut

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok and looking forward to the weekend   to cut some time out of this awful 2 ww!

Linsley 27 - I am always trying to find things too!!

Anyone else had this? 

6 days Post Transfer and last night and night before (two embies hopefully knocking at my door   cudnt resist!) awoke with the most intense cramping, was so painful wanted to wake DH up, took more than 1/2 hour to go away and possibly I fell back to sleep!
Only other symptoms are sore B**bs, a feeling downstairs as if I've wet myself, and other jabby sharp pains every now and then.
Hoping for dizziness/nausea soon!!

 to all ladies as i love a good hug
xxxxxxxx


----------



## gottahope

Hello

Please can i join this thread?

I am 4dp3dt with what was an 8 cell and 5cell embie on board. hoping they are snuggling in!!

This is my 4th 2ww...and they dont get any easier!!

I have a 2 year old DS - my miracle (2nd tx) and trying for a sibling to make us complete.

I had a negative day yesterday and cramps on and off all day, day before was a few sharp twinges....nothing today!  I am just trying to take it easy and thats all i can do.  DP is away and doesnt say much...kind of used to this but its still frustrating!

OTD is 24th May....if i get to the 23rd without AF then i may do a sneaky test...  

x


----------



## Scants

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you? I had 2 8 cell embies out back on Monday 9th and have been really positive up to now...just bored of waiting now...never been the most patient person!!!!   I am managing to behave myself and don't even have any tests in the house!!!   

Just wanted to say congrats to all the lucky ladies on here who have had their BFPs...seeing so many has really helped...the spring is a good time for new life...      

...to all the lovely ladies who have had BFNs I am thinking of you   I cannot pretend to know what your going through as I have not been there myself but I hope and pray it will be your turns soon   Even with the little I write on here I know how much help & support this forum is xx

And all those who are testing today I send lots and lots of    


Good Luck xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Linsley,

you have described me to an absolute T

How funny! Your post made me laugh!

Thanks for that!  

Have a good day remember we are another day closer to testing!

V xx


----------



## Linsley27

Thanks Victorian

You always have to see the bright side of things,
I love this forum especially when I see all the bfp!

Keeping my pee sticks down the stairs in my bag so as I am not tempted every time I spend a penny! Honestly if this is a positive for us it will have cost a fotune before it's announced and our treatment was free lol

Good luck everybody 
And a warm welcome to the newbies today xxx


----------



## Anthu

Hi Ladies.. Hope you are all doing well today??

  to all the   s..there seems to be so many which gives us 2 ww'ers a lot of hope  

  to the ladies who got negatives..I hope you are able to keep strong and I wish you all the luck in the future.

Linsley27 you are doing well keeping the pee sticks away.. I actually went to Boots yesterday, stood in front of them and managed to come home without any.. so proud of myself  I do doubt that I would survive till my OTD though   

AFM ... Still so long to wait and time's crawling at a snails pace. I hope you ladies having driven yourself   like I have. Trying not to symptom spot today as I've been known to be a serial symptom spotter and trying to keep a PMA .. so far today its working but don't know how long it'll last  

Hope you all have a   day xx


----------



## Annakin

its confirmed as a BFN for us....

even though we were sort of expecting it - i still feel a bit numb....


----------



## sweet lady

Hi ya all. Could i be added to the list if poss.


Had 1x fully hatched blast and 2x hatching blast transferred today

Otd is 22/5/11,


Thanks


----------



## sazzasarah

Salblade so delighted to hear you got a BFP. Hurray!

Ladies, I'm going to move onto the thread for pregnancy with immune issues as my blood tests show I'm comprehensively up the duff, even starting to convince me by now...!

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart to those who have taken the time to write encouraging messages through the process - FF is really great and it's been a privilege following you through your journeys.  

Congrats to all the BFPs,         to those still waiting and a massive hug to anyone with a BFN this time - it will be your time soon.  

Sarah xxx


----------



## summerglory

Hello lovelies

I'm going to follow Sazzasarah's lead and also leave this thread to move onto pregnancy with immune issues (see you there sazza) and pregnancy club due Jan/Feb 2012.

Repeating what Sazza has said you ladies have been an inspiration to me whilst I've been on this journey and have made it so much more bearable.  Thank you to everyone who has taken an interest in my journey so far and written me messages of support, it means so much to know you are not alone and that others are supporting you every step of the way.

I hope to see as many of you as possible on the other threads and wishing you all the luck in the world throughout your journeys.  Sending you lots of      and        to those who want them.

  

xx


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.

Congrats to all the BFP's there seems to be a fair few on this thread!

 to those with the BFN, as I have said before, look after yourselves and good luck with your next moves whatever they may be. Sending u all lots of love. xx

AFM, The clinic informed us yesterday that only 4 out of the 7 eggs fertilised.  One less than last time but we are still trying to stay positive. As I have read on here before it only takes one good one! Hopefully we will have two out of four though. Due to go for 3dt tomorrow unless clinic ring first thing to say they are all soooo amazing they have all gone to blasto and we have 2 spare to freeze!!  Very doubtful but hey, we can dream!!  Will let u know tomorrow if I am actually finally on the 2ww but I expect I will be.

Nix    xx


----------



## capricorn1974

good luck nix,

hope all goes well for you 

capricorn


----------



## catkate10

Annakin - so sorry       


I  had by BFP confirmed today at Seacroft, Leeds and have a scan booked for the 1st June. Please can you point me as to where I go next on here? On quick glance I can't find the Pregnancy Club that Summerglory mentioned.   


I wish everyone so much good luck and        and         for the future. This is such a nice area to come too when you are going out of your mind over the 2ww and realise that you are not the only one going through it and prevents the constant checking trips to the loo (for a brief time anyway!)   


CK xx


----------



## capricorn1974

hi girls,

i test on wednesday and had transfer on the 5/5, but i started to get A/F pains not alot but little niggly ones i've had about 3 today, i'm started i'm going to start?

any advice will be appreciated?

capricorn


----------



## summerglory

congrats catkake - here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261857.msg4438855#new

xx


----------



## AliG63

Annakin- So, so sorry. Stay positive. really hope it'll be your time next time 

Catkate- Woohoooo!!!! Big Congrats! Wish you all the best. 

Getting reallly, really nervous girls. OTD is Monday, and don't think I'm gonna use the pee stick Too scared. Gonna wait til Monday I think. It's hell isnt it? and can't even have a drink!! 
Anyone else got OTD Mon? Stay strong ladies! 
Ali xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Ladies
can I join you, had 3 blasts (frozen embryo adoption) transfered on 11/05. This is my 10th IVF so hopefully 10th time lucky.  

Congrats to all the lovely BFP's   

And so sorry for the BFN's I know the pain.   Take care of yourselves.xx

Love to all
Joe


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies, Sweet Lady, Emcg, gottahope, scants and joe71 sending lots of 

Annakin and Amy35 so sorry to read of yoour BFN     

Catkate  on your BFP

 for testing tomorrow annieruth 

lots of  and 

Love Em


----------



## yazz

hi all 
big congratulations to those with BFP 
big hugs for the BFN 
thankyou to everyone who wished me luck for ec today, i had 3 eggies retrieved please let them fertilise overnight, 

yazz xx


----------



## annieruth

Good morning everyone, - well have tested 3 times, over the last three mornings, and each time got the faintest seond line imaginable.  Can I really trust this is a bfp? I've never had one before - surely the line would need to be a bit clearer? Will phone the clinic to ask, but am expecting to get an answermachine. Do feel a bit different in myself, with sore (.) (.), very clumsy and fluttery, panicy feelings in my tummy, which I didn't get last time.  Beginning to think this may actually have worked... 

Thanks for the well wishes, good luck to all those testing soon, I did give in & test early, but it has't made me any surer of the outcome.
Big   to all those who didn't get the outcome they were praying for.  Praying next time it THE time for you.  

Ax


----------



## Victoriag

Morning Annie

it sounds to me as though it's a positive.  You have the symptoms and you have faint line have tried the clear blue digital test which actually says that you are pregnan?
Good luck poppet I hoe you the answers that you need xxxxx


----------



## annieruth

Thanks Victoriag - no, I've only been using the hcg one OFU gave me (and ones like it from my m-i-l's surgery!).  Maybe I'll be nipping out to the shops this morning!


----------



## Smidget

Oo sounds positive Annie! Xxxxx

I don't think the dr's ones are that sensitive!

Enjoy your shopping trip (I've got 5 tests in my house already..... first response x2 clearblue normal x2 and clearblue digital x2 already  ) 

I'm a Virgo! Preparation is good.....and I couldn't prepare for anything else so    )

Hope you get a lovely dark line v soon!

Afm I'm   our little blast sticks as had such a hard time with the drugs daily migraine and hospitalised with OHSS that I'm not sure I could do it again and we didn't get any frosties   I was lucky that they allowed me to ET though so really   for little blastie. 
Smidget xxxxx


----------



## annieruth

Thanks Smidget.  Sorry to hear how horrible your tx was this time.  I was told I was at rick of OHSS last time, when they collected 22 eggs, but this time there were only 5.  Strange how it changes.  Delighted you were able to have ET and   for your sticky little blast - loads of       coming your way!.  Think it's still too early to call the clinic - wonder if mum is up yet...!


----------



## Smidget

Oops can't count   * 6 tests  
( and I'm a senior finance assistant     anyone would think my mind was elsewhere or something   )
Smidget x


----------



## Victoriag

I have stopped buying the tests as I know I test early!,  still I'm nearly there now as test on Wednesday!  

Seriously though Annie it does sound positive a line is a line regardless of whether it's a faint one!

Let us know how you get on I'm excited for you!

X


----------



## K2010

Morning ladies, 

Congratulations annieruth, I believe any line faint or otherwise is a positive but I know how hard it is to believe when it's faint. Enjoy and look after urself.

I hope everyone is not going to crazy with the drag of the 2ww and that ur OTDs bring lots of good news.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm checking in from my phone.


Afm - I'm 10dp5dt and I tested early at 7dp5dt and got a bfp, I then did 2 the next day and got another 2 bfps, they all showed a faint line and then yesterday I tested again and got a clearer bfp. So I think it's official a bfp!!!! I will however test again on my official OTD on tuesday for 100% confirmation but we are really pleased and can't believe how lucky we are. We know we've got a long way to go but hopefully we will get there. Fx!


----------



## Victoriag

K2010 

I think I remember you from threads that we both usedlast year!,  many many congrats on your BFP! Xxxx


----------



## K2010

Vicoriag - I remember, it was the July/august thread. Sorry to read things didn't work out last tx but wishing u lots of success for this tx x


----------



## Victoriag

Yeah that's!  So happy to see you got your BFP!

I test wednesday and hope that it's another BFP X


----------



## Linsley27

Morning ladies

Fantastic news on the bfp today, well done xx

Well I have taken the pee sticks upstairs!!! Big mistake haha
Did another one and still neg! But only 9 days post transfer and 11 days post collection! I know it's still to early! But still got lower back pain, lower abdominal cramping and feel mentally hot all the time!! Oh yeah and yesterday the nausea took over all day!

On the brighter side we are getting a new bathroom fitted on Monday so that should keep me off them for a while haha only 7 days to go aaarrrggghhhh 

Still wishing loads of luck to everybody that has more self restraint than myself, and keeping off the pee sticks 

Love Lou xx


----------



## K2010

Victoriag - sending u lots of sticky vibes and hope thy u get a bfp too x

Linsley27 - I hope the next 7 days go quickly for u and u get ur bfp x


----------



## nat4353

fab news on all the bfps xxxx

lins - im to 11dpec i tested yesterday and got a bfn (know its early days) have managed to hold off today and am really going to try hold out till tue and get bloods done

not many symptoms a few rather strange dreams getting a little over heated and been rather teary yesterday but ive learn over my cycles all with different outcomes that symptoms really don't mean too much and ............................. i need to stop analyzing everything its so hard though xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Morniing ladies

Annie a line is a line so congratulations honey   

K2010 yeah congrats to you too.   

I did a very early test today, got some pee sticks of the internet, BFN, but am only 4dp5dt     
No symptoms to report either.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## punk

Hi girls,
I hope ye dont mind me jumping on the bandwagon.
I had 2 grade 1 blasts transferred tues 10th and due to test 19th.  Like the crazy person I am I tested this morning, ridiculous i know and got a bfn.  It was too early wasn't it??
I dont have any symptoms whatsoever bar feeling sick (which I have been from the progesterone anyway) and a horrible taste in my mouth which started today and I often get that so Im not attributing that to anything.  This is torture!!
Congrats to all our BFPs and best of luck to all the 2wwers  xxx


----------



## Smidget

Hi punk

Is a little early Hun! I had ET wed 11th and advised totter in 12 days do even your OTD is less than that lovey!  

At 4days after ET of 5 day blast it's likely to still be finishing it's implantation so keep up the PMA   
 for BFP soon for you
Smidget xxxxx


----------



## capricorn1974

hi all

i had niggly period pains againm today so did a cheap boots test very faint line, so got home and did the clear blue digital pregnant 1-2 weeks!! - so is that defo a positive?

hope your all well 

capricorn


----------



## Smidget

Oh yes Capricorn I would say that's pretty positive! Well done you!!!!! I know you won't believe it til OTD so (tentative) congrats Hun! Xxxxxxxx

Smidget xxxx


----------



## capricorn1974

thanks smidget x x 

good luck to you i'm praying for you

capricorn


----------



## AliG63

Hiya,
  
Anneureth, K2010 .Many Congrats !!  Fantastic news. All the very best for it! 

Linsley27  Victoriag.  Best of luck. Linsley I think your OTD is Mon same as mine. I haven't tested. not got the guts . will do it official Monday  

Nat 4353. Me too. not much in way of symptoms, but staying hopeful!

Punk, Smidget, Capricorn (and anyone I've missed out!) Best of luck for yr OTD!! 

Ali xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi all, 

No news from Annieruth I'm dying to hear what happened with the clear blue digital!

Capricorn your brave testing early I'm due to test Wednesday and I am to scared to do it early? 

Can I ask a question, it may be as illy one but DH and were talking earlier and have now confused each other?  How do they work out how far gone you are with a frozen cycle? Answers on a postcard please?

Have a lovely evening all, I have just woken from a lovely nap I couldn't keep my eyes open and I can smell dinner from downstairs so I'm off!

V xx


----------



## yazz

hi guys 

i posted yesterday to say i had only 3 eggies, had a phone call from the embryologist this morn all has fertilised woop woop going for et mon morn 
good luck to all 

yazz xx


----------



## Victoriag

Yay yazz another step closer! X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

 to K2010 and Annieruth 

Yazz fab news on fertilisation rates  for ET on monday

Sarahlou OTD tomorrow      

 and  to all

Em


----------



## Linsley27

Good Morning Ladies 

Well done Yazz thats great news, Good luck for ET

A huge congrats to all the BFP yesterday, fantastic news. It keeps my hopes high.

AliG my pee stick official day is Sat which will be 16 days post ET and 18 days post EC. My clininc advise this as they say they have had a few false negatives at 14 days post transfere. Their standard prsctice is to carry out ET 2 days following EC.

I am still staying on the positive side, confessed to DH last night that I had carried out 3 pee sticks already!!! He just laughed. He is so restraint though, he doesnt even snoop for christmas pressies early!!!! I do haha

Well good luck to everybody who is doing a pee stick today 

I will continue to show restraint for the rest of the day, randomly symptom spot, say hello to every magpie I see, pick up pennies, oh yeah and wish on every eye lash I find   But on the brighter side   

Lots of love
Lou xx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning girls, 

Been awake since silly o clock this morning and couldn't get to sleep last night and when I did I was woken by a sharp pain in my stomach!

So now I'm having panic and thinking that the pain was something sinister?!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## milly72

Hi Ladies,
wondering if any of you can put my mind at rest.  Had ICSI last week with 2 embies transferred on Thurs.  Since then have felt very bloated and uncomfortable with quite nasty pain when trying to go to the loo.  I also feel full of wind and just generally uncomfortable in my lower abdo.  Am using cyclogest supps and have heard they can have some side effects but I'm worrying that this is abnormal and Tx will fail etc.  Anybody else have these problems?
Thanks in advance and sending good wishes to all,
M  x


----------



## Linsley27

The cyclogest causes all of those symptoms, especially if you use the back entry route!!! You could try the front entry route but also be prepared for nasty symptoms!

Abdominal cramping and a thick White discharge!! In the words of Kieth lemon I use the back door as I would rather have the bloating and wind!
TMI sorry, but were all in the same boat xx

Afm just had some brownish discharge on day 10 post et, please let this be implantation and and not the beginnings of AF xxx

Congrats to Sarahlou she tested bfp two days ago on another thread xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi ladies

Linsley    that was impantation bleed with your embies snuggling in.  

Yazz fab news and good luck with ET

Millie yeah that will be the cyclogest, I've got the same symptoms  

Love to all

Joe
xx


----------



## AliG63

Hi Ladies,
Managed to sleep last night. God knows how  but not testing til tom...too nervous 

Lindsey- Thought it was sposed to be 14days post ET? Our clinic says that our official OTD 14days post 3dt.  3 pee sticks already. God your brave   

Victoriag. Don't worry. it's prob implantation pain. if it doesnt go on just  fleeting on and off . I had that last time. If no bleeding red blood, all should be ok.

Milly.  Don't worry, the wind problem.,  must be due to pessaries. and pain prob implantation. I'm taking oral oestrogen and progest.  so no side effects. but thought pessaries are prob more effective. Our clinic recommended them. but they don't have the equivalent in this country. so Gp surgery said.

Good luck ladies.  Ali Xxx


----------



## capricorn1974

victoria- i only tested as i thought a/f was on the way, i'm testing wednesday as well.

milly- yes wind, and bloating are side effects.

hi everyone else

capricorn


----------



## Smidget

Hi milly72 sorry you're feeling rough, as the other ladies said is probably due to the pessaries and no worries. However, is the pain you're experiencing when you first start to wee? I had mild to moderate OHSS and this was one of my symptoms. It's so difficult to advise as the symptoms are all there for everyone just to different degrees so it may well be just normal bloaty horribleness! 

In my experience if it gets any worse and is difficult to move about or you begin to wee any less then give your clinic a quick call as they will have seen all levels of symptoms before and advise if you need to do anything else...I had to drink loads of milk among other things. 

Hope this helps and you feel better soon-I feel tons better than I did!  

Smidget xxxx


----------



## milly72

Thanks ladies for replies, feel slightly less worried now.  Smidget, thanks for reply.  Hoping that things are just sensitive down there at moment and nothing else.  

M x


----------



## Smidget

In that case I'm sure it is fine ( not nice.....but fine!)

Xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone,   to those of you that have got your  .
 to those who got a  , hope you can stay strong and one day you will get your much wanted  .

hi to everyone still on the 2ww and hoping you all get the outcome we all wish for.

as for me i'm 9dp3dt and going  , i don't know how much longer i can cope as i have very mixed signals going on atm like feeling sick and loss of appetite but then having af pains so really confused atm, also why do the clinic's give such a long wait as i usually have a very regular cycle so my af should be due on 17th may but my otd is 22nd may, does anyone think if i tested tues would it be accurate as this will be 14dpo.


----------



## nat4353

by 14dpo ive always shown - but if you did test then u must test again on otd to be 100% sure - early testing is also very stressfull so if u can hang on hang on xxx its so hard im to going mad here im now 12dpo im finding it so hard this time round xxx


----------



## beans33

Hi, Can I join. Due to test 23rd May. Icsi with 2x embryos on board!


----------



## sammy75

Nat, thanx for your advice and good luck to you for otd.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Sammy75, i agree with Nat4353 if you can hold out then do, i tested early and got a bfn from day 9/10 thru to day 14  it still showed BFN however i had a blood test on day 14 (after EC) and it was a BFP altho it didnt show on a peestick until day 18 when my blood levels were actually 379!
You can get a false negative at day 14 past ec but not a false positive at that stage

Sarahlou posted elsewhere  on BFP

Suziedee and AliG63  for testing tomorrow reaching OTD 

Beans33 Welcome to the thread wishing you lots of luck for the wait and  coming your way

  and      to all in the 2ww

Love Emxx


----------



## annieruth

Evening all. Thanks for your post yesterday evening Victoriag - I took the clear blue in the loos at Tesco yesterday morning, and it said...pregant 1-2 weeks! Have phoned clinic, but as expected got an answer machine.  Am now waiting for them to call back.  It took days last time, but maybe that was because I had a bfn.

Great news on all the BFPs recently - spring is def the time for positives
Good luck to all those still waiting


----------



## AliG63

Holly and Annieruth. and all other ladies 'in waiting'   Best of luck!!. really hope you get your bfp's 
Testing tomorrow. bundle of nerves. will let you all know. cant have wine but will have hot choc and cheese on toast  (already had 3 choc teacakes and on a diet. sod that!)
Ali xxx


----------



## nat4353

anne - fantastic news wow so happy 4 you

ali - best of luck for tomorrow hope u get BFP in the morning oh its so nerve wrecking i test on tue xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Annie, 

So pleased you got your BFP as expected!,  I was worried that it hadn't turned out as planned as you hadn't let us know!

Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## capricorn1974

hi girls 

ive got a few stitch like pains in my side and to the left of my belly, what could it be?

capricorn


----------



## Linsley27

Annie

Great news. Congratulations xx

Good luck to everybody testing tomorrow xx

My AF has not arrived so fingers crossed it's all been at least one of our two embies nestling in

Love Lou xx


----------



## Anthu

annieruth on the   

AliG63 and others testing 2moro..Fx for it being a   for you xx Keep the   s coming 

Everyone else..hope you are all doing great and getting through the   in one piece!

AFM...I hope 2moro isn't another   day for me .. 5 more sleeps to go till OTD xx


----------



## AliG63

Annieruth. Big congrats on your bpf!! 
Nat4353 Good luck for Tues.!

all to all the others! 
Ali xxx Going to bed soon. this waiting is driving me mad


----------



## AliG63

Anth- thanks. best of luck to you too    Ali xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Hi girls mind if I join in, I had a  5day transfer on friday, got 2 x grade 1 blasts in board, due to test on 27th. 

Many congrats on your recent bfps, big hugs for the bfns  and fingers crossed for all you pupo ladies

love felicity xxxx


----------



## Smidget

Yay Annie! Fantastic!!! 

Linsley27 fingers crossed for you! 

Hi felicity - I love your signature! Welcome to the   of the tww!

Hang in there everyone waiting waiting waiting  

Afm the OHSS is much much much better so now of course I'm wanting PUPO symptoms instead!!  
Smidget xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning ladies!

I'm officially going mad in this 2ww!

I've been awake since 4am this morning wondering if it's worked!  Have I got symptoms?  The symptoms that I have felt real or am I wishing I had symptoms?  Am I still feeling symptoms?  Blah blah blah!  

I think I might test early but I know it wont help because if I get a bfn it will be because I tested to early.  If I covet a BFP I won't believe it because I tested early!

Arrgghhhh!!

No I will be strong and wait til Wednesday as agreed with DH! 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## AliG63

Victoriag.  Be strong and wait til Wednesday. Good luck  (says she.easier said than done  wish me luck.  urggg! still no symptoms. will be a miracle if I test positive! 
Ali Xxx


----------



## SuziDee

Morning everyone!

I can't even begin to go through all the posts from last time I posted, but I would like to congratulate all the other ladies out there who got a BFP and let the ladies who got a BFN know that I am thinking of you. I know the BFN feeling all too well.


AFM, I have been on my best behaviour all of the 2ww. Albeit tearing my hair out.

I tested this morning and the positive line went dark before the test line even registered! So we have a BFP!!  

A big thank you goes out to the Prague Fertility centre for getting us over the 4 week hurdle and to all the ladies here who have supported us through the highs and lows. Bring on the 12 week hurdle now.

SuziDee


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Victoria G.... stay strong and wait until Wednesday its not long now, hang on in there     
Suzie D... Fantastic news hun   on your  over the moon for you xxxx
Hello to everyone else going crazy on your   me too... every twinge, every ache, are my (.)(.) tender, are they not.... aaarrgghhh    right get my   head on and think pregnant!!!
Speak soon xxxx


----------



## sands

HEY GIRLS.  OTD ON 27TH LIKE FELICITY.  CONGRATS TO ALL BFPS.


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Sands... we can go    together... here's hoping for 2 fabulous BFPs on 27th xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks girls for the reply! 

Ali I thoughtbyou were testing today?  Xxx


----------



## Linsley27

Good morning ladies 

How is everyone doing? Stupid question, cos were all going NUTS!!!! I am getting cell crazy in my own head!

Suzie great news on your BFP, congratulations, were getting loads this month. I love it, keeps me very hopeful  

Felicity I lurve your signature, its well cool

Alig, victoria and felicity, hang in there ladies we are nearly at the finish line......or the test day at least!

AFM still no AF which is good news and the brownish stuff has stopped! only lasted a day. Still got the lower abdo cramping and back pain, still not sure on the sore (.)(.) cos I keep prodding and squeezing them, so it could be self inflicted  Did another pee stick this morning (Iknow, but I did try to leave off them!) its still a neg but i am only 11 days post transfere. I really need to practice what I preech 

Good luck to everybody testing today and hang in there everybody still waiting, granted it may be by the fingernails, but we can do it

Love Lou xx


----------



## Victoriag

Ladies I'm that desperate to keep myself amused until wednesday that I'm meeting my friend at Ikea! I need picture frames apparently!  Ha ha ha

Linley step away from the pee sticks poppet!

Suzi yay you congratulations xxx


----------



## gottahope

Good morning

Sorry I disappeared for the weekend but tried to have some "normal" time....it kind of worked and we are another 2 days down.

Hello to you all you fellow   2ww's!
Victoriag and k2010 - I remember you from July/August cycle buddies too, good to see you here!

Well done to the BFP's, and    to BFN's...its gutting (have been there, take timeout and recover).

Had awful bloaty aches over the weekend, think......TMI....was because I hadnt been, well hallelujah....twice in 2 days and i feel much better!    ...darn pessaries.  Have has AF type pains...not my ususal but still achy.

Knicker watching in earnest now as last time it all went wrong in the 2nd week.  Feeling positive today but as we all know it changes so quickly!  

I cant remember who it was on the thread who mentioned dreams but i have been having very bizarre and vivid dreams!

Well i am now 7dp3dt....one week to go.  23rd is OTD but if AF doesnt come before I may be naughty and test a day before??   

Got a few things to distract me today just got to plan out the rest of my week.
x


----------



## Victoriag

Gottahope it's lovely to see you again it seems we are ways on the same cyclexx. 

Fingers crossed this will be our time xxx


----------



## Mel86

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind if i join you, this is my first ivf, i had a 5 day blast transferred on 11/05/11, OTD is 22/05/11.
I feel like i am going mad, looking for any sort of signs! X


----------



## Smidget

Hi mel86 same as me! ET one blast on 11/5/11 xxxxx

I'm confused now though as I've just opened a copy of the letter from my clinic to my GP saying that they have told me to do HPT 14 days after EC!

So I now think my OTD could be the 20th  

Not sure what to think as the nurse said 12 days from ET! 

My cycle is normally pretty regular at 26-28 days though so think I'm going to test then-eek

If it was up to my DH we would be testing every day already 

Smidget xxxx


----------



## ob7

hi girls can i join you im going mad
i am 8dp3dt 2 embies on board
im cracking up as i have no symptoms no cramps,no twinges nothing
and i just dont know what to think.this is my 1st ivf cycle otd 23rd may


----------



## AliG63

Victoria- Yes am testing todayl just had blood test. got to wait til mid-afternoon. going bonkers 

Linsley-Good luck for Wed. all good signs. cramps, sore (.)(.)!!

Good luck ladies 
Ali Xxx


----------



## beans33

Hi, just to let some of you know that the lister who I'm with test 14 days from EC so much earlier than most clinics. My last clinic we were told 14 days from ET presuming 2 day transfer! Hope this helps those considering early testing! Xx


----------



## jonut

ob7 - 

don't be put off by symptom checking, a friend did IVF first time last year 40 yrs old absolutely no symptoms the whole time not so much as a twinge - she hit the jackpot and twins!!!


xxxxxxx


----------



## ob7

thanks jonut you just dont know what to think


----------



## Pixie50

Hello everyone,

I've never posted before, but have been lurking for a while. This is my 4th 2ww (3 icsi's and 1 fet) and I am really struggling this time. Had 3dt on 5th May and due to test on 19th May.  I couldn't wait any longer and tested yesterday and got BFN.  I am devastated and wished I hadn't, as I have always waited or got my AF before otd.  Do you think there is any chance it was a false negative or is it all over?  I had 2 x frosties, 1 x 9 cell (increased 2 cells following thaw) and 1 x 4 cells (lost 2 cells during thaw).

Congrats to all the ladies who have got their BFP's it gives me hope that some day I may be joining you.


----------



## Linsley27

Pixie- don't be disheartened! I am an early tester, ok I ave done 4 already!! Each of them neg. My it'd is the 21st my et was the same as yours but with 2 day embryos. My clinic advise to test 16 days post et as they have had a lot of false negatives.

I am still feeling very optimistic regarding my de ivf despite 4 early testing negatives. Hang in there and don't loose hope

Love Lou xx


----------



## Pixie50

Thank you for your reply Lou.  I'm glad you are managing to keep strong, that really is the secret, I've just slipped off the wagon this time.  I'm still taking all of the meds and keep expecting my af to show up but I'm on 400mg cyclogest 3 times a day this time and think it has slowed things down.


----------



## sands

GIRLS I HIGHLY RECOMMEND A MORNING CATCHING UP WITH BRITAINS GOT TALENT ON INTERNET.  I LAUGHED, CRIED AND SPLIT MY SIDES.  GREAT DISTRACTION AND HAS PUT ME IN A POSITIVE MOOD. GOOD LUCK TODAYS TESTERS


----------



## Victoriag

I'm back from Ikea and bought aloud of stuff that didn't need!  Ha ha ha 

I bought some red wine glasses and brandy glasses (of which I have just smashed 2 I'm so clumsy these days) a plastic box and some picture frames!

Now I'm going to. Lean the kitchen and Hoover upstairs!! 

I will get through til Wednesday is really will xxx


----------



## Nix01

Hello all.

Hope all of u are doing well.

Well, we finally had ET on Saturday.  It was a 3dt in the end but we had two top grade embies put back in so all was good.  Been resting / getting bored ever since, this is gonna be a long 2ww this time!!  My test date is sat 28th May so I am just in there with all you May testers!!

Good luck to all those left to test!

Nix  xx


----------



## Nix01

Hey Victoriag.  

Ha, that's funny, sounds like something I would do! Ikea was one of the things I was planning to do during this wait too!!  Have u been signed off work too or have you taken some time as holiday?  I really want to go out and get some fresh air etc but because I have been signed off I feel that I am being a bit cheeky or am going to get caught out or something!! Going to go crazy if I don't get out later in the week though!  xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Nix,

I have taken 3 months off work as a sabbatical.  It's been fab and the best that thing that I could have done, I really suffered last time with the side effects and was signed off etc and then we m/c so I thought that I would give this round my best shot and take the time!

I'm due back at work on the 1st of July but I might extend depending on what result I get on Wednesday!

When I was signed off last time I went out and about! Go for it what have you got to lose your not I'll just taking it easy xxx

V


----------



## Nix01

Victoriag.

Sorry to hear about your last cycle and m/c, that must've been really hard.  I wish you all the very best of luck this time round.  Enjoy your rest!  One of my old friends was signed off for 3 weeks initially and then when she got her BFP which was her 4th attempt via IVF her doc then signed her off till the 3 month milestone just to make sure! She is now about 5 months into her pregnancy.  I think I will probably rest up this week (as think I did too much last time) and then maybe go out and about next week to distract me from this horrible time!

Fingers crossed for your test on wednesday, I really hope you can get another BFP.

Lots of luck.  Nix  xx


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Hun I hope I do to xx

All the luck in the world to you too xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, congrats to all of you who got a bfp today.

Sorry to those who got a bfn.

Good luck to everyone due to test.

As for me, went and tested today using a first response as I am 10dp3dt or 13dpo and it was negative so it doesn't look like I'm pg, but I've got 3 frosties so hopefully I won't have to wait too long before I can try again.


----------



## nylaboo

Hi lovely ladies,  
Would love to join you!
I had 2 3 day top grade embies transferred on Saturday. OTD is 28th May.
I feel AWFUL! Had terrible trapped wind yesterday and up in the night with it, soooo painful. Then today I have just felt constantly sick. YUK. Had extra HCG shot on Saturday as well as normal Cyclogest pessaries so I am presuming that is what is causing the sickness. It's just so draining.  
Sorry to whinge but I know you guys are the only ones that really understand.
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Look forward to sharing this insanity with you.

Love and luck to all,
Nxx


----------



## AliG63

Hi Ladies,
Just to let you know we got a BFN this afternoon. Very upset. gutted.   but not surprised in a way, as didn't have the symptoms I had last time when I was pregnant (1stDEIVF).
We are going to go again as have 2 frozen embies..but have a rest first. Good luck for everyone else.
Ali xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Oh Ali 

I'm so so sorry please lookafter yourself sweatheart xxx


----------



## AliG63

Thanks Victoria. Good luck for your test date darling! lots of   
Ali xxx


----------



## Pixie50

Hello AliG63

I've just read your last post.  I'm so sorry to hear of your bad news. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## SILVIA72

Hi all,
It has been a long time since last time I posted.... 
when trough my 2nd cycle and everything seemed fine but know reading stuff in internet I am getting worried as the hospital didn't wait for my embries to go blast, don't really understand that term, it has never been used by anyone at the hospital to me and I am thinking that my possibilities will be none as I got the eggs transfered at day 3.... 
could anyone please help me with this? what does "to go blast" mean? and what are the consequences of not waiting for that?  I am very confused and getting a bit disappointed
Silvia


----------



## Victoriag

Hi silver, 

Please don't panic it's very common for ladies to have eggs transferred at 2/3 days so your in good company

In terms of blasts it means blastocyst which means that basically has matured for longer and normally 5 days.  Each clinic is different and it normally depends on the number of eggs that you have collected as to whether or not they let them go to blastocyst.  

I believe it may increase chances but I'm no expert and don't want to concern you further xx 

Google it and it will show you pictures etc xxx

Hope this makes sense xx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi Silvia,
My clinic dont offer blastocyst neither. First go i had my embies transfered back after 2 days and have a happy 2 yr old now and this time i had my embies put back after 3 days ( not out of choice, just what the clinic do now) and its also worked this time round just waiting for my early scan.
So please try not to worry, like Victoriag said every clinic is different.
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Felicity Wishes, ob7, silvia72, sands and nylaboo  with the  lots of  coming your way

Alig63 so very sorry to read of your BFN   

Suzidee fab news on your bfp, now to another wait!

 to Nat4353 for bloods tomorrow     for a BFP for you

Nix fab news on being PUPO finally!
Yazz hope that ET went smoothly and you are also joining PUPOness

Silvia, whether you have blasts depends on individual circumstances, eg number of embies, quality how they do

I have had 2 BFP both from 2 day transfers never had a 5 day transfer due to number of embies

lots of      and  to those in the wait

Em


----------



## gottahope

Evening girls

Victoriag - hope you have plans to keep you distracted....internet shopping maybe?  I'm addicted to it!  

Silvia - it seems that a blastocyst transfer can be more successful (its the stage just before they hatch and stick on to you!)  But its not common as the lab culture may not be able to support it and they are often considered transferring at 2 or 3 day as best back in mummy!  I had a 2dt and have a healthy 2 year old now...dont get hung up on the blasts.  

AliG63 - sorry hun 

nylaboo - I have had 3 hcg shots after transfer and I feel pretty yuck...lots of cramping...mainly due to trapped wind but thinking i have AF pain now too. trying to keep up my    its hard when you feel yuck.  Its all normal what you're feeling as progesterone can cause the bloating and cramps and the hcg helps progesterone production as well as cyclogest...i honestly thought i might burst yesterday!  

AFM - cramps alot this afternoon - v like AF niggles and a few sharp twinges.....wish I could get a little camera and see whats going on in my uterus!


----------



## Linsley27

Gottahope I think we would all love a turn of that little magic camera x

Alig I am so sorry, huge hugs. I was so hopeful for you as you were my de partner, I feel it adds a littlemore pressure. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your snow babies xxx

Afm bought 2 more pee stick but I do solemly swear to lay off them till at the very earliest Thursday, as I will be 14 days post et with my 2 x 2 day embies!!!

Good luck for all the early morning testers tomorrow xxx

Oh god not many more sleeps to go for a defo answer!!! I just want to know now ) xx


----------



## Victoriag

this 2ww is absolutely unbearable - fact!  

I'm having a complete wobble and convinced it's not worked now when I was extremely positive ! I'm angry with myself for believing that it had worked!  

I'm out to lunch tomorrow with a very good friend and then only 1 sleep and I can test!  I don't remember it feeling like this last time!

For the ladies that are testing in the morning my love and luck are with you all for a positive result!

Vics xxxxx


----------



## K2010

AliG63 - so sorry for ur news. Look after yourself hun x


----------



## AliG63

Pixie, Holly, Linsley and all others,
Thanks for your good wishes.  Wishing you all the luck in the world. Least we can try with our frozen embies, when we've taken time out.  so not giving up hope. (and had bloody big glass of white wine 2nite!)  
Love Ali xxx


----------



## AliG63

ps thanks K2010. wishing you lots of luck   Ali xxx


----------



## Linsley27

Mmmmmmm wine! 
I can vaguely remember the taste. Had to completely stop drinking when down regulating as even one would make sick!!!!


----------



## punk

Hi ladies,
Firstly, AliG, Im so sorry to read your post. Take care of yourself, its such a horrible awful process.

Best of luck to all the girlies waiting to test and congrats to all the bfps.

Im 6dp5dt today and did a test this eve after work.  Def 2nd line so Im cautiously optimistic.  I have to say, this is my 4th IVF and I have found this THE worst 2WW ever.  It seems like forever ago that we even flew to Czech Republic lol

how is everybody else doing? xx


----------



## LeRoux22

Hi Ladies,

can I join you?  I had 2 blastocysts transferred today....... 

Leroux 

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

punk thats sounding very promising - good luck xxx

Im getting bloods done tomorrow this is our 5th 2ww and its the hardest one so far I've found it extremely tough so im just praying for a miracle tomorrow xx

nat xxx

welcome leroux22 xx


----------



## gottahope

Nat - good luck  

LeRoux - welcome to the madness   

punk - ooh fx for you! This is my 4th 2ww and the time is going unbelievably slow!

victoriag - wednesday will soon be here        

Linsley - yes i want to know now too but OTD not for a week...aaaagggghhhhhhh!  

AFM - went to bed feeling a bit deflated as had crampy type feelings.  Been on knicker watch and so far am feeling just fine....its crazy how you swing from positive to negative to just plain crazy


----------



## Victoriag

Good luck to all the ladies testing this morning xxxxxx


----------



## Smidget

Aghh I caved in at 6dp5dt (11dpo) and I've just done a test and it's faint but it's definitely there!!!!! 

Someone tell me it's a BFP!

Smidget xxx * jumps about excitedly* xx


----------



## Victoriag

Smidget you're rubbish!

What made you test early darling, are you getting symptoms? 

A line  is line regardless of how dark it is!  You need to make sure that you test on OTD too!  

Now stop jumping about before you do yourself an injury xxx

Fingers crossed for you darling xx


----------



## Smidget

He he I know I'm terrible but my DH is worse, he said just do it!

I've been getting lots of twinges on and off, headaches but not bad ones and today am hot!

Xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

You won't stop testing now! Who would blame you!  

Xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Hello Ladies   
Good Luck to anyone testing today i'm    for lots of   s....     
Smidget....   fab news, like Victoriag says a line is a line   so rest up and still do a test on OTD. Sounds like you have had an awful time, I was like that my first ICSI too   
Gottahope... get some of that PMA back girl   stay positive hun, easier said than done I know   
Nat... praying for a miracle for you too hun, good luck tomorrow       
LeRoux... welcome and congrats on being PUPO... I also have 2 x blasts on board     
Punk... congratulations   another early tester... a line is a line hun so fab news, i'm sure the line with be even more promenant on OTD   did you go to Reprofit in Czech? I did and flew back Sunday x
Ali...   so sad to hear your news hun, take care of yourself and take some time out to prepare yourself for next time   enjoy your wine!!! xxx   
Silvia... welcome and dont get hung up on blasts, like others have said there are plenty of babies come from 2 day transfers, good luck     
AFM... going slightly crazy... I am now 4dp5dt... I feel fine except for being tired (this could be due to not sleeping too good whilst in Czech and travelling etc) and I have been getting quite a bit of cramping, you ladies who are testing early are making me anxious... thinking should I go buy some pee sticks and test early or wait... my wait seems ages, its not until 27th! how will I hang on that long   I am thinking really positive and somehow it feels different and I am convincing myself I am pregnant and talking to my babies every day   so just got to wait and hope and    I suppose. 
One question... I have had DFET this time... so no trigger shots at all.. just basic drugs, cyclogest, progynova & prednisilone... so an early test wouldnt have any false hcg in it would it? 
Loads of Love & hugs
Felicity


----------



## Pinksarah

Hi all! 

Congrats to all the bfps out there and hugs and kisses to all the bfn's. 

My otd is tomorrow but I'm afraid to say I caved in this morning and did an early response pee stick, gutten that there was only one line. I'm keeping my chin up in the hopes that this is a false negative, but I think this is the end of the line for me. If so, next step to speak to the adoption agencies. Does anyone have any advice on this, or is there a good thread on the forum I can check out?

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, that goes to you too Victoria and Capricorn, and anyone else nearing their otd. 

Sending lots of love and sticky vibes,  Sarah xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Ladies

Smidget & Punk- yeah conrats     

Ali so sorry huney  

Pinksarah, hoping your test tomorr is a    x

Felicity, yes if you had DE then you'll have no hcg, so any early test will be fine. fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else isn't going too crazy.

afm pos everyday since 4dp5dt, today is 7dp all bfn, so not holding out much hope. af feels like shes on her way.

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## star_gazer

Hi everyone

This is my second try at natural IUI due to test on 28th May. Congrats to the BFP's, hugs to the BFN's and lots of luck to everyone else  

Nearly went mad trying to keep everything together last month during the 2ww so I'm hoping you ladies can help me / offer some insight as to what's going on with my body. Last month I had cramping and nausea from 1dpo -12dpo and painful bloating from 4dpo until about 12 dpo. I has all sorts of other 'symptoms' as well...from vivid dreams and heart palpitations to tiredness and lower back ache. Anyway, when I got my period I thought that most of the symptoms must have been some sort of tummy upset / my imagination...although I'm a fairly level headed person normally! Anway, after second IUI (no drugs) everything seemed fine - I has some slight cramping but nowhere near as bad as bad as last time and no real nausea. Anyway, yesterday (4dpo) I got the REALLY bad bloating again...I can't do up my trousers, my stomach and abdomen are tender to the touch and my tummy hurts on and off quite bad. Exactly like last month and exactly the same timing...it feels like there's a balloon inflating inside my stomach / abdomen. I'm definitely more windy but it never really comes out enough to relieve things totally!  

Has anyone else experienced this bloating / pain as a side effect of IUI? The thought of having this pain and looking pregnant for the next week again (like last month) is not a happy thought...


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, Can I join you? 

I had my ET today. I had 2 x 8 cell embies put back. OTD is 31st of May.....


----------



## sweet lady

Received an email this morning from Reprofit and was told that i have two hatching blast on ice  . Whoooo Hoooo im sooooooo happy       

In all the 7 cycle i have done i have never had a blast let alone some to freeze.


----------



## hopefulchloe

Hello everyone,

I'm joining the tread rather late - testing on Thursday after a injection medicated IUI. The suspense is KILLING me. Could somebody help bring on Thursday in a wink, please!!!!

Star_gazer - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so bad. I rememeber horrible tummypain from my last IUI, but not this time, and in the beginning, not in the second week. The progesterone building up in your body might explain the bloating though. I never weigh myself between O and AF as I'm always bloated, IUI or not. Maybe have a chat with your consultant? 

Sweet lady- good news about your snow babies!

Sarah4Eva - good luck and get active - you still have 2 weeks to go!

Joe71 - fingers crossed, honey.

Smidget - the line getting any darker? exciting times!


 to everyone. Hang in there!


----------



## fliz

Hi Ladies

Congrats to all the BFP and   to those with BFN.
I've been trying the 'head in the sand' option - if i don't read the forum posts maybe I'll forget all about the 2ww and it'll just be over. Turns out it doesn't work  
I am more mental than ever today. We were told that our embies weren't suitable for freezing and think we've decided this is our last go and i've been spotting for 3 days now and its getting heavier so I had a proper   this morning. Only to then get a letter saying they managed to freeze 1 embie          serious dancing round the kitchen moment!
Now bleeding more and keep swapping between   and   and am utterly exhausted.
Sending loads of     and     and   to all of you going thro this madness  
just love the smileys!

take care 
Fliz xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls just to let u know another BFN for me today - so gutted the more u do the harder it gets but we have 13 frosties from our past 2 cycles going to wake them up ASAP .................... still got some hope that it will work in the future 

luv to all will keep an eye on how everyone gets on 

nat


----------



## Clare29

2 more sleeps till my otd eeeekkk!!!

  Please please please let me get a  

Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## Dandance

I am first time IVF testing 18/05/11


----------



## Clare29

Good luck dandance

How are you holding up x


----------



## K2010

Ah Nat, sorry it was a bfn this time but well done u on ur PMA and hope u get to wake ur snow babies real soon  X


----------



## Linsley27

Hello ladies and a big welcome to our newcomers xx

Fantastic news to all the bfp today
So sorry and huge hugs to all the bfn xxx

Afm
I am going nuts, originally was very positive and optimistic but today I feel the opposite!!

As promised I have not done a pee stick today, despite being 12 post transfer and my embies being 2 weeks old today. Other people bfp so early are making me feel that my neg pee sticks are a future prediction, and also my hotness, abdo cramping and lower back ack oh yeah and sore boobs is all medication related. I also think what may have been my implantation bleed may not have been that but something else!! What I don't know!!
Oh this is so hard to deal with and I am normally very upbeat.

End of self pitying moan. Sorry

Good luck to everybody testing tomorrow both on time and you early testers 

Love Lou xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Dandance I test tomorrow too!,  good luck hope you get your BFP xxx

Nat so sorry poppet xx but just think of those frozen babies waiting for their mummy xx

As for me well we are nearly there and I'm feeling very calm!  Not sure I will tomorrow morning though!  based on my sleep patterns this week I'm sure my first wee of the day will be about 3.30 - 4am tomorrow morning!  

See you all on the other side xxx

(apologies for poor spelling) I'm on the iPad xx


----------



## Victoriag

Come.on Lou it will be alright hon xx

I have been exactly the same very positive but these last 3days have been difficult!  I have convinced myself that all the symptoms are associated to the medication too.


When ins your OTD?

V xxx


----------



## Linsley27

Thanks vic
My otd is officially sat!! But I am gonna early test on thurs as 14 days post transfer then!! So wishing you a huge bfp tomorrow xxxx

Nat we had our ivf with de at Gateshead. There so lovely. Good luck with your snow babies xx I have probably passed you at some point in the clinic! Small world x

Love Lou x


----------



## SILVIA72

Dear all,
just a big thank you for all your comments and your positive thoughts.
I did came back to work today so it is helping me to have my head out of the subjet.... and as my doctor said "this will be a second time lucky"...
Silvia


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Lou!,

You've tested early Hun so anything can happen between now and then!  Chin up!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Nat4353 so sorry for your BFN, i hope your frosties bring you your dream

   

Welcome to

dandance, hopefulchloe, star_gazer, Sarah4eva, punk and LeRoux22


 for OTD tomorrow Boomer206, Pinksarah, victoriag, capricorn1974 and dandance       for some BFP

    and     to everyone in the wait

Em


----------



## Smidget

So so sorry to our ladies with negatives this time, wishing you an easier and happier onward journey.   

Don't give up hope ladies still PUPO and waiting to test.

I'm so sorry Lou to give you less hope by my testing early but we really are all so different! I totally overreacted to all the drugs so not a surprise that this is quite an over the top response to hcg! ( I'm also pretty short too so perhaps there doesn't need to be as much in me to show up   ) 

Sending you all lots of luck and dust!
Smidget xxxxxx


----------



## Linsley27

Hey smidge don't you ever feel bad on your bfp! I am so totally happy for you and if in your shoes I would be exactly the same xx

Haven't given up all hope and it should teach me right for trying to snoop early haha

I love you all
Lou xx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning ladies,


Well as promised I'm awake early!,  there was no faffing I took the bull by the horns and pee'd on that stick like my my life depended on it!  And I'm delighted to announce that we have a BFP!

I pray everyone else testing today get the same result! Xxxx

Love you all!

Vics


----------



## Smidget

Yay victoriag

Whoop whoop!       

Afm my line was darker this morning so am really starting to believe it is a true  

Much love and luck to everyone else!
Smidget xxxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Yay Smidget!

I did a test that clinic supplied me with the first time this morning and it's a strong line!

I have just done a clear blue digital and it has come back as pregnant 2 - 3 weeks!  Shouldn't it be 1-2 weeks or does this mean that my HCG levels are high?

Either way it's a positive!


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Wooo whooo 3 bfps this morning, fantastic news over the moon for you all xxxx  lets hope there are lots more to come xxxx


----------



## Katlj

currently on 2WW. trying to be calm, but it is getting more difficult.

EC was 10th May
ET 13th May
Test day 30th May 
2 onboard!

i am analysising every little twinge, and then worry that i am not having enough twinges or my boobs are not hurting enough!!!!  what are people doing on their 2ww.  i have had a very restful start but have to be back in work.
hubby is in the forces and currently on tour, so am on my own and that is driving me nuts.
is there anythign that i "should" be feeling.


----------



## Linsley27

Good morning ladies

Victoria, what can I say?       Well done

I am following your example and still laying off the pee sticks.

Loving all the bfp, keep them coming. It seems to be a very positive month.

Love to you all
Lou xx


----------



## sands

HUGE CONGRATS VICTORIAG.

     well i truly went daft yesterday.  only had fet on fri and i still felt compelled to test knowing rightly it would come up neg so early in wait and so late in the eve.  I tehn cried for an hour.  madness.  it's the lack of symptoms is driving me nuts. all i have is a throbbing right ovary the last 2 days.  HELP!!!!!

Felicity what are you feeling?  would our embis be very different?  mine we frozen on day of EC and thawed on fri.  they were 5 and 6 cells.  Is thAT THE USUAL?

aFTER 3 GOES U'D THINK I'D BE BETTER AT THIS?


----------



## sands

SORRY HUGE CONGRATS TO SMIDGET TOO


----------



## jo123h

Morning everyone,  I think I have been quite controlled during my 2ww however that has now officially gone out the window!  Cramping started last night and I was awake for most of it - knicker checking!  Nothing yet but I am soooo sure the evil witch is going to arrive before my OTD and there is nothing I can do about it.  I have felt so positive all along and now today I am certain I am not pregnant    driving myself insane and it is only half 9 lol.

Congrats on all the BPFs - Smidget you so deserve yours after everything you have been through.

Hope the ladies testing today have good news for us


----------



## Linsley27

Jo and sands

Your not alone. I too have been early testing, all with a negative result so far! The knicker checking every hour too, cos AF just might arrive. I am now unable to do this as I have started to get a new bathroom fitted on Monday, this does not help my sanity!!

Symptoms or no symptoms it is no easier! are they real, or all in your mind. Are you wishing them on so believing they are real. Are they symptoms or side effects of the medication? I am on progesterone 400mg twice a day and estradol 2mg three times a day!
Also thought I had an inmplantation bleed a few days ago but I have now talked myself out of that too 

This is much harder than people outside could every imagine, but at least we are all in it togethjer and not alone in our emotional rollercoaster xx

Victoria, no idea how happy birthday ended up in the symbols for you haha. All the luck in the world for your first scan, I know you will be anxious xx

Love to you all Lou xx


----------



## Victoriag

Linley,

You're right I'm v v anxious now but happy!  However we did get this far last ime!

I'm waiting for clinic to call me back to book my scan I also want bloods done! 

Now the waiting really begins! Xxx


----------



## K2010

Victoria - big congratulations on Ur bfp!!!!!

Smidget - big congratulations to u too, tho because it's early I'm sure you'll test everyday until otd to believe it lol! 

Well done ladies!! X

Good luck to everyone still on the 2ww rollercoaster x


----------



## capricorn1974

hey ladies!!

congrats victoria and smidget, victoria i gad a 3 weeks pregnant last time when i tested turns out it was twins!!


i tested today too and its definately BFP 


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!  

i'M SORRY FOR THE LADIES WHO HAVE BFN i'm praying for you 


capricorn


----------



## Victoriag

OMG Capricorn how fabulous congratulations!  

Are serious about that twins thing? Sugar!  I just need to get my head round that I'm pregnant I will ross that bridge when I get there! 

Congrats  honxxx


----------



## capricorn1974

victoria - when i had my iui last year i tested the same time 2 weeks after procedure and it came up 3 weeks pregnant, when i tested oday it said1- 2 weeks, i'm thinking that the hormone levels were very high last time as i was expecting twins, this time i've had one embryo put back, 

capricorn-


----------



## Anthu

Congratulations Capricorn.. that's wonderful news  You must be over the moon.

I have given in to my weakness and tested 2 days early and it's a  for me. Not much chance of it being a false negative this late. Another failed cycle under my belt...I don't know how I feel at the moment. No tears yet  

xx


----------



## Victoriag

Oh Anthu this thread must be v v difficult for you today xxx

I'm sorry forgets result but please don't give up hope please test again on the 20th xx


----------



## capricorn1974

anthu- i'm sorry 

you never what to say except please don't give up 

take care

capricorn


----------



## Linsley27

Anthu please dont give up all hope just yet.

Did you have any symptoms?

Capricorn well done xxx


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
This is my first time posting......
This is my first IVF cycle, and I have no idea what to expect.....I had ec last Thursday and 2 5cell embs put back on a 2day transfer, is that good or bad?? I only had 4 eggs which all fertilized but cos of only having 4 they wouldnt go to blast incase something happened, so now I am not sure if 5 cell on a 2 day is good or not?
I have had a lot of bloating look about 6 months pregnant by tea time! plus a few cramps down low......has a constant heavy feeling, is that normal?
due to go for a blood test on the 27th to get the results......can I test before then?  how many days should I leave it?
I dont think I realised how hard this 2ww was going to be, hope we can help each other throu it?
xxx


----------



## AliG63

Victoria, Smidget, Capricorn  - Fantastic news!!. I'm SOoo happy for you. BIG CONGRATS!! 
All the best for the pregnancies Love Ali Xxxxx


----------



## AliG63

SO, So sorry Anthu. I'm in exactly in the same boat. It's back to square one. Stay strong. we'll get there!!  
Ali Xxx  big


----------



## Anthu

Thanks Ladies for your kind words. I just don't feel pregnant so I just don't think I am. I did have symptoms Linsley but they have disappeared and I feel completely normal now. Don't even feel like af is on it's way either xx

   to you AliG63 xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Congrats Victoria & Capricorn yeah   

Anthu    big hugs, I'm the same as you got a bfn this morning on a clearblue, 8dp5dt, cant see it changing now either, and like you I dont feel pregnant, feel exactly like all my other 9 bfn cycles.

Caz    

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Anthu

So sorry joe71 ..you've been through a much harder journey than me hun and I really hope it does turn into a positive for you.. you so deserve it xx


----------



## gottahope

Morning...oops afternoon girlies.

Today is going quick...goody!!

Victoriag, capricorn and smidget - whoop whoop      what amazing news! 

Anthu -   for you. 

Joe71 - you are so courageous to go through this so many times.   

caz1234 - its the hardest of all the treatment this 2ww.  I think the earliest you can test is 2 weeks post EC as you need to be sure the HCG trigger shot is out your system as the pee sticks measure if hcg is present as this is the hormone we produce when pregnant. good luck to you...step away from the pee sticks   

AFM - knackered and knicker checking! still having crampy feelings but have more PMA today.  Off to make my lunch, fancy bacon and mushrooms on toast today.

x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Afternoon Ladies   
Joe...  hun what an awful blow yet again for you, my heart goes out to you and I take my hat off at going for so long   
Anthu...   for you too hun, this rollercoaster is such a bumpy ride with lots more downs than ups sweetie   
Victoriag, Capricorn & Smidget... is there much room up there on cloud 9 ?   
Hello to everyone else... how you all doing?
Gottahope... hang on in there hun     
AFM... much like gotta hope knackered and knicker watching   totally shattered constantly, could fall asleep anywhere at any time and sleeping right through the night which is just not me at all   still got cramping too, but staying positive... been for a walk into town this morning and stepped away from pee sticks in 3 shops, proud of myself... not sure if later in the week I will be able to do the same though.  Also went into baby shop    and tried out a few prams - gotta live in hope I suppose! off to Dr's this afternoon as need some more utrogestan and thats the highlight of my day, could do with a maid as house is like a tip and I have no energy to clean it at all   so hope no one calls round!
Loads of Love & Luck to all.... keep the BFP's coming girls     
Felicity


----------



## jonut

Afternoon Ladies

Congrats to all the new BFP's - it must be such a wave of relief and excitement - I am so very pleased for you.

Sadly I'm joining the ladies who need   today.

After spotting since Monday dear old AF came in full force yesterday and three HPT's on mon tues and weds confirmed its a BFN yet again.
Oh and decided to come on DH birthday so when he walked through the door that was like someone up there was having a double laugh.
Devastated of course, cannot quite believe it, honestly not sure what to do with myself, keep crying, just cant shake that we really believed this was our time   

So Im assuming I could have an issue with implantation - if anyone could help me figure out what questions I need to go back to Barts with that would be some real help right now....
I have an underactive thyroid - due to get checked again in couple of weeks since last check 6 months ago - maybe I should have done this first
Only other tests at Barts were day 2/3 hormone check and DH sperm analysis.
Found 2 fibroids this time round both less than 15mm but I think thats sizeable?!

Hope you're all managing to get through your day's ok. Wishing you   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthu

jonut .. sos orry hun. I think it's an issue with implantation for me too. Many previous scans I've had have shown a possible hydrosalpinx (Blocked tube with fluid) which can leak into the uterus and can be toxic, so stop the embryos implanting. I am angry today as I've spent so much money and time and this has caused me so much heartache with clinics going ahead with treatment and ignoring the possibilty of the hydrosalpinx causing my cycles to fail. Sorry for going on a bit, but I plan to make an appointment with my GP to try and get this sorted. I won't have any further treatment till my tube is removed. 

I hope you find out what may be causing your failed implantations hun..it's so hard but there has to be a reason right? Good luck xxx


----------



## Little-Lee

Huge  for all those that have/had BFP'S

unfortunately, we got a BFN yesterday, i haven't been able to stop crying it feels so much worse then it did the first time round.
We will be trying again mind with our frosties - can anyone tell me how that works??

Take care all 

Lea xxx


----------



## hopefulchloe

Well, girls,

it's not looking good for me either. Got some light brown discharge today together with the classical pre AF-cramps and boobs slightly deflating, so even though it ain't over till the fat lady sings, it certainly feels like it.

 to Anthu, Little-Lee, Jonut and Joe 71 - and all the other who're in need of one. Don't give up - and go on looking for answers. Thyroidproblems and fibroids could maybe be an immunologyissue?

Huge congratulations on your BFPS - there seems to be loads!!! You must be sooooo excited.


----------



## K2010

Jonut & little-Lee so sorry u got the dreaded bfn, look after yourselves x


----------



## Victoriag

I'm so so sorry to see the BFNs on here today    

This journey is so so difficult, and doesn't get any easier!  Ladies keep trying you will get there in the end! 

For the ladies that have had a BFN cry and cry and cry some more why shouldn't you it's so tough and you have been through so much!  But dont give up try again.


----------



## Smidget

Big big   to all the ladies not successful yet. My heart goes out to you.  
Smidget


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Kat and Caz wishing you both lots of luck  and  coming your way

Caz as you are having bloods and they are quite early i wouldnt advise early testing as whichever result you get you will doubt it and drive yourself  

To the ladies who have tested early and not got the news they wished for sending          i was an early tester and got BFN from day 9 to day 14 and got a bfp on bloods and bfp peestick day 16 past EC (not trying to give false hope just a glimmer of positivity if thats possible)

Victoria and Capricorn, sounds like strong bfp there ladies 

Dandance, Boomer206, Pinksarah how did you get on today

Jonut sorry to read of your bfn    

Love to all not mentioned personally lots of     and 

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Jonut,

i just wanted to add, regarding your thyroid, ideally TSH should be under 2 for TTC, there is a thread which many find helpful, not sure if you have found it previously so sorry if you have here the link, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256702.850 there are some really knowledgable ladies there whom am sure will be able to help, its also the place to look if you suspect you may have issues with implantation, also check out Agates FAQ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0 it is quite long but has some really useful information in it 

Em


----------



## jonut

Hi everyone

Thanks for the hugs.  A few more cries today but I think I'm done as given myself a massive headache  

Another blow this afternoon - same as last year, you can't get to see Consultant at Barts til September as there are no earlier appointments available - great, so I have to wait 4 months to see him then another few if they agree to do any testing, bang another year older  

 for a lottery win to go private although cant fault the nurses they do their best and are always rushed.

Em,

Brilliant thanks for the links, will look now

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinksarah

Hi ladies

Yup, as suspected BFN for us.  I feel like my heart is breaking in two    

Great news for you Victoria, Capricorn and all you other BFP's.

Good luck for the rest of you ladies xxx


----------



## ob7

hi girls
i am going mad i really feel like af is on her way.i always get a sore back in the same spot every month when she is due to arrive and ive just got it 2day. i am 10dp3dt and have lost all pma. i really feel like testing early and getting it over and done with because i no nits going to be negitive i have had no symptoms at all.sorry for the me post i just feel so down  i could just cry my eyes out


----------



## sweet lady

O.M.G Ladies, please  dont tell me off but i just done a test about 10 mins ago and a second line appeared in about 2  1/2 minutes. 


Im in shock. I cant stop looking at the test lol



I'm happy but kinda scared to be happy at the same iykwim   . 


Im 5po 5dt with 1x fully hatched blast and 2x hatching blast.


I just hope this is real and not the trigger shot but in saying that in all my 6th cycle i have always tested early and the  trigger shot is always out of my system about 7 days of taking it and this time i only had 5000iu and not 10000 iu


Arghhhh i dont know what to believe. Now i see why people say dont test early as you wont believe it anyway. Trust me, it is sooooo true  


Well im not gonna test again until sunday now which is my otd. 


When that day come I just hope and    that i can post i have a real


----------



## sweet lady

ob7 said:


> hi girls
> i am going mad i really feel like af is on her way.i always get a sore back in the same spot every month when she is due to arrive and ive just got it 2day. i am 10dp3dt and have lost all pma. i really feel like testing early and getting it over and done with because i no nits going to be negitive i have had no symptoms at all.sorry for the me post i just feel so down i could just cry my eyes out


Do not apologise for your post. This is the best place to talk about it as we all know how you feel.


----------



## boomer206

Hi ladies,

I tested this morning and we got a BFP!!!  I've been loitering around this thread, but didn't like to post, as I was going mental, and tried to keep my mind of things.
Anyway a big BFP!!!!!
Up until Sunday, I was convinced af was coming, then on Sunday things started to change, and last night, well I was pretty convinced it was going to be a good result, but you always have that element of caution.  I am 16dp3dt though, so feels like quite a long wait.

Still early days, but wow, just to see the two lines, and '2-3 weeks'  (yes I did two tests), after all these years is amazing!!!!!  Not been able to stop smirking all day, I'm sure everyone I work with now thinks I'm a nutter (if they didn't already!!)

Big congrats to everyone else with their BFP, and even biggers hugs to those without. 

Lots of lover to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AliG63

Jonut and little-lee.  SO,so sorry for your bfn. I got one too,  so well know how your feeling right now.
Don't give up. we'll get there next time.
Big   
Ali Xxxx


----------



## AliG63

Sweet lady  Congrats.!! Do hope it turns out to be genuine BFP!  

Pinksarah and ob7. so, sorry. big    
Don't give up. I'm not. Hopef will be next time lucky for us 
Ali xx


----------



## hopefulchloe

It's a Big Fat Negative for me too after my second IUI. I never think the fat lady has sung any louder. Moving on to IVF, first appointment 10th of June. Dreading it to be honest.

Huge congratulations to all those who finally got there! Crossing my fingers and praying for an uneventful journey for the next 8 months.

And   for all those who got a BFN.


----------



## Pinksarah

I just wanted to update you all again, following some amazing news.  My fantastic and amazing sister has offered to do another round of IVF for us, as we have one cycle left on the NHS.  She genuinely is the most selflessly generous person I know!

DH and I spend the afternoon so despondent and discussing adoption our next and only option, but we feel like a weight has been lifted and there is still hope for the next time.  Hopefully it won't take too long to get booked in for our next round.  Any idea on how long they tend to make you wait between cycles?  We had to wait for 6 months for this round, because sis had to go through all the checks and blood tests and counselling etc.  

It doesn't make this BFN any easier to bear, but to know that there is still hope for the future has done wonders for my PMA! 

On to a large glass of cider and a bath, before we go back to our holiday home tomorrow for a couple more days. 

Hopefulchloe, Jonut, Little-lee and AliG lots of love and luck for your next steps.

Boomer206, sweetlady and smiget, hope you next wait goes super quickly and everything goes well for you.

Fingers crossed for lots more BFP's.

Sarah xxx


----------



## boomer206

oh PinkSarah what an amazing sister you have, thats wonderful.  You're are so lucky.
I had to have two periods before we could cycle again, I guess each clinic has their own rules though.

Good luck and love for your next cycle.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinksarah

Thanks Boomer, I know, we are utterly staggered by her offer, especially as she has already been through IVF herself!

Fingers crossed that its only 2 periods at Centre for Life, the waiting drives me  !!!

Love Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Boomer  on your BFP

Pinksarah and HopefulChloe so sorry for your BFN   
Pinksarah what an amazing sister you have 

Clare29 and Pixie50  for OTD tomorrow

 and  to all

Em


----------



## punk

Hi ladies,
I too tested today, 8dp5dt and got bfp. Did digital and got pregnant 1-2 weeks and we put back 2 grade 1 blasts so Victoria Im thinking you have little twinnies in there  . I go in the morning for my beta hcg. Will know levels by afternoon I hope!
Congrats to all the BFPs.
Big big hugs to all the BFNs.  I honestly know the feeling of heartbreak and devastation when that 2nd line fails to appear.  Take care lovely ladies and believe me your time will come xxxxxxx
Best of luck to everybody else due to test xx


----------



## Dandance

Thanks Clare, had my test today and got BFP, so I am delighted, have to go back next week to check hormones are rising, but just to be able to say I am pregnat is amazing after trying for 8 years!


----------



## Dandance

Had my test today and its BFP


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Congratulations Punk & DanDance... fab news    xxxxx
I am hanging on in here... very sore (.)(.) tonight and still cramping, but driving myself nuts as lots of people seem to be testing early and I am just so scared   
Night night and wishing everyone who is testng tomorrow loads of luck


----------



## Victoriag

Felicity, 

Hang in there do not test early!,  it's not worth it whatever the result you won't believe it!

It's so tough the 2ww but you'll get here and it will be worth it xxxx


----------



## Linsley27

Good morning ladies

Well done to the BFP yesterday  

huge     to all the BFN

AFM I tested this morning. 2 days early but 14 days post transfer of my 2 x 2day old DE its a BFN for me  
I know gateshead advise to test on day 16 as they get some false negatives on day 14 but I think it is still gonna be a BFN on sat!!

I honestly felt so hopeful with the symptoms i had, very real symptoms. Even had what I thought was an implantation bleed and the mega hot sweats, back ach and abdo cramp. oh yeah and some foods tasting funny! Maybe not just all in my head. I am so sad! My dh has just left for work and not back till 7 this evening! oh well another day of the bathroom getting fitted

Good luck to everybody testing today  

Lou x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Ah Lou... big   will you do another test on day 16? could this not change by then hun? hoping and praying it does hun  , the pain of a BFN is so hard, especially when you are alone all day - I know this so well, can you not ask a friend round for coffee or something? - big hugs hun xxxx
Morning all xxx


----------



## Sofia3

Hello everyone,

I had DEIVF done the 12 th of May and are now 1 week into my dreaded 2 ww (OTD 24th of May). I had 3 grade 1 embryoes inserted, 5 more got frozen. It is such a frustrating period and I am trying to keep myself busy, but at the same time I can not help interpreting all kind of small aches and signs, which I probably normally would never even have noticed. Sending all of you other ladies in waiting a lot of positive energy!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just nipping in to say

Welcome Sofia3 to the thread, sending lots of     and    

Dandance  on the BFP


      and      all around

Em


----------



## jonut

Hi ladies

thanks for the    feel as numb as the other day esp as got told news of a friends pregnancy - wow i feel times ahead are not gonna be all that easy with news like that but deep down am hopeful and feel like it will be us oneday 

Linsley 27 - did AF come? maybe still test again in a couple of days?   

Off to research why it may not have worked and how much it would break the bank to go private!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gottahope

Morning all

Sofia3 - ah yes the 2ww - its a crazy time...I am now 10dp3dt and think I went    a long time ago...the wait is awful.  Keep yourself distracted....its the only way, chick flicks, daytime tv...do what you can.

Linsley27 -   , still test on OTD   

Felicity wishes -   , I have had cramping every day of my 2ww - so Ive given up trying to analyse now.  Be strong, dont test early!

Dandance - how lovely to be able to have your BFP after so long  

punk - congrats on your BFP   

pinksarah - how amazing is your sister    all goes well for you

boomer206-congrats   

sweetlady - a line is a line!   for your OTD

hopefulchloe -   on your BFN.  Try to look to your appointment in June with renewed energy once youve gotten over this.  Have a big glass of wine, OD on chocolate, have a good cry and re-focus.  Dont be scared of IVF, gather some    and do all you can beforehand regarding nutrition etc.  I did reflexology before and during my 2nd ICSI, it certainly helped me relax but you need to find someone who specialises in infertility.

ob7 - sounds like you are the same stage as me.  Ive been feeling like AF will arrive for the past 5 days and its at this stage where it all went wrong for me last cycle so its pretty scary.  I am trying to send my embies "I believe in you" positive thoughts.  A good cry wont hurt though if you need to...we have all been there so please vent your feelings on here...we are all here for you   

jonut -   babe.  Its a long enough journey without that long wait but maybe try to use that time to refocus, maybe take up something new? yoga?  I read an article in OK or Hello whilst I was waiting for my EC about Rod stewarts wife, they went through 4 rounds of IVF to have their second child and she saw a nutritionist (OK they have the £££ to do it) but she said her mercury levels were too high, so she changed her diet and then it was a success.  It could have been a coincidence but try to see ifthere is anything you can do yourself - its good to pass the time if nothing else   
If you decide to go private, allow 5k - as they also charge for consultation and blood tests etc....

AFM - still crampy and twingy and obsessed knicker checker   .  I was baking a banana cake at 8am this morning to help the time go quicker!  

Sun is shining which helps my mood so decided today is a    day.

xxxx


----------



## caz1234

Morning ladies
Well one day closer today......lol only 8 to go!!
I have decided I dont know what is normal anymore......as I am analysing everything at the moment! 
How is everyone else feeling??
Still got that constant heavy feeling below and I am still bloated ( gets worse as the day goes on)
Hoping the sun brings go things for all  
x


----------



## Linsley27

Thanks for all your support ladies. Yes gonna test again on saturday. Spoke to one of the nurses from the clinic (I did my nurse training with her) and she advised that all pee sticks are only 50% accurate even the early response ones, so she also suggested to test again in a couple of days.

Just cant get over how big my boobs have got in the last 2 days and tender! also still have slight lower abdo niggles. God my head is a right mess  

Love Lou xx


----------



## Nix01

Hello to all.

Congrats to all those BPP over the last couple of days. Enjoy! To all those with the BFN big hugs and love to you all.

AFM. Well I am on day 5 of the wait. Have been doing ok but seem to be getting a little paranoid that I don't have any symptons. The only way that I feel any different to normal is a few light headed spells (but could just be standing up too quick!), very light twinges but they are soooo light that I don't think I would even notice them if I was busy! The only other thing is being bloated and like u *Caz1234* it gets a lot worse as the day goes on. I actually look preggers by night time!! I expect the bloating is down to the drugs and as I have said the other symptoms aren't really there at all so feeling a bit low. I was pretty teary and snappy last night which seems to be how I get a week before AF. Is this a sign that AF is due or could it be the drugs?!? Getting paranoid! Need some company but OH has just found out he can't take any of his toil next week which is what we had planned!!

So sorry for the downer I know that there are others on here with more reason to be upset. Just being silly I expect. xx


----------



## Katlj

afternoon! my head has been a mess too.. all a bit too paranoid about it all and thinking that every twinge is something!!!! arhhhh!!! and knicker checking every hour!!!! going insane but as caz1234 says, only 8 days more pain!!!!  

fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## coldstuff

hello everyone can i join you im 3dp a 3dt so 10 more days of pain for me lol, on my last 2 cycles only made it to 7dp a 5dt both times... so on gestone this time and had assisted hatching xx


----------



## caz1234

Afternoon

Well had some sharp twinges this afternoon on one side.........Taking that as a bad sign  
my thighs have been a little achey too.....very strange!
This wait should be renamed Torture weeks!!
Hope everyone else is finding something to take there minds off the wait  
xx


----------



## Nix01

*Caz1234* - Could sharp twinges be implantation? According to info I read somewhere (maybe on here) it usually happens about 7-10 days post egg collection or 4-7 days after embryo transfer. Not sure what stage you are at but fingers crossed it could be a good sign for you. AFM - still no symptoms! Hello *Coldstuff *and good luck! *Katlj* - Try and stay sane for just a little longer! Not quite sure how I can give out this good advice when I am not keeping it together that well myself!!

Lots of  to all. xx


----------



## Lisa72

Afternoon all,


Hope you do not mind me popping in.  Had ET yesterday, had a grade 2 & 3 put back.  Been told to test on day 12, 30th May.  


Congratulations to those who have had a   


    to those who have had BFN.


Those of us still waiting sending lots of     


Lisa x x x


----------



## caz1234

Evening Ladies
What are good cramps?  I have a dull ache in the middle down below.....is that good or bad?
I could do with sleeping for the next 8 days to stop me fretting!!
x


----------



## milly72

Hi ladies,
Congrats to those with bfp's in the last few days and hugs to anyone with bfn .  Positive thoughts to all those still waiting to test.  
Hoping somebody may be able to put my mind at rest.  I'm 7dp3dt and have started very light bleeding today.  Have some very mild period type pain and a couple of mild dizzy spells.  Am worried it may be period as everything i've read about implantation says it's pinkish or light brown but mine looks like fresh blood.  Could it be my period this early?  Feel like i'm going mad, hopeful one minute and depressed the next.
Love to all

M x


----------



## hopefulchloe

Thank you, all you lovely girls for hugs and for cheering me up - and a special thanks to gottahope, who made me look ahead... IVF here we come.

Lots of luck to all of you, and fingers crossed, Milly72, that your bleeding is implantation.


----------



## coldstuff

milly give your clinic a call in the morning they might be able to help or put your mind at rest xx


----------



## sweet lady

gottahope said:


> sweetlady - a line is a line!  for your OTD
> 
> xxxx


I sooooooo hope. I have been wishing and praying it's true like no one's business


----------



## sweet lady

caz1234 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Well had some sharp twinges this afternoon on one side.........Taking that as a bad sign
> my thighs have been a little achey too.....very strange!
> xx


I have been feeling that from yesterday and and all this evening even though i had two lines


----------



## sweet lady

AliG63 said:


> Sweet lady Congrats.!! Do hope it turns out to be genuine BFP!
> 
> Pinksarah and ob7. so, sorry. big
> Don't give up. I'm not. Hopef will be next time lucky for us
> Ali xx


Awwwww thanks sugar


----------



## Sofia3

gottahope - thanks for the good advice, I am really trying my best to keep myself occupied but my mind still wanders....

sweet lady - wish you all the best!!

Good night to everyone - sending you all


----------



## Katlj

evening ladies, almost at the end of another day!!!!  made it through sanely!!! 

fingers crossed for everyone testing in the morning.            
mily72, give the clinic a call tomorrow, otherwise it will drive you potty!.

good night sleep and sweet dreams to all  

Kxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there
Am now 10 days post basting and have hjad sore nipples and haeavy feeling boobs for days. have also had cramps sicne 5 days post ov so my fingers and toes are all crossed. Nurse ranmg with results of blood tests I had on monday and that all looks really good and that things are happenening as oestrogen and progesterone are high! - dont want to have high hopes and am soo glad am really busy over next few days, period due on wither monday or tueaday. I sop jope it wont cme as this is our last iui befor the IVF.. fingers crossed.
Lily bee


----------



## Mel86

My hospital told me to test today (my otd isnt until sunday) but because i have to pick up a pescription for more pessaries and for fragmin injections then they advised me to test early.
Well it was a BFP! And has been for the past 2 days! Ive got 2 more tests so just to be sure i will test again over weekend! We are in shock! X


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Morning Girls   
Hello to everyone who has just joined us... hope you are not going too    yet, sending you loads and loads of     

Milly....   that its an implantation bleed hunny,... ring the clinic for a little re-assurance hunny   

Mel..... Wooo whoooo    fab news hunny, bet you can't believe it xxx

LilyBee... hope they are all good signs hun     

AFM.... been awake a couple of times during the night and pretty restless the rest of it   driving myself completely insane at the minute, been so good up to now, I have had cramping, bloating and sore boobs right from transfer, cramping has eased off now   so I'm reading far too much into that.... just wish I knew now! Really dont want to test early incase I get a false negative!!! - meeting a friend for a cuppa later and then off to see Pirates of the Caribean tonight so hopefully today wont go to slow... busy tomorrow too so hoping it helps. 
Loads of Luck &      to all xxxx


----------



## Linsley27

Morning ladies

Huge congratulations to all the bfp xxx

big hugs to all the bfn xxx

Hang in there everybody still resisting the pee sticks

Afm another day another pee stick.... Another negative. Official test day tomorrow but I know what it's gonna be. Still no AF but I don't know when that would arrive as we used a DE so no stimulation injections or hcg shot. Just down reg then meds to thicken the lining. Just don't know where to put myself the last 2 days. On the bright side we do have one 3 day old 7 cell frosty left to use.

Good luck everybody 

Lou xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Linsley... big hugs hun   I dont want to give you false hope hun, but others have had negatives right through and then positives on OTD   life can be so cruel sometimes and throws us some really hard balls... keep your chin up hun and like you say you have a snow baby waiting for you xxx


----------



## AliG63

Hi Linsley-
Wishing you lots of  . Hang in there girl. 
Ali Xxx


----------



## jonut

Hi Linsley27

Please stay positive, it still can happen, you've done really well and AF has not come so you're still in the running.

Sadly my AF came Tuesday so game over yet again, 4 pee sticks later, may do one on OTD tomorrow just to draw a line under it (shame its not the line I need ha ha - going delirious!  )

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linsley27

Rag the unit and they have advised to stop all meds. Just waiting for AF to arrive then I can ring them back to book an app to go in.

Thank you every body for your support
Huge amounts of luck to everybody still hanging in there.
Hopefully not to long for us to be back on the 2ww thread 

Lou xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Lou & Jonut.... huge hugs to you both    this ride is so cruel sometimes


----------



## LeRoux22

Hi Girlie's,

I forgot to mention my OTD is the 29th of May when I popped on the other day.

I have been reading every day and want to say huge congrats to all the BFP's!!!!   

Also big big hugs to the BFN's, don't give up girls.  

AFM - I am quietly struggling with this 2WW big time!  I can't help feeling negative, and find it so hard to be positive about it all, which really p****s me off as I promised I wouldn't be like this!  I am only 4dp 5dt, the only symptoms I have had are sore larger boobs, but I am sure this is the progesterone, and the odd very very slight twinge, so slight that I think I am imagining it!  Arrrggghhh!!  I am going back to work Monday and to be honest I can't wait to get my mind on something else.  I want to test early but I can't bear the thought of the outcome, really don't know how I am going to cope with it.  Sorry for my rant , I just feel like bursting into tears!!!!  

Lots of love, luck and babydust to all.  

Leroux

xxxx


----------



## sands

Morning ladies

Mel AND ALL THE BFPS- HUGE CONGRATS

LESLEY AND ALL THE BFNS- SO SORRY LADIES HUGE HUGS AND KEEP GOING WISHES FOR U ALL

FELICITY - WE'RE HALF WAY THERE GIRL!!! WHOOP WHOOP

CAZ - THANK GOD FO YOU THIS MORN.  I TOO HAVE ACHES DOWN RIGHT LEG FOR LAST 4 DAYS WHICH GET WORSE ALONG THE DAY SO RANG NURSES IN COMPLETE FEAR THIS MORN. THEY GAVE ME GOOD ASSURANCE.  I HAD THEM LAST TIME AND GOT A BFP  SADLY IT DIDN'T STICK THAT TIME A FEW DAYS AFTER OTD SO I BLAME IT ON STOPPING THE PESSARIES.  THIS TIME WE WILL CONTINUE THESE AFTER OTD UNTIL 3WK SCAN IF WE GET THAT FAR PLEASE GOD           HUGS


----------



## sands

SO SORRY I MEANT LINDSLEY FOR THE HUGE HUGS AND KEEP GOING WISHES.


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Going nuts so gonna get my bum into gear and get ready   
I too have had pains in the top of my legs! didnt think it was related, but you never know now   
Check in later on xxx


----------



## gottahope

Morning girls

Leroux - a great big    coming your way.  Personally i think half way through the 2ww is the worst.  The time goes so slowly and you obsess so much.  I have tried to keep occupied but difficult when I am trying to rest aswell.  Its hard hun, take each day as it comes x

Linsley -      - sorry babe

jonut -   

Felicity wishes - I am scared of testing early too so if AF doesnt come before OTD I am going to bravely wait.  DP doesnt want me to test before OTD and he will be away on OTD   

Mel 86 -     congrats chick

LillyBee -     

Sofia3 - my mind wanders too, just do your best...I have got to the stage of planning my day around tv repeats and internet shopping.....  

sweetlady - sending some    your way 

caz1234 - ah ah the twinges and aches - mine have stopped a bit and I am worried about that. We have em we dont but no matter what we worry!

hopefulchloe - well done girl...  

AFM - same as usual, less achy but knicker watching maniac!

x


----------



## Smidget

Hi all!

OTD for me and it's still a BFP!       
Scan booked for 09/06/11

Have felt really good the last couple of days but pains woke me this morning and am bloating again so am now having to keep close eye on OHSS potential.
Have been booked for check with consultant on Tuesday and will have to go straight back to hospital if it gets worse. 

Am hoping that it's growing pains from uterus and not ovaries/free fluid but I'd say it's 50/50 at the moment.  

This felt like my only chance though with how sick I've been and no frosties so I definitely do not regret going ahead!

PMA - it's not bad yet! 

So so sorry for our recent negatives, big big hugs, be kind to yourselves and I   for your forward journeys. 

Smidget xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Smidget!  YAY YAY YAY!

So happy congrats xx

And guess what we have the same scan day you can be my scan buddy!  Hope all is ok on Tuesday! Xxx


----------



## gottahope

Smidget - whoop whoop..good luck for scan


----------



## Mel86

Smidget your scan is day before mine! Am still in shock myself, tested positive for past 3 days x


----------



## caz1234

Morning ladies
Well today is 6dp2dt and the symptoms of today as......Fuzzy head and feel dizzy, to be honest I feel strange, this go a dull ache but nothing major at all!!  One week till OTD.....If I survive that long 
Big hugs   to everyone its this site and you ladies that are keeping me going.......dont know what to think about how I feel today?
xx


----------



## Anthu

Morning Ladies.. just to let you know my BFN was confirmed today. Feeling a little empty and useless at the moment but not too bad. 

Hope you ladies are doing well and have better news than I have. Best of luck  xx


----------



## caz1234

So sorry Anthu  
xx


----------



## Smidget

Me too mel!

Can't wait victoriag! They wanted me in early am but I want DH to come so got a 12.30 -appointment. When's yours?

Thanks gottahope 

So so sorry anthu   look after yourself . 

X


----------



## Clare29

just to let you all know it was a BFN for us.

We are totally devastated but trying to be brave.

Good look for all of those still waiting for their OTD

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Anthu

Clare29...So sorry hun. It was 3rd time unlucky for me too. Keep strong and best of luck xx


----------



## gottahope

Clare29 - huge


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Clare & Anthu huge hugs to you both, look after yourselves and take some time out xxxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Smidget I'm at 2.30 keep me posted on how your feeling Hun xxx


----------



## jonut

Anthu and Claire29 so sorry to hear your news   

AFM day 4 into BFN news and feeling fragile but somehow determined to find out why our embies aren't sticking 

Wish you all the best be good to yourselves and    to the ladies in waiting
xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Jonut    but pleased you seem to have a forward plan   
Hi everyone else... have you got any plans for the weekend?
I am driving myself crazy... had a pee stick in my hands 4 times today... but resisted, wish DH was in from work to distract me.  symptoms seem to have gone, except sore boobs and odd stabbing pain now and again, still a knicker watching maniac   god how will I hang on another 7 days....


----------



## Victoriag

Felicity move away from the pee sticks!  Be strong girl it's too early xxxx

I'm so somsorry tom hear of the BFNs today ladies really I am xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

I know Victoria.... just reading into everything and thinking it is now 12dpo... and I will be 19 dpo when OTD is.... right going to make the tea and occupy myself, just want to go to sleep and wake up on 27th!!!!


----------



## Victoriag

That's along time to wait to test though!


I had 2 5day blasts put back and tested 12 days post transfer, still if that's what they want then That's what's should do xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Think thats why it seems so long.... as others having blasts transferred seem to test 10-12 days after... not 14!, but like you say if thats what they want who am I to argue... just going insane! x


----------



## Bubbabear

Hello everyone,

I am struggling on with the 2WW - OTD 25th May and finding these last few days really hard.  I had two 5 day blasts transferred on 11th May, our third and final ICSI cycle as I can't afford any further treatment (financially or emotionally).  Fingers crossed that I find the strength to hold off testing until OTD!! Any words of wisdom in terms of holding on?

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## LeRoux22

Hi Ladies,

gottahope - thank you for the reply and kind words.  Its much more difficult than I ever thought it would be and such a rollercoaster.  But coming on here and speaking to lovely ladies like yourself who understand exactly what you are going through is a lifesaver.  Hope you are ok.  

Bubbabear - Sorry to hear you are struggling.  Just wanted to say you are not alone, I think all the ladies on here have felt like you at some point (including myself today!).  My OTD is the 29th of May and DH and I have already discussed testing as early as next Wednesday!  I would really like to hold off though to avoid any unnecessary stress but we will see.  Probably not the best person to give advice sorry!!  Hope you are ok though.  

Lots of love and luck.

Leroux

xxxx


----------



## Bubbabear

Thanks LeRoux,

I feel so torn between being desperate to find out but also not wanting to know in case its not the news I want.  Its good to know that others feel similar though as it can be quite a lonely process!! I'm going to do my best to hang on and hope you can too!!!


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Bubbabear... I am the same, my OTD is 27th... seems to far away, but just so torn as to what to do... we shall hang on in there together and get through it, we can do it! xxxx


----------



## yazz

hi guys 
big hugs to the bfn 
congrats to the bfp seems to be a lot must be the spring weather, i had 2 3 day embies put back last monday, yesterday and today have been feeling non stop nauseus and had a couple of dizzy spells today, peeing non stop, im on cyclogest and also gestone injections could this be causing the symptons ? last year i did not have these symptons until after my bfp result, anybody else experiencing same symptons ? my otd is 28/5
yazz x


----------



## Katlj

morning ladies!!
i have evertyhing corssed for anyone testing this morning       .
the insanity had left me for a couple of days, was at work and my best mate cooed me dinner  which was a great way to get mu mind off everything. 

but now i have a weekend alone (DH is working abroad!!!


LeRoux and Bubbabear  - have you mangaged to hold off
jonut   

OTD is next friday, so how early is too early??  anyone testing every up till OTD  not sure what is right.


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Morning Ladies   
Katj... my OTD is next Friday too! I am also going insane, trying my best to keep occupied and today should go quickly as I have 400 cupcakes to make   but I am going completely crazy thinking should I test, should I not, is it too early is it not, I didnt have an HCG trigger shot so know if its positive its real, but if its negative... can I cope and will it just make me in a right state, when it could be a false negative as too soon.... oh god, I have decided that I am going to campaign for everyone to be put under deep sedation for the whole of the 2ww....    so far I have held out and stepped away from the pee sticks so many times over the last few days, but not sure how much longer I can hold out!
Do we have anyone testing today good luck and ooodddless of      if you are xxx


----------



## Mel86

Katlj- my otd isnt supposed to be until tommorrow but hozzy wanted me to test yesterday so i could pick pescriptions up if it was a bfp, ive tested positive since wednesday , and done a test everyday , still gonna do another tommorrow just to be sure ! X


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

Hello everybody, mind if i join in  

Had 2 embryo's transferred Fri 13th and my OTD is 30th May.

Katlj and Felicity Wishes, I think we are testing around the same time. I think we should try and stick together and not test early, i have bought my pee sticks but really don't want to use them yet and need some support in keeping away from them 

I've been reading this thread over the last week or so and it's been interesting reading everyone's symptoms, I too am on the Cyclogest pessaries and have been experiencing sore and heavy feeling bbs and bloating, last week i had the odd twinge and cramp feeling, a tiny bit of a sicky feeling but they seem to have stopped and i have no other symptoms.

Gosh feels like the 30th is ages away, i'm back to work on Monday so hopefully that should take my mind off it.

Big   to all the BFN's, my thoughts are with you.

Huge   to the BFP's, it's so nice to read of successes - lets keep them coming.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww.

Shell x


----------



## Bubbabear

Good Morning Everyone!!

Have woken up feeling much more positive today!!! Katlj - have managed to avoid testing so far, my DH doesn't want me to and wants to wait for OTD!!!!

Felicity Wishes I agree - we can hold on together for the next few days Im sure - we've waited this long haven't we

I keep analysing every little symptom and its doing my head in as all could mean a positive or a negative! Need to keep busy so don't think about it too much.

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend your in my


----------



## fhump

Hi hope you don't mind me joining in.
I'm 35 and my husband is 24 we have been pregnant once before a couple of years ago which ended in miscarriage we then kept trying with no luck. Doctors recommended IVF. Had egg retrieval on 12.05.11 they got 10 eggs all 10 of them fertilized had the transfer on 15.05.11 5 were good quality so they put 2 in and froze the other 3. We are just waiting to test now on the the 27.05.11 its been really hard waiting around and watching for symptoms the only thing I have noticed really is my boobs have got really big and are very sore but Ive read that this could just be the progesterone pessaries. Thursday cant come quick enough for the test. Just wanted to tell out story and what was happening this is our first go


----------



## Nix01

Hey Fhump and welcome.

Sorry u r finding this difficult.  It really is awful and there is probably not a lot that can compare to this two week wait.  How did u find the whole IVF process, it's a total minefield isn't it?!.  We had our first go last year which was unfortunately a BFN so we then saved up like mad for our second go and have our fingers firmly crossed that we don't have to do it again!! 

I hope that u r finding this site some help, I just think I have learned so much more from people on here than I have ever learned from consultants and docs etc.  Don't get me wrong, my clinic have been great but I don't think anyone really sits u down and goes through the whole process from start to finish explaining all the stages, what can go wrong, what the drugs are, what are the side effects etc. I have found it much better learning from here as people share their own experiences.

Sore boobs is one of the side effects from the pessaries along with many other little niggles that are also signs of pregnancy so it really is hard to judge what is going on.  You are best to try not to read too much into things and keep your mind occupied as much as possible but I know this is easier said then done!!  Talk to people on here, it really does help!  My fingers are crossed that this works first time for u. xx

To everyone else - Congrats to the BFP's...enjoy!  Massive hugs to the BFN, try and be strong. To all those PUPO...keep away from the pee sticks for just a little longer...u can do it!! xx


----------



## Bubbabear

Hi, anyone suffering from headaches? I had a killer one tonight but had them most days since ET. Any ideas?


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, sorry i havent been around. The 2ww seems like 2 lifetimes.....its dragging  I'm only just 8dpo and today started looking for pee sticks and whether I had any left, couldn't believe I used them all up last cycle. At 6dpo I had lower tummy cramps and really painful lower back pains. It lasted a few hours. At 7dpo I could feel pain on my lower left side of my tummy like a heavy pain. I'm really   that it's implantation but worried that i'm thinking things. It might be all in my head   

Regarding testing early, I did that when I was pregnant with DD and tested everyday. It felt so good to see the line getting darker. But the last FET I had, I did the same thing, tested each day from 9dpo and it was negative everyday, it broke my heart each time I saw one line. Kept squinting and imagining lines that werent there. So i decided to not test early this time. Maybe i'll test closer to OTD. I'll try not to buy any tests, I need self control lol


----------



## Sofia3

Hello girls, I must admit I did something very stupid yesterday - I could not resist testing early... My OTD is not until the 24th, but I really felt like I had so many symptoms so I could not resist... BFN    
Now I feel devastated and totally pessimistic, thinking the signs were all imaginary... 
These days are far worse than the other days when I just did not know. My advice is to wait! This is torture!


----------



## sweet lady

Morning Ladies. Just wanted to say today is my OTD and i got a      

The line literally came up straight away and was much darker then the other test's i have done during the week.

I'm partner is soooooo happy. He said to me he thought i would be more excited though, as last time on my 3rd IVF cycle  when we got a BFP i was screaming the house down with excitement, i was jumping up and down on the bed and sofa, i was running around like a head less chicken i was that happy   . 

Don't get me wrong. trust me when i say I am happy but i cautiously happy IYKWIM due to having my baby boy at 24 weeks.

I think once i pass 24 weeks i will do that same madness again and run around the house excitedly like a child.  

Got my intralipids this afternoon as i was told you should have it once you get ur BFP

I rang my good friend who works in the EPU already who said she will book me for a scan for 13th June. Wow things are moving already.

Now im just so curious as to how many babies we have as i transferred 3x embryos

Good luck to all the people who will be testing soon. Im really hope and    you get that longed for BFP

Oh, can i be  updated on the list now


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sweet Lady on your  
May the next 8 months go smoothly for you both    

Electra x


----------



## fhump

Thanks for the advice Nix01 I really want to do a test at home is it too early not having test at hosp until the 26th. Could someone please tell me whatall the different abbreviations you lot use mean as me and my husband are getting very confused dopey us lol


----------



## Victoriag

Morning thump what abbreviations a you not sure about? X


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Nervous as hell - off to have implant this evening, and don't even know yet if any eggs fertilised...


----------



## fhump

what does otd mean and bfn bfp


----------



## ob7

hi girls
me and dh got a bfp this morning
cnt belive it today is my otd just hope everything goes ok from now fingers crossed
hope every is doing well
congratulations to all bfp today and  for bfn


----------



## Victoriag

Fhump you go hon xx

OTD = Official Test Date

BFN = Big Fat Negtive  

BFP = Big Fat Postive  

Hope this helps x


----------



## Victoriag

Forgot to say congrats on all the BFP XXX


----------



## fhump

thanks victoriag makes a bit more sense now. if my otd is on the 26.05 is it to early to do a hpt now the waiting is becoming unbearable


----------



## Victoriag

Fhump

It's a bit too early hon, I'm sure most ladies on here will agree that when you test early and you get a negative you don't believe it cos you think it's too early! If you get a positive you still dont believe it cos you tested to early, either way you can't win xx

I waited till OTD for both of mine that way you get a definitive answer xx. Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear xx

Vics


----------



## fhump

victoriag

thanks for your advice.  i think i will wait until thurs for my app.  congratulations on your bfp x


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

Hi everyone,

Does anybody have any advice, i'm losing hope.  After I posted yesterday i went to the loo to find (sorry TMI) stringy brownish mixed with CM, it seemed to ease off a little but then this morning when i wiped there was considerably more milky CM mixed with pinkish/brownish and it looks to me each time I've been to the loo like it's becoming more redder.  

My OTD isn't until 30th May.  I had 2 embryo's transferred on Friday 13th May, do you think this is too early for AF?  My bbs have been quite sore/heavy and still feel fuller but the last 2 days they haven't felt as painful as they have done previously.  I have lower abdo pain too and lower back ache, I'm feeling that it's the beginning of the end  

I'm devastated as I thought I'd at least make it to OTD without any sign of AF  

I'd appreciate any advice or success story's after having the same symptoms to try and lift my spirits.


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
Quick question as I have got myself confused.......My OTD is 13 days after ET and its a blood test, looking at other people dates they are having to wait longet between ET and test is this because they are doing a home test?
If that is so as my test is a blood test would a HPT not work?
Hope some one can help?
xx


----------



## coldstuff

*caz1234* my otd is 13 days after et and im doing a home test i had et on monday 16th and will test sunday 29th xx


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

caz1234 and Coldstuff were you both on fresh cycles or were the FET, after reading other ladies posts i thought i was having to wait a lot longer before i could test as i'm having to wait until 17 days post transfer.

I came to the conclusion it was because i was on a fresh cycle and not frozen (as with FET you don't have to do the hCG shot do you?!).

Shell x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Hi Girls  
How you all doing? 
OB7 Congratulations on your bfp hun  
Caz & Coldstuff - I had a FET and have 2 x 5 day blastocysts onboard and my test date is 14 days after ET... I am going stir crazy here... on day 9... 5 to go!!! trying my best to hold out until OTD....
Could do with some distractions right now.... but cant concentrate on anything!


----------



## coldstuff

*xxMshellMxx * im on a fresh cycle so i had trigger xx

*felicity wishes* im also going mad could defo do with some distraction lol xx


----------



## Bessiefach

HI all
Hope you don'tt mind me joining in. I am on my second fresh cycle of icsi and have done a fet previously. My otd is on the 25th, have been much calmer this time and been doing acupuncture. However yesterday I have had brownish discharge, backacheand lower abdominal pains. Really scared, not as bad today.i'm 41 and running out of chances. Would really appreciate support,
Thanks
Bess


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

coldstuff - I got told to do a home pg test on the 30th (where i will be 17dp3dt).

Hi Bessiefach - i'm in same boat as you   started with a little bit of brown/pink spotting yesterday and was really emotional and have had lower abdo pains last night and today.  Today there has been considerably more spotting and it's more milky (sorry for the TMI) and very pink, I just feel like it's all coming to an end.

This is my first ICSI attempt, I had 2 embryo's transferred on Friday 13th and really wanted to make it to my OTD at least before the dreaded AF reared her ugly face  

,   and   to all.


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
Mine is a fresh cycle if that makes any difference.......I am 8dp2dt today and I did a test to see if the trigger is out of my system the HPT came back negative......does that mean its all over for me or is it still too early?? due to go for a blood test on Friday  
Doesnt help that my DH is being all negative its bringing me down too  
Hope everyone else is having a good day
xx


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

Hi Caz1234, mine too was a fresh cycle, seem strange how you were told to test on day 13 and i've been told to test on day 17 but if it's a blood test you are doing on the 13 i think you can get a much better response from a blood test so that could be why, perhaps at my clinic they don't do the blood pg test.

I wouldn't worry about the negative as it could be a false negative as like i say they are not as effective (so i've read anyway).

My DH has been quite negative and unsupportive at times too, try not to let it get you down (easier said than done i know!!).

Not having such a good day myself as you've prob read.  The mother-in-law has just rang to tell me that she's googled pink/brown spotting and said it is implantation bleed (aww her hearts in the right place lol) - i really do hope so  

   to all x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Just wrote a long poste and lost it.. typical...

Caz... pleased its not just me, I am in a right state, sat here in floods of      me & DH have argued all day, I have been feeling really positive until today and he has said some hurtful things, he doesnt get it at all... he already has 2 children from a previous relationship and I feel so alone going through this... anyway because of the arguing and feeling low I tested... 5 days early and got a bfn... so feeling even worse now   I know I shouldnt have and that it could be a false negative as still 5 days left, so trying to stay strong and be positive and concentrate on my 2 lovely embies in there... no AF yet so seeing it as a good sign.... just not feeling good at all.... wish someone would just give me a hug! just showed DH the test and he just didnt have anything to say and went off into other room! thanks!!!!!! 
I just hope that us arguing and shouting wont have caused this all to fail... does that sound stupid?   
Love & hugs to all... xxx


----------



## swand

Hello to everyone on the 2ww.  Mine is now dragging in.  This is my first attempt at icsi after failed ivf 2 yrs ago.  Had 2ET friday 13th (of all days) and blood test scheduled for 26th.  I feel as though AF could be on way but trying to stay hopeful.  Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
Well my DH has decided its all over now.....as i did that test and it was negative, cheers mate.......thats me completely down on the whole process now too....and we still have 5 days to go till blood test!!  
Wish I hadnt done the test now, only did it to see if the trigger had left my system...MEN they do my head in......he should be in my shoes and see how he feels!
Feel crap today too......Dizzy and a bit nauseous...still got a bit of cramping and bloating going on ( feel like I have piled on the pounds during all this darent get on the scales lol)
Sorry for the rant ladies  
xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Caz... read my last post, we are both going through hell together today hun xxx


----------



## caz1234

Thanks Felicity
Its nice to know that I am not on my own  
Are you going to test again or just leave it?
Are you having any symptoms?
I am just so impatient ....its killing me lol!  But my Darling Husband has upset me now  
       
xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Caz... I am going to leave it now until OTD... well hopefully I can, gutted with myself for testing early as I had promised myself I wouldnt this time.... I have had cramps and lower back pain as well as sore boobs, but thats it, what about you? its killing me too hun.... we just have to stay positive         and         that things change and we get bfps on OTD xxxx   
I have to put a brave face on now as have cakes to deliver for a big function in town... when all I feel like doing is crawling into bed and crying all night. xx


----------



## beans33

Felicity wishes, I just read your post and I'm sending you some hugs! Life can be tough and at the time we need support sometimes we don't get it, that's why we pull together on here. My DP and I had a massive row and he left for 24 hrs, felt like I wasn't getting any help, sympathy etc. We are ok now but the pressure of the wait sends us mad. Hope things get better for you x


----------



## K2010

Ladies, I just wanted to pop on and give a big   to all u that need it. My dp was a right pain in the backside through first tx and he made things 10 times harder, so I know how it makes u feel. I have kicked him into shape this time plus I think his guilt over it helped but he has been much better but given my last experience with him I decided that regaurdless of how he would be I wouldn't let him get me stressed out! Just ignore the insensitive behaviour and concentrate on ur part of the journey. 

To those that have tested early, it's definitely not over yet. AF style cramps are not necessarily a sign if AF and the bleeding that has been described could very well be implantation. Also increased discharge can be a good sign. 

Caz - I believe u have tested 10dpo (e/c) and that is definitely too early especially as it 5 days until u have ur blood test, hcg can be picked up earlier with the blood test so I would imagine if u were having the hpt u wouldn't be testing until 2 days after ur current otd. 

I know it's hard to stay positive but it's not over till the fat lady sings! 

Take care ladies and good luck x


----------



## swand

Awwwk!  Men can be such a nightmare at times.  They cant seem to understand the implications of the hormones!  My dh went back to work 4 days after my transfer, he'll be away for 4 weeks.  I actually feel more relaxed with him away.  I have been having back ache and cramping, felt a bit sick, head achey and sore boobs.  These are all my usual AF signs.  Dont know what to think.  Or when to test??  Have 10 pee sticks and so terrified to try it.  Last time my tx didnt work, i started bleeding 4 days before blood test date.  My test is Thurs and I just want it to come sooner.  Tomorrow will be 4 days before blood test this time round and also my dh birthday!  Fingers crossed af stays away.  
So good to have this site to read about others experiences.  Makes me feel less alone in the world of fertility treatment. xxx


----------



## Bessiefach

HI everyone,
Seems like its a tough time at the moment for lots of us. This is my third two week wait and  the biggest thing I've realised is that this is the hardest part of the whole thing and this is what they mean by a rollercoaster ride! My brown discharge seems to have eased now but who knows what's actually going on there. We'll only really know on our opt.! So frustrating but just want to send everyone best wishes and thanks xxMshellxx for your message hope you are feeling better, there could be many reasons for the brown discharge, the best thing is to phone the clinic, it could well be implantation bleeding. 
Fingers crossed for you all.  
Bess


----------



## Katlj

evening all 
i have been looking in over the weekend and just wanted to say that it seems we are all in the same boat with symptoms.  i have had a brownish discharge which started saturday afternoon is seems to be getting heavier, but not sure if that is in my mind - as nothing has appeared in my knickers - been doing too much watching.

my DH is currently working abroad so it has been really tough this weekend as he is    like mad for me - chatting online is not the best either, we dont get much chance to talk and when we did this weekend i spent the whole time in tears.

i have a slightly sore back but have put that down to being so inactive over the last couple of weeks, no cramps, jsut this discharge - have started to convince myselft it is AF, but it aint over till OTD!!!  

i know it is really tough, we are all going through a really difficult time and the symptoms could be anything and being so in tune with our bodies we are picking up on every twinge and feeling, which in the normal run of things we would not notice.

You always have a choice in everything that you do, and i am choosing to be positive and strong for the next few days. 

  to everyone who feels like they are loosing their marbles and need support.


----------



## Nix01

Eeeeeeek!  So teary today for no reason, makes me think AF is on it's way which makes me even more teary!  Don't know what to do with myself!!      Sorry, selfish I know but am losing it tonight. xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just to say that i have been offline since thursday, so have just got around to updating the list from then

If you take a look if anythings incorrect then let me know and i will amend tomorrow

FOr those who have tested early and got bfn
dont lose hope, i did the same on my 1st cycle tested from day 10 to day 14 all bfn, day 14 i had bloods came back BFP and HPT day 15 was bfp

         

Welcome to our new ladies 

   to those who have had a BFN over the last few days
 to those whose dream came true

Emcg, Beans33 and gottahope  for OTD tomorrow

 and  all around

Em


----------



## Nix01

Katlj.  So sorry to hear u are having a meltdown too!  I am counting down the minutes till my oh gets in from work tonight so I cannot begin to imagine how u must be feeling. U r right though we have to try and be positive. Sending u lots of   and   xx

I think I have just been getting in a state as yesterday I got sunburnt and today I was an hour late taking my cyclogest, so am therefore thinking (probably completely irrationally) that I have ruined our chances! 

Anyway. Sending lots of love your way and to everyone else that seems to be losing it at the mo! Nix. xx


----------



## Dandanxx

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please??

I have been on another thread for Barts hospital, but need some support now during this awful wait!!

I had two embies transfered on the 15th, and Otd is 29th.
Like an idiot I have been testing, but am so confused now!
I tested on Wednesday to check Hcg - Only three days later, and got a negative! Was so upset and made me feel even worse. So i tested again yesterday which would have been 6 days and got a faint positive, I did another one last night, then again this morning and the line has started to get darker - so like I said im so confused now!
Everywhere I read it seems that now is too early to believe this positive, but as I had the negative to show it was out my system im thinking that maybe it could possibly be showing early postive for me??

Mixed emotions, dont know what to think. Im going mad, so think I will just have to test every morning now to make sure line is still getting darker.
What do you lot think

Also ladies, am totally with you about not getting much support from DH/DP - men just dont get it do they! We have had some awful rows this weeks. Its just stress, I think deep down they are going through it too but they just dont show it!

Let me know what you guys think.

Mnay thanks.

Danielle xx


----------



## beans33

It's a bfn for me today! :-(


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Beans  so sorry for you hun, I life can be so cruel sometimes


----------



## caz1234

Morning Ladies
I feel really down this morning.....feel like its all over  
Bad cramping....AF is on its way I can feel it  
Sorry Ladies I am not that positive this morning!
xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Caz....  sorry your not feeling more positive this morning hun, its really hard isnt it? i must admit i am trying my best to be positive, but got a stinking headache which isnt helping.... Don't give up hun, its not over yet... you still have a while to go before OTD    
DanDan... welcome  its sounding very positive for you hun


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
Major confused now!!!

I felt so ****** off this morning that I test again  ( I know I am weak)

Tested again with a superdrug test same as yesterday that came up negative.......But today it came up positive faint but a there is a line!!
I am 9dp2dt......what are the chances of this being a true positive?
Plus I then did a first response test and that came up with a faint positive too!!
Dont know what to think  
Hope someone can give me some advice 

xx


----------



## coldstuff

sounds like a positive to me* caz1234* xx


----------



## swand

Fingers x'd for caz1234!  Sounds like a positive. xxxx


----------



## caz1234

Hi ladies
Do you really think so?
Do you think it could still be the trigger shot in my system?
Spent all the time since I took the test doubting it, I cant win!
Could really do with a hug right now and some advice  
Hope everyone is well and staying sane unlike me 
      
xx


----------



## Katlj

cas1234, that does sound like a positive. fingers crossed for OTD.   

has anyone had any further discharge/period like bleeding?  I think that AF is definitely here, so i phoned the clinic who want me to carry on with testing as in her words "stand a really good chance of a positive, if the bleeding is not as heavy as my normal period, this does happen.  you had 1 excellent and 1 very good embryo back in so you stand such a good chance". which was great to hear, but i am still in hell as i just feel that this is AF.   

Dh wants me to be positive and just keep going till test day, he is being so supportive - even if he is thousands of miles away.  so i am at work trying to be brave about it all - proving a lot more difficult than i thought it would do and if this is not my time, i think September will be the next time, but then i will be 40 and we will be self funding!!!!  so when do i stop? i know that no one can answer that, but i just need to put it out there! 

i spent the weekend in   and despite my families affirmations, i do feel like this is the end of this cycle.

good luck to everyone testing i have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Katlj

caz1234 said:


> Hi ladies
> Do you really think so?
> Do you think it could still be the trigger shot in my system?
> Spent all the time since I took the test doubting it, I cant win!
> Could really do with a hug right now and some advice
> Hope everyone is well and staying sane unlike me
> 
> xx


Hi Cas, have you had any AF symptoms? discharge? bleed? spotting? 
if not there is no reason to doubt it. just keep your fingers crossed and re-test on OTD.


----------



## swand

hey caz
i have stayed clear of the hpt cos of the hcg shot i had.  however, i think if the shot was still in your system it would've gave you the bfp yest.  so there's a good indication it could be right, hope it is.  have you had any symptoms?
i am due to test the day before you.  for the past couple of days i have bn convinced af was on its way, but today i think i feel ok.  although i do have a sore lower back, 4 days now.  i think the mind plays tricks on you at this stage of the game, it starts to drive you mad.  i decided not to go to work this week, so i am trying to chill out and watch telly and jst counting the days until my test on thurs. 
try and keep positive, sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Danielle, welcome lots of  coming your way
mmm it is a little early but if you tested neg before the pos i say its looking good     if you hadnt had the neg there would be the danger of it being the trigger shot still

Beans33 so sorry to read of your BFN

Em


----------



## Peds_Gal

Katlj, I am due to test on Wednesday and I have been bleeding and spotting since last Friday, with lots and lots of clots...its a lot darker than AF, but is getting heavier each day, also called my clinic and the told me to carry on till OTD, although I definitely feel its all over    Was also told I had top grade Embryos and was in with a good chance...
Sx


----------



## fliz

Hi Ladies

Apologies for the me post but just have to have a rant.
our OTD was saturday and i've been bleeding properly since wednesday so was convinced it was just a formality and we'd be able to get well and truly drunk on saturday!
much to dh and my shock there was a faint line. so spent most of saturday peeing on more sticks and going cross eyed and then searching the internet for anythin about women who actually have periods and stay pregnant.  more  than ever.
of course the most likely thing is that we were preg and aren't anymore and the hcg just hasn't come out of my system yet but i cant find any info on how long that is meant to take.
yesterday clear blue test said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' so the lines we weren't sure we were seeing were there after all. this morning am back on the cheapo tests and faint line is still there. clinic have said i have to carry on the meds and test again this weds, and that even that might not give a definite result. and they also said they cant say whether not preg or preg is more likely so have got all hopefull again.
saturday was our first ever postive result and it is so unfair that it was probably just flagging up an early miscarriage/chemical preg.
the 2ww was bad enough but now we are still waiting and have no clear end to it. and i know the most likely answer but that doesn't stop me hoping, even though am still bleeding and should know better.
has anyone else been here before? it'd be good to know whether it ended in a BFN or BFP - i'm not looking for false hope for a BFP, just need to know that other people have been here and come out the other side as it really is horrible.
sorry - just realised i always seem to post when i'm stressing, will try to post some positive stuff in future

good luck to all 

fliz xxx


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
Thats the problem with testing at home before your OTD........you dont know whether to trust the results or not....
I havent had any spotting or bleeding, the pnly discharge has been what looks like the pessaries coming out!
I have had a little cramping in last few days.....and I am still really bloated!!
xx


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

Caz1234 - it does sound hopeful for you will keep my fingers crossed for you hun.

Beans - sorry for your BFN lots of  

Katlj & Dandan - i've been the same as you, pretty much, brown/pink spotting on Saturday, more on Sunday, then today more brown spotting this morning but this afternoon was more red and heavier, but seems to have eased off again now - so confused right now!

It isn't mimicking my normal AF either - I would usually spot for 2 days then go into heavy, painful AF.  I do have a bit of stomach cramp type pain but nothing too serious.  Sorry for the tmi but i had the runs yesterday too (not sure what all that was about!)

Other than that I have the lower back ache, fuller bbs and have been feeling exhausted today but it's my 1st day back at work after 2 weeks off so putting it down to that.

My OTD isn't until Monday 30th, but have decided I might do a test on Saturday (just to see) as I will be 15dp3dt by then, so don't think it's too early.

   and     to all you ladies.

Shell x


----------



## fhump

not having a good day today boobs feel like there not hurting as much as they were and have a bit of pinkish spotting today when going to toilet only little bit with the tiniest amount of red in it. has been like this all day now when just been to the toilet it has stopped. otd is thursday had the transfer 15th. does this mean its all over feeling so down today and so negative.


----------



## hjanea

Can I join you?
I had ET on saturday of a 3 day frozen donor embie. It had defrosted as a 5 cell and got to an 8 cell overnight so they were pleased with it. My OTD is 6th June.
Thankyou.
Helen.xxx


----------



## caz1234

Evening Ladies
How are we all feeling?
I am trying to be good and not test again till OTD as it is driving me mad  
How is everyone else holding up?
big hugs  
xx


----------



## swand

Hi caz
I am half woman half couch, watched dull telly all day!  I am never this in-active.  Feeling ok today, 2 days (almost) until OTD.  Hope I get there.  Sore back and feeling sick, heart burn (? in my head!!).  Dont know what's going on at all.  
I am too scared to test.  If I did and it was bfn, i would b so gutted at this stage. 
How are you feeling?? xx


----------



## Bubbabear

Hiya,

I've had a bit of a stressful day - clinic called me in for a scan as I had severe pain in my side yesterday.  Nothing to worry about though, just some fluid around my ovary.  They're checking for infection though.  Feel exhausted generally, low abdominal cramps still but no bleeding as yet!! Can't wait for wednesday to find out the outcome now and have still managed not to test early!!  Am praying now for the positive outcome I've been dreaming of the past 6 years!!  Hope everyone else is hanging on!! xx


----------



## swand

Bubbabear (luv it!)
hope you're doin alright and trying to take it easy.  wishing you lots of luck for weds test. xx


----------



## Bubbabear

Thanks!

And fingers crossed for you (the day after).

There seems to have been lots of BFPs this month - gotta be a good sign! x


----------



## swand

yeah my otd is thurs.

lots of bfp in may so far, so I am feeling good with that.  this is my 2nd attempt, 1 ivf and now icsi.  dh at work until june 16, would so love to give him good news.  we're all in the same boat here, its nice to talk to others goin through this as i dont personally know anyone who has.
what have you bn doin in the 2ww?  r u working or time off? x


----------



## Bubbabear

Lets hope you have lovely good news for him on his return!!!

This is our third attempt at ICSI and this is the longest I've gone in the 2WW without bleeding so am feeling cautiously more optimistic but also terrified at the same time.

I had some days off after EC but have been back at work since ET (had the weekend off in between).  I struggle if I have too much time on my hands as my mind gets too busy and I get more stressed that way!  What about you - what have you chosen to do?

I've got a few friends who have been on a similar journey, one friend has 18 month old twins from her first cycle!! It's good to have FF though as a bit like a diary where you can offload thoughts and feelings you wouldn't necessarily say otherwise!!!!


----------



## Anthu

I would like to wish all you 2ww ladies the best of luck. It's time I'm off this thread and ff for a while. I would like to thank you for your support.

Ladies..hope you dreams come true xxx


----------



## Bubbabear

Thanks Anthu,

Wishing you lots of luck for your future journey.  Love and    take care of yourself xx


----------



## swand

Anthu - hugs to you.

Bubbabear - Last time i barely moved for the 2ww and still got bfn so i went back to work this time round.  Although I am off this week on a/l.  Been taking it easy though but still keeping busy with friends.  We chose not to tell anyone this time, not even parents or best friends know.  Defo feeling less pressure and more relaxed.  Hope all goes well weds for you, will c how we both get on xx


----------



## fhump

hey just did a hpt got a faint line. hoping it means possitive defo showing positive but line was faint. i feel like im going insane


----------



## Martha Moo

hjanea said:


> Can I join you?
> I had ET on saturday of a 3 day frozen donor embie. It had defrosted as a 5 cell and got to an 8 cell overnight so they were pleased with it. My OTD is 6th June.
> Thankyou.
> Helen.xxx


Hi

You may be better to join the June thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263042.msg4441157#msg4441157 where there are a few ladies with June 6th Test date too, as the 2ww threads only run for one month and this one will close next week 

Sofia3  for OTD

 and  all around

Em


----------



## Sofia3

OTD today and got a BFN.. 
Devastated. Had 3 perfect embies on board and the clinic gave me a good prognosis. Now I am puzzled if something is wrong with me (immune issues etc) or if I just had bad luck. 

Will leave this thread for now.  Wish all you ladies the best of luck.    My heart goes out to you. Had no idea how hard this journey was before I started it.


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Sofia...    life can be so cruel sometimes hun, big hugs to you, look after yourself and take care xxxxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Hi ladies, i am on my first cycle of icsi. Had the embryo transfer saturday before last & have been advised to do hpt this coming friday. Ive decided off testing early, mainly because im scared in case it says negative!
My treatment is being carried out by liverpool hewitt centre, i am 28 & have severly damaged tubes and my husband's sperm arent very mobile.
I had a good quality 8 cell embryo put back, the embryologist refused to put 2 back due to my age. I had 3 other fertilised embryos so i said i would agree to one as long as i could have 2 on my second attempt.
I got a letter three days after the trasfer saying my other embryos werent deemed suitable for freezing. Still so angry & upset as it has never been communicated that it was possible that some wouldnt be frozen if not strong enough. Had i have known i would have insisted on the two... Ok
Rant over!!
I totally took for granted how hard this wait would be & im sooo nervous about friday, anyone else testing then?
I send my heartfelt commiserations for any bfns, i wish you all the luck and success in the world for your next step

Victoria xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Hi Victoria... welcome to the rollercoaster hun    I also test on Friday, so we shall hang in this week together! 
The clinics dont tend to explain things very good, and like you say you would of insisted in 2... but dont dwell on it, concentrate on your lovely little embie that you have snuggling up in there!
Felicity xxxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Thankyou for the speedy response felicity, i'll keep everything crossed for you too for Friday morn!
Obviously this is my first time with fertility treatment, im worried because i just dont feel any different... Boobs were sore for a couple of days last week but now perfectly fine, ive not had any of the tummy cramps people have mentioned, i guess i would have expected to feel something was different if it had worked but aside from feeling incredibly hormonal & emotional, physically im just the same as always! :/ !
What are your thoughts on testing early? Are you waiting til Friday? Xxx


----------



## fhump

Hi there ladies. Had a bit of a bleed before and a few clots slight cramping. It seems to have calmed down now though. I did a HPT yesterday and today and they both came back +ve Confused is not the word. !!! 
I had 2 good quality embryos transferred on the 15th May OTD is on the 26th. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as I don't know whether I'm coming or going.


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
Another day gone.......Had really bad cramps and twinges throu the night last night, and I am really bloated today amd a little achey.......
Due to test on Friday by blood test.........
Bit like FHUMP I dont know what to think about it all.......had a positive yesterday and this morning on a HPT.....but is it too early I am 10dp2dt?  The lines are deffo there though this mornings might be brighter than yesterday but it was the same.....is that how it should be or is it all false positives??  Driving myself mad with all these thoughts 
Hope everyone else is keeping well and sane
  
xx


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

Hello ladies,

I had 2 embies transferred on Friday 13th and have been spotting since Saturday 21st and turned into a heavy bleed last night so decided to test and it was a BFN.  My OTD isn't until Monday 30th but I feel better for knowing now and TBH feel a little disheartened but think I'm ready to move on and concentrate on getting back in shape and trying again as soon as I can.

Just wanted to wish those of you testing in the next week good luck and congrats to the BFP's so far and   to those who have already had a BFN.

Take care.
Shell x


----------



## coldstuff

*xxMshellMxx* you still have 6 days till otd so dont give up yet xx


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

Thanks coldstuff for your response but i've been bleeding really heavily since Saturday so I'm not holding out much hope.

I will post a definate response on the 30th anyway.

When is your OTD?  x


----------



## coldstuff

xxMshellMxx i test on sunday and the wait is killing me bought 6 tests lol... good luck for the 30th  sending lots of     xx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi all!
May I join you? I am now on 2dp5dt and due to test in a week time. I am already driving me crazy and I still have 7 days to wait...


----------



## Smidget

Hi caz and fhump

I think it looks good for you both.

I tested positive at 6dp5dt and having looked into the trigger and times for that to be out of your system my nurse said 7 days and leaflet on trigger said up to 10 days so as long as it's more than that I think it's looking good. My clinic wouldn't take it as an official positive until 14 days after EC but I tested positive every day from 11dpo (EC)

Fingers crossed for you both

Smidget xxxxxx


----------



## fhump

Hi Smidget thanks for your post. Started bleeding today with a few clots but it seems to have stopped now but i think its all over trying to be positive put dont know what to think.


----------



## caz1234

Thanks Smidget

I am 12 dp ec so I am hoping this is not the trigger........
Did your lines get darker every day?
I am going to not test tomorrow then test Thursday, day before OTD....hoping the test has got darker
One more thing did you get cramps and twinges?  I am getting a lot last night and today which has made me nervous a bit!
I am praying for the lot of us...
    
xx


----------



## Smidget

Caz-Yes to the cramps and twinges ( even before the OHSS kicked in) I had loads on and off. Very good sign I reckon! 

I wouldn't say my line got any darker really and they all have different levels of dye in them and more/less concentrated wee etc can give different results. I have now got the digital test saying 2-3 weeks instead of 1-2 so am happy it's going up but definitely couldn't tell from the line tests.

Looks good!

Fhump- there are lots of reports of bleeds in early pregnancy so I have everything crossed for you that it's the case for you.  
Xx Smidget xxx


----------



## swand

hi ladies
how r you all holding up??  2 sleeps for me until otd, think all is quiet on the af front but know could still be bfn.  Sending love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## caz1234

Hi Ladies
3 sleeps to go..........I am getting worse by the day in sanity!!
MY Boobs dont hurst as much today is that something to worry about?
cramps been on and off all day....I really dont know how to feel!!
How is evertone else getting on?
x


----------



## LouH

Hi Girls - please may I join you?

I am 11dp2dt today, my OTD is this Friday. I am on knicker watch and feeling VERY nervous about testing. Last cycle we  only got to 8dp2dt so that hurdle is beat but I am on gestone this time, that was cd33 which is today (we cycled quicker this time) so got through that too. Next aim is the test!

Am thinking test 1 day early but really can't make my mind up!

What is the consensus on the best test for an early pick up??

Fingers crossed for everyone!! xx


----------



## swand

hi caz
i am slightly demented!  one minute i think its good and the nxt minute i think the worst.  nightmare!
my boobs were really sore but are now feeling fine.  i jst want to get to thurs without af. my back has bn really sore but fine today, think its all the lying about i've bn doin since fri.  tomorrow i will be 13 dpt. 
hope you're doin ok.  any more hpt's today? xx

welcome LouH
i am too stressed to try a test!  wish i could!  my hcg test is thurs.  currently 12dp2dt.  last time i made it to 10dp so crossed a hurdle there!!  how r u feeling?  have you had any symptoms?


----------



## weeble

Just popping in to send you all a truck load of   . Especially the lovely Felicity Wishes. xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

weeble 

Welcome to LouH  for Friday honey

Bubbabear and Bessiefach  for testing tomorrow ladies     


Sending lots of     and  all around

Em


----------



## weeble

Hey Darlin, didnt know you were mod'ing this thread. Long time no speak. Hope you & family are ok xxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi guys,
lilllybee here - well what a hellish journey I have been  on. Ive just had my last? iui treatment that makes 4 since the miscarriage this time it was with FSH and yuck!!! - I have never felt so pregnant in my life and was convinced that this had worked only to find that no sunday evening I started bleeding and I just felt numb. We have decided due to Dh's declining sperm count - he started with 25mill last year and this cycle there wer e only 5!!!, IF and a BIG IF we get a go ahead from the bank to give us finance then we will do an IVF - I never thought this woudl happen as habve had two succeses withIUI but hey - so am crappingmyself for want of a better word!.
Help!!!best of luck tio all you guys testing


----------



## Bubbabear

Well it's my OTD and guess what....I got a BFP!!!! To say we're over the moon is an understatement.  Never thought I would see this day!! Thanks so much for all the support and good luck to all those testing this week x x x


----------



## Victoriag

Bubbabear let me be the first to congratulate you xxx

May you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Bubbabear

Thanks so much Victoriag, hope you're doing ok also!! x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Bubbabear huge congratulations hun, over the moon for you xxxx 

Weebles... Thanks so much, every little helps so they say, not long for you now xxxx 

Hows everyone doing this morning? I've still got a stinking headache, but on the plus side no af so still pupo... Nd only 2 days left to go xxxx


----------



## caz1234

Congratulations to Bubbabear..........
Can I ask what symptoms did you have?
Just seems as closer to OTD I get the less symptoms I have  
Going to try PMA today to try and get me throu
Best wishes everyone  
x


----------



## Smidget

Whoop whoop Bubbabear! Big big congrats!           

Felicity ooo not long now  

Hope everyone else is coping with the madness of the wait and that it's sunny where you are!

Smidget xxx


----------



## Nicky37

Hi everyone

I have just discovered your link and would love to join in.
I had 2 blasts transferred on Saturday, 21st May and told to test 9 days after which will be bank holiday Monday, 30th.
I have so many questions going round my head but the main one, apart from whether it has worked or not is, the clinic are doing all they can to help prevent me from miscarrying again if I am preggers but there is nothing anyone can do about a resulting ectopic and I keep praying for the best.
I get a few twinges but mostly I am just so tired, even though I am off work.
Here's hoping that this is the best month ever.
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Giulia77

BubbaBear, many many congratulations!!!


----------



## Lisa72

To those who have tested bfn it's an awful time and so much stress.  Pleased try and not lose hope, I know that is east said then done.


Congratulations to those who have tested BFP, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


Week 1 done with.  Got to test on Bank hol Monday.  As it gets closer the more nervous I get.  I know this can work as I have proof.  But this is my first FET.  The last time I sat and done nothing for the 2 weeks, this time is a little different.


Keeping all crossed for those who are testing over the following days.     


x x x


----------



## Bubbabear

Thank you so much for all the well wishes, it means a lot.  I am still floating about on cloud 9 somewhere and don't think it has sunk in yet.

Caz1234 - In terms of symptoms I have had cramps pretty much throughout 2WW and headaches.  Cramps wore off the last few days before OTD and instead I've been feeling just tired and a little sick!! Otherwise, not too much to report in terms of symptoms!  I did have very severe pain at the weekend over my ovaries but this was nothing to do with my BFP and just the aftermath of EC still!!

Hang on in there everyone until OTD I know quite a few are testing over the next few days so you're in my thoughts and   try to resist temptation to test early as it is just more confusing I think!!

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi everyone!!!
Again huge congratulations to Bubba for her positive result and big hugs to the BFNs.
I am today 3dp5dt and feel absolutely nothing apart from tired :-((((
Do you think it is normal or should I start feeling something?
Thanks


----------



## jonut

congrats to the BFP's!!!    

xxxxx


----------



## Sofia3

Hi everyone,

I know I said I was leaving the group, as I am finished with my 2 ww. But still find myself here, as I am curious how you are all doing...

The past few days after I got my negative result have been heavy, with a lot of tears and twisting my mind trying to understand why it did not work (the clinic gave me >70% chance of success as the 3 embroys were all grade 1 and my uterus "was perfect".  But no point.. Thinking back I found the 2 ww worse than dealing with the negative result. At least now I know. I have allready started looking ahead and hope to begin FET as soon as possible. There are 5 embryos in the freezer waiting for me and I am definetly not giving up! . 

Today I am going to face my friends and their babies, and I have built up enough strength to be able to listen to them complaining about their stressful lives as parents..
(I have not told them about what I am currently going through, as far as they know I have settled for adoption, which is my plan B). 


Anyway, I want to congratulate the BFPs, and give a big   to the BFN.. I keep my fingers crossed for those still waiting. A special    goes to Felicity for being so open and supportive to everyone here.


----------



## Peds_Gal

Hello Ladies,
Congratulations on all the  's, i read in Zest mag that Spring was the best time to conceive during IVF! 
Big hugs   to all those who found out it wasn't their time,   for the next tx

Not sure what category I fall in, am v. v. confused,   OTD this morning did test got a faint line, bought another test got a bit of a stronger line, but still quite faint, but I am def bleeding AF styleeee with colts and lining (sorry if TMI), and have been for nearly a week, its more a faint thin positive, than a BFP!! Am not going to get my hopes up as it could just be a chemical pregnancy. A bit p!ssed off with my clinic, as obv I am concerned, called them at 8.30am and left a message with the operator, and no one has called back, just tried again and no one is answering!

Any advice from you ladies with similar  symptoms, results, am going  !
Sarah xxx


----------



## swand

Hi ladies
Bubbabear - congrats on your  .  Wowzers!!!!!
Sofia3 - big loves to you, hope you're ok.
how are we all gettin on?
tomorrow is my otd!!!  still no bleeding.  not sure if having symptoms or its all in my head!  this 2ww can mess with you!  bn feeling like af is coming for about a week now, tired, sore head, back pain, all on & off.  feeling sick quite a bit too.  who knows what my fate will be!!!!  this time tomorrow i should know.
sending love and hugs to everyone out there xxxxx


----------



## HopeND

Hi ladies,
Do you mind if I join?  With 81 pages of posts it will be hard to catch up but I will try.  

I am currently in 2ww hell!  We had de ec/er on Friday may 13th and had two tx on may 17th.  They were greater than 8 cell (indistinguishable) but not yet blast.  So I am 12dpo or 8dp4dt.  Our doctor said de cycles can sometimes implant later so my test  date is the 30th (2weeks after tx).  I was hoping to test on the 27th (2weeks after er) but I stupidly poas yesterday got a bfn and am terrified to try again.

I'm on prog and estrace, so all of the cramping, tiredness, dizziness, back pain, etc could be due to the hormones.  

Any advice on how tom survive the next 5 days?!?!


----------



## caz1234

2 days to go......thats what I keep telling my self...In one breath cant wait for the blood test in the other breath I am nervous as Hell!!
Cramps seem to have eased off....got a bad head and sore boobs still thou
How is everyones PMA doing?
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

HopeND welcome lots of  and 

Bubbabear  on your BFP

lots of            for those whose PMA is dwindling 

swand our only tester for tomorrow  sweetie

Love, luck and 

Em


----------



## Linsley27

Just a quick note to say huge congratulations on all the bfp. Big hugs to us bfn's hang in there every body still waiting xx

Hope everybody's future journey runs nice and smooth.
AFM I hope to see some of the bfn's again on a future 2ww thread, everybody's support is overwhelming  xx
My friend has offered to do a second round of egg donation for us, which I am blown away with and snapping up her offer quick smart. Our follow up is on the 8th of June to see when we can go again. So for now it's back to the gym and a bit of some sunshine on our bones as my lovely DH has suggested a holiday in July. 
Look after your self everybody and good luck for the future.

Lou xx


----------



## fhump

Well OTD tomorrow at clinic. Been bleeding a bit so not holding out much hope. Have had 2 positive HPT though so don't know what to think. Will have to see what happens tomorrow wish me luck


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Fhump... stay positive hun    good luck tomorrow! xxxx
Linsley... fab news that your friend has been so kind to offer again, thats so lovely, wishing you every success on your journey xxx   
Swand.... loads of luck for tomorrow hun hope to see a fab BFP from you xxxxx     
Anyone else testing on Friday 
Well I feel much better today, headache seems to have gone    still got a few af type pains, but no signs of the witch so still optamistic for Friday... keeping everything crossed and      so hard that this is my time... 2days to go and counting the seconds!!!! 
Loads of Love & Hugs to all....
Felicity  xxxxx


----------



## LouH

Hi Felicity - I am testing Fri too, I had caved to test a day early as found a pee stick in my bathroom cabinet but it was an empty box!!! Someone is trying to tell me something...keep away from the pee sticks Lou!!

xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

yes keep away from those pee sticks lou... we shall test together on Friday


----------



## VictoriaC11

Hey ladies, well my otd is supposed to be friday but my DH is working away so we are testing early together tomorrow morning. Bit nervous as this is the first pregnancy test i have ever done!!! 
Do you think we can trust the result a day early?
Good luck to everyone testing, i personally cannot wait for the 2ww to be over!!
I havent had any symptons & no bleeding whatsoever so not feeling very confident xxx


----------



## LouH

*Victoria* - not all ladies get an implantation bleed so this is not a negative....but a def positive that Af has stayed away!!! Good luck for the morning,


----------



## VictoriaC11

Thanks Victoria xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Victoria (nice name by the way)

I haven't bled at all during the whole process and got my BFP this time last week xx. Don't you worry about it poppet what will be will be 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow xx


----------



## fhump

Just did another test and the line is much darker now using same brand of test. Did the clearblue digital one as well and said 1-2 weeks so now even more confused hoping and praying its a good sign fingers crossed


----------



## Victoriag

Fhump,

It looks good to me when is your OTD?


----------



## fhump

Tomorow I am having a nervous breakdown


----------



## caz1234

Evening Ladies
Wish it was my OTD tomorrow......got to wait till Friday......!!
I am having a blood test done on Friday does anyone know how long you have to wait for the results?
Just need some faith to keep me going until Friday    
Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.....
xx


----------



## swand

Too good to be true - my otd is tomorrow and i have started tonight with the mucky brown, slight red discharge.  feel the cramp starting too.  disheartened to say the least.  will post results 2mro.  
good luck to fhump, fingers x'd u get good news.
love to all u other 2ww's xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Swand don't give up yet you never know xxx

Fhump I think you'll be fine tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Thankyou VictoriaG,

I dont think i'll be getting much sleep tonight! 
Massive congratulations on your bfp, how amazing. I wish you nothing but happiness throughout this next chapter of your life. Exciting times ahead xxx


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.

Congrats to those positives. Enjoy!

Big fat hugs to those who got the BFN, good luck with whatever path you now choose. Thinking of you all. xx

AFM - I have had a very, very slight amount of browny discharge yesterday and today. It has only just marked my knickers and isn't there atall when I wipe. Trying to stay positive but if I remember rightly this was the start of the end for us last time. Had another banging headache and felt sick again today and that is 4 days in a row now. Is it period, drugs or pregnancy?! I am trying not to read into any of the symptoms but it is so hard. I didn't have these headaches and feeling sick last time but I do sometimes feel like this when I about to have the mother of all periods!!!!!!!!! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I am not sure we can wait till sat.

Sorry, I know everyone else is feeling the same and it's not all about me!!

Good luck to tomorrows testers.   to you all.

Nix    xxxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Just had bfn, absolutely heartbroken.
My otd is not supposed to be until tomorrow. Tested day early as dh working away tomorrow. Is there any chance it will change by then or i am hoping for no reason?

Victoria


----------



## alix9374

Hi all, my OTD is the 29th may! Getting nervous now. It is my 1st round of IVF & I have 2 embies on board that have hopefully snuggled in nicely


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Victoria.... Bug hugs hun, I'm no expert, but stranger things have happened, I don't want to get your hopes up hun but I do know girls who have gone onto get a bfp on test day   do another test tomorrow sweetie  

Alix... Good luck for 29th  

Nix... You sound just like me hun, I had a stinking headache nd sickly feeling all week, but it dissapeared yesterday   had af pains on nd offsince et, which got really bad last night amd I thought it was game over, but no bleeding so far so still hopeful.  Still feelin but sickly at times but thats it.. Loads of luck hun hope this is our time xxxx 

Hi to everyone else, sending loads of   


only one more sleep til otd for me


----------



## caz1234

Morning Ladies
So sorry Victoria.........But like the other ladies have said its not all over yet and things could change  
1 day till OTD.........Really nervous now!
How are all the other ladies who are testing tomorrow testing? HPT or bloods?
Going to try and keep myself busy today......easier said than done
PMA
xx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Thankyou everyone, I really appreciate your kind words.

Im just so fed up, because I had no sign of AF I'd almost convinced myself that It was going to work the past couple of days. But in saying that, I havent had any symptoms whatsoever. 
Does anyone know how soon I can start the next cycle if tomorrow reconfirms the negative?

xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Caz.... I am doing both!!! I am booked in to get HCG bloods in the morning at 8:20am    good luck sweetie xxxx
Victoria... dont give up yet... get your bloods done tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Caz.... I am doing both!!! I am booked in to get HCG bloods in the morning at 8:20am   good luck sweetie xxxx
Victoria... dont give up yet... get your bloods done tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## caz1234

Hiya
Yeah felicity....I have to be at the hospital at 8.10 for bloods doing.....hoping I get the results by lunchtime, its going to a long mornings wait!  Thinking of doing a HPT tomorrow at home too....what do you think?
x


----------



## Katlj

hi all, 
not been on for a few days as got AF!!! absolutely devastated DH and I were convinced it would work!! and it is so hard as he is 5,000miles away.  but i have had lots of tears and questions.  starting to feel better now and looking to the future.


congrats to al the BfPs - have a hapy and healthy pregnancy

and lots of lugs to the BfNs - it is a horrid time, but you WILL get through it.  

good luck everyone, maybe we will meet again on this journey.

Kx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Welcome to Alix
 for the 29th

katlj so sorry AF arrived   

Victoria i hope you dont need to go again but it varies from clinic to clinic but most like 3 months to allow the drugs to work their way out of your system and also to give your body time to recover

Felicity Wishes so hoping and     tomorrow is the best news ever, 

sending a sprinkling of  some positive vibes        and 

Em


----------



## Hbkmorris

Katlj.. My heart goes out to you as I know how your feeling.. I too had a failed ICSI back in May and when my af arrived 4 days prior to OTD I was heartbroken.. Keep your chin up, look forward to a new cycle I am.. Makes you feel loads better too.

xx


----------



## fhump

been for blood test this morning got to wait until four for results gonna be a very very long day. did another HPT this morning and still positive  spent a fortune on these tests lol. Just worried with the bit of bleeding i have had that might be having a miscarriage 

Well done to everyone who has had BFP


----------



## nylaboo

Big hugs to those of you with BFNs   . Keep the faith!

Congrats to those of you with BFPs   .

And good luck to those of you still waiting to test   .

My OTD is the 28th, 2 more sleeps. I am trying to hold on til then as whatever result I get I won't believe it. Have tested early before and it's torture. DH is in charge of buying peesticks so the temptation is not there!   

I have had a few symptoms on and off over 2ww, sore boobs, hot flushes, nausea, all sorts of twinges. But really all of these I could put down to drugs. On cyclogest pessaries and also had 3 shots of Pregnyl to support womb lining. 
Anyway last couple of days have had the odd AF type cramping. Last night I went to the loo, came back to bed and for about 3/4 minutes had the most awful cramps. Really low down, felt as if they were coming down into the tops of my legs. Then they just subsided. After seeing poll about AF pains hopefully this is a good sign.  

Have also been peeing all the time over last 3 days. 

Trying not too get my hopes up too much as i know how devastating a BFN is.

Sorry for rambling on!  

Nxx


----------



## swand

BFN for me ladies.  Gutted.  Try again in July.  Loves to all the other bfn's.  
Good luck to all the otd's coming up, fingers x'd you get the bfp! xxx


----------



## Little-Lee

*swand*
so sorry to hear about your BFN, where was your tx?
I had a bfn on 17 May, its heartbreaking!! 
We start again in July - That will be our time hun I'm sure 

Lea xx xx


----------



## caz1234

afternoon Ladies
I am feeling so down this afternoon.......think its all over for me.....OTD tomorrow.....But I have a really bad ache down below, feel like I am going to start af at anytime........been on knicker watch all day  
I had been getting cramps but they had got better then today its all flared up again, is this normal
Sorry Swand to hear your news........good luck for the future  
x


----------



## Little-Lee

Caz1234, I really hope tomorrow is your day hun. I got told that cramps can be normal & doesn't always mean your 'p' is coming thinking of you though   

Lea xxxx


----------



## swand

Little Lee - thanx for your msg. sorry to hear you had a bfn also. not the end of the road for us tho and hopefully fingers x'd its 3rd time lucky for us both.  had my tx at glasgow royal infirmary.  hope you're doin ok xx

Caz - praying for you!  hold on in there until 2mro.       xx


----------



## fhump

Hi there everyone just had some great news results in from hosp. BFP!!!!!!!!!!! they wanted to see levels of hcg at least 50 to be good sign my level was 116. So this is really good. Just got to wait for scan now cant wait still nervous though and keeping everything crossed. 

Thank you to everyone who has sent me wellwishes and for all your support


----------



## HopeND

Hi ladies,
Big hugs to those who got a bfn.....it's hard but is is worth it! 

To those who got BFP great news!  

Afm our test date is the 31st (2wkspast tx) but we r thinking of poas tomorrow (2wks past collection). Am I crazy?  I'm going nuts as I have every single symptom but know it could be due to prog and estrace!  

Anyway good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow!!
Xo


----------



## caz1234

Thats fantastic news FHUMP...so pleased for u.....have all your cramps and bleeding gone?
Testing tomorrow  
x


----------



## Victoriag

Swand sorry to hear your news xxx 

Fhump great news congratulations xxx.


----------



## Nicky37

Hi all
So so sorry for all the BFN's and wishing you all the luck for next time.
Congrats to all BFP's and I hope I can join you next week  
I am due to test on Monday but have been having a weird day today. This morning I felt dizzy, faint and sick when in the shower and the shaky when I sat down with a towel wrapped round me. Then, this afternoon I got my haircut and knew I was hot in the hairdressers but didn't realise until I stood up that I had soaked through all my clothes with sweat, yuck. Has anyone else had this happen to them?
Trying to stay    
Good luck tomoz Caz.
N x


----------



## caz1234

Hi
Nicky all those symptoms sound really good..........I have had dizzy spells too......just dont feel too good today 
Stay positive
x


----------



## nylaboo

Caz have you seen poll about ladies who have af pains and then go on to get bfps?
It has given me huge hope over last couple of days when i have been getting really strong af pains.
Good luck xx


----------



## nylaboo

Caz here is the link chick.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Swand -  so sorry xx

Fhump -  xx

Nicky - I have also had dizzy spells and sickness during 2ww xx

Nxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Swand so very sorry to read of your bfn    

Caz1234 AF pains are common whatever the result sweetie

Fhump, said it else where but  honey

Lots of testers tomorrow

Felicity Wishes, silvia72, sands, Caz1234, VictoriaC11 and LouH
      for a BFP for each of you

  and          for our remaining 2ww ladies

Em


----------



## caz1234

Thanks for that nylaboo........just got to see what the blood test says tomorrow....
Good luck to all the other ladies testing tomorrow.........BFPs all round !!!!
   
xx


----------



## LouH

Hi Ladies - mega rush getting ready to go away tomorrow so here goes...

*fhump* - yipee...congratulations!!

*Little Lee, katjl and Swand* - sorry to hear your news, massive hug from me.  

*Victioriac11* - hoping tomorrow brings different news for you.   

*caz1234* - fingers crossed for us tomorrow!!!         

*Nicky* - I have been so hot at night (not like that!! ) body temp all over the place, I'm blaming the extra progesterone!

*Hope ND* - my clinic advise 16 days after EC...good luck 

Sorry if missed anyone, went all the way down what was below on the preview and am hoping I've caught up in the main...Thinking of everyone though. xx

*AFM* - I have held out and not tested early as much as I was tempted!! So tomorrow is Test Day, I've bought 2 POAS and am going to get up early doors to test so can sort myself out either way b4 DD wakes up!

I've been trying not to symptom spot as the gestone injections I am sure are the cause of all (secretly hoping they're not though!!)

I am feeling really positive but have been very emotional all week! Feel very nervous at the thought of doing the test and finding out, we have had such a different cycle to last time and to be honest if it isn't BFP I will be surprised as all has gone so well so far. PMA PMA PMA!!!

All will be revealed tomorrow!!!

LouH xx


----------



## caz1234

Good luck LouH for the morning xx


----------



## alix9374

Hello all, I am sorry for all that got BFN today sending hugs, congrats to the BFP ladies. Was just wondering why some of you are getting tested on your OTD dates at the hospital & some are using HPT? Am slightly worried as I have had 1st hand experience in the past that a HPT can sometimes give an inaccurate reading can anyone recommend the best 1 to buy? Thanks


----------



## coldstuff

*alix9374* iv been using the superdrug home brand ones since 8dp 3dt and had a slight positive and there only £4.99 for 2 im now 10dp a 3dt and used a clear blue digital and that worked fine too hope this helps xx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Wishing all of you the very best of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## weeble

Felicity - Praying with everything Ive got, for the right result tomorrow        


Loads of luck to all testing tomorrow, too


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Well officially tomorrow is here!!! but not going to do a HPT... got appt for bloods at 8:30am... been so busy today, making cupcakes and a wedding cake, took my mind off things, but OMG I am aching all over and totally shattered, hope I sleep tonight.

I will be praying so hard that we all get BFPs tomorrow.

Thanks for all the well wishes and pma it means the world to me to know I have friends like you xxxx

Love & Hugs

Felicity xxxx


----------



## weeble

Sleep well Sweetheart
Love
Carol xx


----------



## Victoriag

Wishing you all the lock in the world felicity x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Couldn't wait so did a hpt... BFN for me, heartbroken


----------



## caz1234

Morning Ladies
Felicity it could still come out positive when you go for your bloods.............
Good luck for all the ladies testing today.......I am off to have my bloods done soon and I am so nervous
    
xx


----------



## coldstuff

* Felicity Wishes* you still have your blood test the hpt might not have been sensitive enough... dont give up yet, sending lots of      xx

*caz1234* good luck for today and keep us all posted xx


----------



## caz1234

Been and had bloods taken.......only there 5 mins.......got to ring up at 12 for results!!
^pray    
x


----------



## VictoriaC11

Felicity - My heart goes out to you. Fingers crossed your bloods come back with a different result. 

I was bfn again this morning so end of the road on this cycle for me. Gonna keep my chin up and go again on my 3rd bleed. 

Got a holiday to Portugal booked with DH on 27th June so going to focus on diet and gym until then, have a good rest and start preparing myself for our next shot at it. 
As this was our first attempt at IVF (ICSI) I am just going to see it as a practice one as there are a few things I'd do differently next time, namely insisting on having 2 embryos put back.

xxxx


----------



## caz1234

So sorry to hear your news Victoria.........try to stay positive for next time...best wishes 
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Felicity Wishes i am so sorry to read of your HPT BFN, i hope that the bloods show a glimmer of hope sweetheart       with all my heart 

Victoria so sorry to read of your BFN    

Caz1234, hope you have something to keep your mind active til 12

Will be back to catch up later ladies

Em


----------



## weeble

Felicity Wishes Im so sorry about the HPT, Sugerplum.  
Saddened for all you ladies with the wrong result. I so wish I had a magic wand for all of us!


----------



## caz1234

Afternoon Ladies
Just had my call from the hospital......BFP, I am so so pleased, just hoping it sticks!
Good luck to everyone else....Going to stick around to see how everyone else gets on.
xx


----------



## nylaboo

Caz - wonderful news!       
Told you those Af pains were a good sign! Just hope it's true for me too!

Felicity and Victoria - big hugs   .

Hope everyone else doing ok.

I am going insane. 1 more day! Had more AF type cramps, have got very veiny boobs, and still peeing all the time.      

Nxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Congrats Caz, Brilliant news xxxx


----------



## fliz

Hi Ladies

Felicity & Victoria - so sorry to hear about your BFNs. sending you lots of   and hope that it works out for you in the future xxx

congrats Caz - sending you lots of sticky vibes xxx

we've just got our blood test results back and its a BFP despite all the bleeding - so excited that i get to write BFP!!!!! got to have a scan thursday to check its not ectopic (which would explain the bleeding) so trying really hard not to get too excited, but i think that ship's already sailed  

love to all of you still in the 2ww hideousness, words just don't describe the madness but you will get through it

fliz xxx


----------



## coldstuff

congratulations * fliz* and *caz1234* on your  xx


----------



## caz1234

Congrats to Fliz on your BFP...........hope it goes well on Thursday!
I am going to act thick now but I didnt think IVF could be ectopic as they put it in your uterus?
Can someone please explain to me?

xx


----------



## Nicky37

Hi Caz

Much contrast to you, well done.

I have had 2 previous ectopics hence why I am having to do Ivf now. I thought same as you before but it was explained to us that even though the follicles are put directly into your uterus apparently the Fallopian tubes can sort suck them in, if they are wondering around too much in there. It is my worst fear because there is nothing you can do whereas the whole process is so controlled something so awful can happen. Hopefully this isn't the case for Fliz. I didn't get any proper bleeding until after the ectpics were discovered I had only had brown discharge x hope that helps.
Nx


----------



## Nicky37

My brain has turned to mush - I meant to the embryo not follicle - think I need a nap!!
By the way, I am on day 11 since EC and have just had a gooey bit of gloop in a beige colour when going to the loo. Has anyone else had this?

Stay positive everyone who is still on 2 ww we can get through it    
Nx


----------



## SILVIA72

AHHHHHH!!!!!!
Got a BFP!!!!!
Now waiting to get worse OHSS but really excited!!!!!!
Thanks to everyone and good vibes to all of you!
Trying  not to get super excited as there is still long way to go....


----------



## coldstuff

*SILVIA72* congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## sands

BFN FOR US TODAY    CONGRATS TO ALL THE OTHERS WHO GOT BFP TODAY


----------



## caz1234

Congratulation to Silvia72 on your BFP
So sorry sands.......try and stay positive
x


----------



## swand

Hey ladies, just wanted a quick check on all the otd's! Congrats to* Caz, Fliz & Sylvia*, well done on the bfp! Great news! Hope its all healthy and happy times ahead for you all!

My lovelies who got the dreaded bfn, hugs and more hugs to you all. I had an awful day yest, slowly coming out of the daze that i am in. I'm taking a few weeks to cry my eyes out and heal my heart and then I'm back on this rollercoaster of fertility treatment. so maybe catch you on the cycle buddies threads in the future xxx


----------



## HopeND

Holly17 
Thank you so much for the welcome! 

LouH
Thank you and I will take your clinics advice, and wait to poas until Sunday.  Wishing you the very very best today! PMA PMA PMA  

To all those with the recent BFP congrats!  Cas, silvia, fliz

Big hugs to those who did not, I'm so so sorry, felicity wishes, sands 

Xox


----------



## coldstuff

*sands* so sorry for your bfn sending    love lisa xx


----------



## nylaboo

Had to go to chemist as DH can't find first response test   , men! For OTD tomorrow.
Anyway they have been just sitting there staring at me and I gave into temptation. I tested with very weak urine, like literally been to the loo 10 minutes before. And it's there, very faint, but it's there BFP!!!!!!!
DH is going to kill me for not waiting!


----------



## caz1234

Congratulation Nylaboo..........I think your DH will forgive you...xx


----------



## coldstuff

*Nylaboo* congratulations hun xx


----------



## Smidget

Whoop whoop nylaboo! Congratulations! Xxxxxx


----------



## Smidget

Congrats to you too syvia72! Hope the OHSS doesn't kick in too badly (I'm still suffering but have stayed out of hospital since ET  )

So so sorry to the ladies bfn today.   that your onward journeys are easier and kinder to you     

Smidget xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Felicity Wishes, Sands and VictoriaC11 so sorry to read of your BFN      there are no words 

Silvia, Caz, nhump and Nylaboo 

Nix01, Star_gazer and Yazz OTD tomorrow      for you

  and        to the ladies still waiting 

Em


----------



## caz1234

Good luck for the ladies testing tomorrow .....sending you positive vibes
    
x


----------



## alix9374

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's. I am getting really nervous about testing tomorrow as I am getting quite a few pains not like AF pains. What happens after the test if it is a BFP? How long do you wait for a scan etc. Good luck for everyone testing today & tomorrow. Alice


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Alice, 

I understand how nervous you are it's very scary.  When you do FET your BFP you need to let your clinic know, they will arrange a scan for you in about 3 weeks. So you will be about 7weeks at that time which usually means that you will see the heart beat etc.  depending on what meds you are on will dependon whether or not you have to continue taking them.

Following that they normally leave you until your 12 week scan.  

Hope this helps,  good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## The_Scenic_Route

Hello ladies. 
Lots of new names for me to get used to in here, Ive only reallyposted in the Lister Clinic thread before now. I had a Blasto transfered back on Wednesday and I am due to test in 6 days  . I am hoping this time will be second time lucky.

Looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Martha Moo

The_Scenic_Route said:


> Hello ladies.
> Lots of new names for me to get used to in here, Ive only reallyposted in the Lister Clinic thread before now. I had a Blasto transfered back on Wednesday and I am due to test in 6 days . I am hoping this time will be second time lucky.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you.


Hi honey

As this thread only runs until Tuesday you may be better joining the June 2WW thread
You can find your test buddies here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263042.225 there is quite a few testing around the same time as you

 and


----------



## yazz

hiya 

it was a negative for me, but im sure they have given me the wrong testing date im 12dp 3dt in the past its been 14 or 16 days post transfer does anybody else have an 12 day test date ? maybe im clutching at straws i tested on a first response thats supposed to give a result up to 6 days early
congrats to all the bfp 
big hugs to the bfn 

yazz x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Yazz

sorry to read of your BFN

I agree it is a bit early i tested 12dpt but was on a blood test not hpt, my clinic said that often hpt wouldnt pick up the hcg that early even the early ones

Dont want to give false hope but i retest say on monday 

take care

Love Emxx


----------



## beans33

Yazz, the lister is early at 14 days from EC so does seem a bit early so fingers crossed for you and maybe test Mon x good luck


----------



## yazz

thanks em for your reply, maybe i wont have a glass of wine now, there maybe still light at the end of the tunnel, im on cyclogest and gestone injections also, so im presuming thats why i havnt had a/f, have a few niggly sharp pains but have had them since et, will definately retest on monday now, i thought it was a little early but went with what hospital said unless i misheard (i blame it on the medication) maybe they meant after et, and i have done this 3 times now   

yazz x


----------



## yazz

thanks beans also xx


----------



## caz1234

Evening Ladies
Can anyone tell me what forum to go on for the next stage of the process?
Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

caz1234 said:


> Evening Ladies
> Can anyone tell me what forum to go on for the next stage of the process?
> Hope everyone is well
> xx


Try these two threads Caz

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.200
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261857.375

Hope these help

Em


----------



## leanne0206

hi everyone not sure where 2 ask this question but I'm due 2 test on the 31st may i know u can sometimes get a false negative but is it possible 2 get a positive result and for it 2 b a false result? i know its a strange question but with all the drugs we've been on i just wondered thanks
love lea x x


----------



## Lisa72

Hi ladies,

Big huhs to those who have had bfn.

Congrats to those who have had bfp.

AFM - I have been on various medication while going though this journey.  However over the last few days I have been itching all over terrible.  Went to the doctors and spoke to my fertility clinic who said stop doing the gestone injections. So stopped that yesterday. Now on cyclogest pesseries 3 a day. However I noticed this afternoon that the top of my thighs and round the back of my legs I have severe bruising. Also have little red marks coming over my body. So I telephone fertility clinic twice. Got no call back, so went to emergency doctor. Lovely lady. As we were speaking to her my fertility clinic rang (after 4 hours) and spoke to the emergency doctor. Anyway, I have had to stop asprin and clexane and go there tomorrow to be checked out. Also they will do a pregnancy test. The doctor said that if FET had worked we should know by now. To be honest we are not holding much hope. As when we bought a HPT this afternoon it was negative :-(. 

My test date wasn't due to be until Monday.  So you never know.

Good luck to those who are testing tomorrow.

Lisa x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Lea, the only drug that would perhaps show a false positive is the trigger shot taken before EC, however i note EC was 13th and its now more than 14 days post EC so if you were to get a BFP i would imagine it would be a real BFP and not drug induced  sweetie

Lisa oh sweetie sorry to read what you are experiencing, i havent come across such a reaction, i hope that the clinic can shed some light tomorrow


Leroux22, Danielle and Alice      for OTD  and a trio of BFP

 all around

Em


----------



## weeble

Lisa I had similar on my last tx. I was covered from head to toe in a hives type rash, very itchy. I was also told it could have been the Gestone. I never got to the bottom of it, other than it was an immune reaction!


I have had it again since, but not as severe (when not having tx). Im now wondering if its to do with a hidden C flare up and not Gestone!


Will be interetsed in what your clinic says.
Good luck x


----------



## alix9374

Hi Ladies, I can't believe it, I got a BFP!!! I know I have a long way to go now but I never dreamt this could happen & it would work for me. So happy. Hope everyone else gets a BFP as well today


----------



## yazz

congratulations alix enjoy the next 8 months 

yazz x


----------



## LouH

*Felicity, Vc11, Sands, nylaboo, Yazz* - So sorry

*Caz, Silvia, alix* - COngrats

*Fliz* - congrats and hope all is where it should be

*AFM* - BFN on friday, totally gutted.


----------



## Lisa72

weeble said:


> Lisa I had similar on my last tx. I was covered from head to toe in a hives type rash, very itchy. I was also told it could have been the Gestone. I never got to the bottom of it, other than it was an immune reaction!
> 
> I have had it again since, but not as severe (when not having tx). Im now wondering if its to do with a hidden C flare up and not Gestone!
> 
> Will be interetsed in what your clinic says.
> Good luck x


Hi,

I had it last time with gestone but this time it's worse. Clinic just said it could be the gestone and the bruising could be down to the clexaine.

Had a blood test today and came back as negative. So bfn for us, Hope this itching stops now. All the best to all those who are testing over the next few days.

x x x


----------



## weeble

Really sorry to hear about your bfn Lisa.   

I hope the itchiness goes away soon.


----------



## sands

hi folks. congrats to new BFPs.  has anyone had a BFN o otd andhad a BFP later? my period hasn't arrived since otd on fri.  how long might it take to come?


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Sands... We are in the same boat neither has my af, apparently can take up to 2 weeks after stopping meds xxxx   its cruel and we just want it over with now and to know git certain.


----------



## sands

Hey Felicity,  have u done any more tests?  i know I'm just torturing myself.  Isn' it awful.  defo period like pains tonigh though.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Lisa72 and LouH so sorry to read of your BFN
    
Lisa i hope that your reaction dies down now

Sands and Felicity     to you both as if a bfn is not cruel enough

Alice  on your BFP

Nicky37 and MshellM     for BFP on OTD for you both tomorrow
Yazz     that the dates were just wrong if you are retesting tomorow

For our may 31st testers  and  coming your way

Em


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Sands I was going to test again but af has arrived this morning and totally wiped me out, so heavy and I'm in agony  nd so much I need to do today amd literally can't move from bed   my dh took me away from sat am to last nighr it was a lovelu break but since arriving home I just feel so devastated and can't stop crying  

Love and hugs  to all that are going thru bfns xxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats to all with bfps xx

Sending lots of pma to pupo girls xxx

Felicity xxx


----------



## coldstuff

* Felicity Wishes* sending big    xx


----------



## sands

oh felicity i'm  so sorry. mine came today too.  taking lots of pain killers and trying to cleAN HOUSE BEFORE GOING BACK TO WORK TOMORROW. HATE THE THOUGHT OF GOING BACK TO THE NONSENCE THAT AWAITS ME.  BE NICE TO URSELF AND TIME WILL FILL UP WITH OTHER THINGS.  IT JUST TAKES A WHILE BUT WE WILL BE OK.


----------



## weeble

Felicity & Sands - So sorry!


----------



## xxMshellyMxx

It's a definite BFN for me, kind of expected it though having been bleeding since last Saturday.

Good luck to all those waiting to test and huge congrats to the BFP's, big hugs for the ladies with BFN's.

Shell x


----------



## fliz

Hi ladies

MshelM, Lisa72, LouH, Felicity, Vc11, nylaboo, Yazz, & Sands - so sorry to hear about your BFNs, sending lots of     look after yourselves.

Caz, Sylvia & Alix - congrats on your BFPs!!!!

leanne0206 - you can also get a false positive if you miscarry early as the hcg stays in your system for a while - but then you would have bleeding too.

I can't remember who was asking about ectopics and ivf (can't scroll back that far) but my clinic told me pretty much what has already been posted, that the embie can migrate into the tubes but that it is between a 1 and 3 % chance of doing that so hopefully it will stay where the embyologist put it 

back to work for me tomorrow - no idea how i'm going to deal with that but i'll cross that bridge when i get to it and just chill today 
good luck to all those testing tomorrow xxx

fliz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

A sad day on the thread  

MshellM so sorry for your BFN   

Felicity Wishes and Sands sending huge    to you both

Em


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.

Congrats to all the BFP's. Enjoy every second of all the lovely times to come.

To all thoses that got a BFN - Good luck in your future choices. Hope that your dreams can come true. xx

AFM - Really sorry that I didn't post my result on here a couple of days ago but I have been a little down in the dumps so didn't go on computer for a couple of days. We got a *BFN* on sat. We are absolutely devastated as I think we had both managed to convince ourselves that it was going to be positive this time round. I had a lot of twinges, headaches, dizzy spells etc in the last week which I didn't have last time and so because it was all so different I think I got my hopes up.

We are trying to come to terms with the fact we have now spent a year scrimping and saving and spent £12,000 on two treatments that haven't worked (I know some people have spent a lot more). Wwe have an appointment with NHS next month to see if we can get the go ahead to get our one free go in September (thats if they haven't changed their criteria again)! I will be soooo mad if they take our one free chance away from us. I hate this postcode lottery thing, it is so unfair! We have always said that we would fund three cycles ourselves if we needed to and so only have one go left if we don't get NHS funded cycle. We were both so devasted on sat that I can't really see us giving up but at the same time life is on hold as we save and wait and I am not sure how much more we will be able to take. I think if this goes on much longer then I may have to consider a change of career too as I work with babies, children and their families as an outreach worker. Not the easiest of jobs when u r experiencing problems. I am defo not looking forward to running my group with 30 mums and babies next week!!

Anyway, really sorry for the moaning and depressing post but I think I just had to get it all out of my system!! I know that some of you have been through tonnes more than we have and this makes me feel guilty but I just needed to offload...sorry!

Right, thats it for me, I am going to sign off till my next try I'm afraid. Really do wish everyone the very best of luck in the future. Sending you all lots of love and positive energy.

Nix. xx


----------



## Nicky37

Hi everyone

I am feeling so sorry for everyone that has been unsuccessful.
I have been out all day so not been able to catch up until now.
I did my test this morning and I got a BFP so really pleased but now really scared because I have lost my previous 5 pregnancies. Just just hoping and praying that I can keep hold of this one.
Lots of hugs to everyone   and prayers  
N xx


----------



## Nix01

Hey Nicky37

You be cheery about your   !!  Well done. Try to relax and enjoy and keep the positive mental attitude going. Really hope that this is your time. xx


----------



## jonut

Hi Ladies

Not been on here since we got our BFN on DH's Birthday (im angry about that!), but wanted to    all the BFN's, don't underestimate your strength. You will face good and bad days but you will get there, im sure of it!

To the BFP's I can only imagine the excitement and pure joy - wishing you healthy and happy babies.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Nicky37  honey

Nix01 so very sorry to read about your bfn    


HopeND, Sarah4eva and Giuila77  for OTD ladies

I will post some links tomorrow for moving forward with your journeys as the 2ww threads only run for one month

Em


----------



## Giulia77

Hi everyone,
It was bfp for me today. I am very cautius because I know it is only the beginning.
Big hugs to all the BFNs and huge congratulations to all the BFPs
Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Giulia77  honey

Well as today is the last day of the month and this thread comes to a close today

Hugs to all the ladies who have had BFN this time   

For your onward journeys, i wish you lots of luck

Here is a link which may be helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

For those of you whose dream has come true with a BFP

here are some links

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261857.450

and

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.200

Love to all

Em


----------

